# Newb Closet Coco Grow, 400w MH+HPS



## mared juwan (Apr 24, 2008)

So after taking a hard look at my finances I decided that my smoke related expenditures were getting way out of hand. I made an investment of about $500 to get started with the following items:

10 White Lady seeds - $38 shipped
From: drchronic.com

Closet Grow Kit - $398 shipped
Reflector hood
400watt ballast
HPS bulb
MH conversion bulb
18 one gallon grow bags
9 two gallon grow bags
2.5 cubic ft. Sunleaves brand Coco Coir
Monkey Juice A & B Grow and Bloom
Overdrive Flower booster
Seed starter system
50' mylar
From: HGTSupply.com

PH tester kit - $6
Chlorine neutralizer solution - $7
Wall outlet timer - $5
4 26watt 6500K CFL bulbs - $26
3 sockets w/ dome reflector - $15
Vinegar - $3 
Baking Soda - $1
From: Walmart


I started germinating on 04/08 and planted all 10 seeds on 04/11. I used the CFLs for the first five days and then switched to MH. I highly recommend the domes I got at Walmart to anyone using CFLs. They're only $5 each in the tools section. The seed starter system is great for any newb. It is just a styrofoam slab with holes in it which the starter plugs sit in. The slab floats on water and the plugs always stay perfectly moist. I had tap roots hanging three inches into the water two days after planting. I transplanted into the coco and switched on the MH on 04/16. However, there was one sprout which kept it's shell on for a while and was several days behind the others so it remained in the tray. Since coco provides no nutrients whatsoever it is recommended to start with very small doses about a week after sprouting. My liquid measurement skills left something to be desired and I ended up burning the first leaves pretty bad but after a flushing they are looking much better. The only other mishap involved one of my dogs eating a plant so I am now down to nine. Here's some pics of my grow so far. I would love to hear from anyone who has ever come across the White Lady strain before. I got them because they were cheap and this is my first time.


----------



## bkstylz (Apr 24, 2008)

I got my seeds from Dr. Chronic too.....How big is that closet??


----------



## cerveza420 (Apr 24, 2008)

great setup, i bought my 400w hps from HTGsupply.com.....the lowest ones they have are about $150.....good luck with your grow


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey Mared. Checking in here man. Good idea getting the chlorine neutralizer. The tap water around here wreaks of the stuff. 

Those plants are looking good B. Don't let your dog get them. Expensive kibble to say the least. Keep the pics coming, k?


----------



## mared juwan (Apr 24, 2008)

bk, my closet is 6'x6'x8'. It's been begging for a garden for a while now. What strain did get from the doctor?


----------



## mared juwan (Apr 24, 2008)

User, great to have you here. I can't upload pics right now because the Sprint network is down but I have a question. As you know, I was killing my babies with 5 mL/L (~18 mL/gal) doses of the A & B. The ones that burned the worst I've been giving straight water. The ones that weren't too bad have been getting just a taste (4 A & B eyedrops per liter). It seems like the ones that have been getting straight water continue to burn though. I guess my question is how long will the residual effects of the burn continue and do you think I should continue with plain water or give light doses? Thanks.


----------



## bkstylz (Apr 24, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> bk, my closet is 6'x6'x8'. It's been begging for a garden for a while now. What strain did get from the doctor?


I got 5 fem White Widows 5 fem Trainwrecks

They were all from Green House Seed Co. which doesn't deal with Americans directly but if you go through Dr. Chronic it is cool


----------



## bkstylz (Apr 24, 2008)

should be interesting to see how you do in that Monkey Juice....If it works out for you then at least I know I have some extra nutes hanging around in the closet.


----------



## mared juwan (Apr 24, 2008)

I actually read on another forum that the reason for Monkey Juice's bad rep is not that it doesn't work but that after a while it starts to smell really bad. This I can believe because I cracked the seals less than two weeks ago and the Part A is already starting to stink. I'm going to be setting up some pretty crucial odor neutralizing systems soon for my plants so it shouldn't be a big problem I hope. I'm going to be using ONA which I hear is pretty powerful stuff. Peep this link for exactly what I'm doing https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/8410-odor-removing-machine.html#post77011
You should definitely check this out if your worried about the smell, bk.


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 24, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> User, great to have you here. I can't upload pics right now because the Sprint network is down but I have a question. As you know, I was killing my babies with 5 mL/L (~18 mL/gal) doses of the A & B. The ones that burned the worst I've been giving straight water. The ones that weren't too bad have been getting just a taste (4 A & B eyedrops per liter). It seems like the ones that have been getting straight water continue to burn though. I guess my question is how long will the residual effects of the burn continue and do you think I should continue with plain water or give light doses? Thanks.


Aw man, I was wrong about the burn in the first place. Who knows if I would steer you right this time? Lets see.......muahahah. 

The thing with nute burn is that the leaves affected are uberfucked. The plant won't function efficiently unless it has other foliage to pick up the slack. Plants that young may take a couple of weeks to hit their stride because they don't have many leaves yet. Maybe just flush them a lot. Have you tried that yet?


----------



## mared juwan (Apr 25, 2008)

Nute burn is horrible. My older leaves are pretty much toast on most plants. I was concerned about overwatering before but now I just want that burn to stop so I am going to start watering every other day instead of every three days. And by watering I mean flushing the shit out of them. I don't want all my new beautiful growth to look like the burn victims below them. The pictures below make me sad except the one furthest to the right because it is the only plant that looks relatively well taken care of.


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 25, 2008)

That last one is your heavy feeder.  Don't let the burn worry you too much. In no time at all you will have lots of leaves shading those burn victims anyway. Without side/under lighting, they were going to fall off in time. They don't really look too bad compared to some of the fucked up shit I've seen people do to their plants, me included.


----------



## mared juwan (Apr 25, 2008)

I've flushed all of them now to the point that they droop a little bit so I am just going to wait a couple days until they perk back up and continue with the plain water flushes. Thanks for the support, User. I'm really learning a lot so far especially the resilience of the plants despite newb problems like nute burn and veggie-lovin' dogs. I'll keep pics coming on the regular.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks like their on the mend, and growing.


----------



## mared juwan (Apr 27, 2008)

You guys aren't going to believe it. My dog(s) managed to get around my barricade and slightly damaged another plant. I suppose the ass beating from the last time was still a little fresh in their memory because they ended up topping one plant and not really hurting it. It is the first pic in the series below and I've named it Topper Harley. Other than that all is well, growth is really fast - looks like I'll have to move my light/plants to the center of the room pretty soon for more space. It is day 15.


----------



## mared juwan (Apr 27, 2008)

I am still wondering when to pick it back up with nutes. Will the plants let me know? They seem happy with plain water still, just some curling of the edges on some leaves - no rust spots on the newest two leaf sets yet, thank goodness.


----------



## bkstylz (Apr 27, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> You guys aren't going to believe it. My dog(s) managed to get around my barricade and slightly damaged another plant. I suppose the ass beating from the last time was still a little fresh in their memory because they ended topping one plant and not really hurting it. It is the first pic in the series below. Other than that all is well, growth is really fast - looks like I'll have to move my light/plants to the center of the room pretty soon for more space. It is day 15.


Nice...your plants look farther along than mine......how much are you feeding / watering right now??


----------



## mared juwan (Apr 27, 2008)

My schedule has been really erratic. I've been flushing with water every two or three days. I only gave nutes three times - but it was way too much each time.


----------



## bkstylz (Apr 27, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> My schedule has been really erratic. I've been flushing with water every two or three days. I only gave nutes three times - but it was way too much each time.


man I went down to one of these water oasis and filled up a 3 gallon jug with 3 tsp of PBP and 3 gallons of reverse osmosis water as well as another container of just water for my soil plant(s).

I am hoping they will start to take off here in a couple of days.....

But yours look really good man.....I would beat the stuffing out of my dog for that one....lol


----------



## mared juwan (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah, I still don't know which one it is so I would be beating one guilty dog and one innocent dog so it just makes me feel worse about the whole situation. I'm rigging up a cargo net type door that will block dogs but still let air into the room. It's ridiculous that I have to go to such lengths to protect my crops but I can't afford to lose anymore. I'm going to start using my trusty eyedropper introduce my plants to nutes again soon.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 27, 2008)

These are girls (not human) but still female. They'll tell you what they want, you just have to understand them.(almost imposable)

Anyway, looks great Mared, keep listening to them.


----------



## mared juwan (Apr 28, 2008)

just smile and nod


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 28, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> just smile and nod


roflmao......


----------



## mared juwan (Apr 29, 2008)

I love walking into my closet to find a little forest of green developing. We've gone from seed to sprout to seedling to actual plants now. I'm watering every other day, alternating plain water and 1 mL/L nutes. This is obviously too light because my heavy feeder as User so aptly named it is starting to droop and yellow with papery leaves. Nothing to worry about yet, you can see in the last pic that it is still okay. All other plants look great but I think Slowpoke is a runt. It's slow and ugly and just taking up space IMO. I thought the first leaves were yellow because they were under the seed shell so long but even the new growth looks the color of yellow Gatorade. I'll give it some more time, none of my plants are perfect We're still progressing by trial and error but things look promising


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 29, 2008)

Lookin like a pro,Mared.

Mayby a little more N. for the gatorade plant


----------



## tech209 (Apr 29, 2008)

sup bro.....

clean set-up should be exciting to see keep on growin strong ...ill be stoppn by again .............


----------



## mared juwan (Apr 29, 2008)

thanks tech. I'm going to keep updates coming on the regular so stop on by.


----------



## mared juwan (Apr 29, 2008)

Tetra, this little plant is the most confusing of the bunch. I agree that it looks like n def. but it looks like there's a little burn on some of the tips. How? I think I didn't flush the coco well enough after removing the dog murder victim and there were still nutes in there. I took some better pics for your perusal. Also, the heavy feeder has some Chernobyll type shit going on with a little leaf growing out the center of another.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 29, 2008)

Hard to say, could be an imbalance,when I'm in doubt I flush,then a fresh light feed.

Mutant bud, cool.


----------



## mared juwan (Apr 29, 2008)

The infamous plant murderers.


----------



## mared juwan (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah, I haven't actually given any nutes to it directly yet. It might have been an initial burn and now a def, IDK. I'll follow your advice.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 29, 2008)

See what happens, maybe User will stop by soon.


----------



## mared juwan (Apr 29, 2008)

mos def. I gotta slide out for a couple hours but I'll be back.


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 29, 2008)

Plants lookin good M.J.. That leaf isn't out of the ordinary. The more the merrier, no matter where they come from. 

Do you have a tds meter? You should get one if you don't already. What kind of a camera are you using, cuz I'd like to see some closeups. I keep wanting to expand the photo when I click your pics, but nothing.


----------



## mared juwan (Apr 29, 2008)

Sorry, I keep using my camera phone. I live across the street from Best Buy, just need to stop in to get the right USB cable for my digital camera. I am going to be getting some more stuff from HTG Supply including another hood/lamp/ballast like the one I already have. I am going to use the closet strictly for flower and set up a mother/clone area on one side of the adjoining bedroom. I was planning to partition off the closet into separate areas but the idea behind that was to keep the operation concealed and I quickly realized that anyone who walks into that bedroom will know something's up anyway. I will also be getting a Hanna ph/tds combo tester from HTG. You had any experience with these? It's $189 so it better be good.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 30, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> Sorry, I keep using my camera phone. I live across the street from Best Buy, just need to stop in to get the right USB cable for my digital camera. I am going to be getting some more stuff from HTG Supply including another hood/lamp/ballast like the one I already have. I am going to use the closet strictly for flower and set up a mother/clone area on one side of the adjoining bedroom. I was planning to partition off the closet into separate areas but the idea behind that was to keep the operation concealed and I quickly realized that anyone who walks into that bedroom will know something's up anyway. I will also be getting a Hanna ph/tds combo tester from HTG. You had any experience with these? It's $189 so it better be good.


You won't be sorry,trust me,I have the Hanna ph/temp (red) .You have EC too.
The cheapies suck.
I can't do a thing without my ph meter.


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 30, 2008)

What THC said. I don't have a Hanna, but everyone else likes them too. If it's stealth that you are after, there is a series of excellent articles written by a BC grower for Maximum Yield mag. Part 4 (may/June) isn't online yet, but 1-3 are here for you.
Maximum Yield - URBAN CEA
Maximum Yield - URBAN CEA
Maximum Yield - URBAN CEA: Part 3


----------



## mared juwan (Apr 30, 2008)

User,
Wow, I thought _I_ put a lot of thought into _my_ setup. The guy that wrote that article knows his shit. It helped me to realize more than ever that stealth = $. It's still better to be safe than sorry. Remember I'm a broke student so I might have to wait until the end of the summer to scale things up and do it right. I have a supernice paying internship lined up this summer and hopefully I will be saving money on personal smoke by then because of my garden. Using the adjoining/surrounding room as a "lung" like the article writer describes is pretty much what I am doing now, letting the closet breathe from the bedroom. If I were to expand growing into the bedroom I would lose this capacity so the grow tent/box inside the bedroom is now necessary in my eyes. So I will wait. Thanks to both you and Tetra for the advice on that meter. I was really questioning whether it was worth the cost.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 30, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> Sorry, I keep using my camera phone. I live across the street from Best Buy, just need to stop in to get the right USB cable for my digital camera. I am going to be getting some more stuff from HTG Supply including another hood/lamp/ballast like the one I already have. I am going to use the closet strictly for flower and set up a mother/clone area on one side of the adjoining bedroom. I was planning to partition off the closet into separate areas but the idea behind that was to keep the operation concealed and I quickly realized that anyone who walks into that bedroom will know something's up anyway. I will also be getting a Hanna ph/tds combo tester from HTG. You had any experience with these? It's $189 so it better be good.


Order it from my store. LOOK,CHEAP.
HANNA Waterproof pH /EC/TDS/Temp Tester


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 30, 2008)

Damn THC!....$15 for a quart of PBP! I'd give you rep on that but I have to spread the love.


----------



## mared juwan (May 1, 2008)

Nice, Tetra. You got my business. For the Advanced Nutrients Ph down it looks like it's cheaper to buy three 4 liters than one 10 liter. Is this right? I only need one 4 liter, I'm just curious.


----------



## mared juwan (May 1, 2008)

Update: I gave some nutes on back to back waterings instead of my usual plain water every other time. Plants did not like that. I saw the beginnings of the dreaded rust spots on some of the newer leaf tips and flushed immediately. Other than that nothing to report since the last installment of pics except that these suckers crank out a new leaf set every day. Check it out. Day 19


----------



## UserFriendly (May 1, 2008)

How often are you watering?


----------



## mared juwan (May 1, 2008)

Every other day.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 1, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> Nice, Tetra. You got my business. For the Advanced Nutrients Ph down it looks like it's cheaper to buy three 4 liters than one 10 liter. Is this right? I only need one 4 liter, I'm just curious.


Never used AN up and down, have heard they are very strong.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 1, 2008)

This store is on the same block as two cannabis clubs, handy location, No worries from the law.


----------



## mared juwan (May 3, 2008)

So I think I made another mistake. Well I know I made a mistake but I think I know what it is. After flushing I didn't feed again for 36 hours. Lower leaves have gone from burn to signs of multiple deficiencies. Looks like combo of nitrogen, phosphorus and calcium defs. I gave 1 mL/L each of A & B so as not to shock the plants (I really don't want burn again) and also a foliar feeding of .5 mL/L. The leaves have stopped getting worse but it looks like they will eventually be toast like the burn victims. I hope you guys ship quick, Tetra - I have a feeling that ppm meter will help me out a lot. Need to turn my frown upside down.


----------



## regrets (May 3, 2008)

hey, man first time checking out your grow. It looks like you've done pretty good so far, but it seems like you ma be suffering from a bit of overcare at the moment. try to get yourself down to every3 day watering, get a hold the right feeding schedule for your ladies and don't overreact to minor problems. just take a breath step back and let them work through things on there own. Alot of people freak out immediately after 1 or 2 days of small deficiencies or burns, and immediately feed or flush. Your plants will work through most small problems on their own without the added stress of you constantly changing their schedule. I mean absoluely no offense here but it seems like you are trying too hard to take good care of them, and it is not always necessary or healthy Good luck with your grow, and sorry for rambling.


----------



## mared juwan (May 3, 2008)

regrets said:


> hey, man first time checking out your grow. It looks like you've done pretty good so far, but it seems like you ma be suffering from a bit of overcare at the moment. try to get yourself down to every3 day watering, get a hold the right feeding schedule for your ladies and don't overreact to minor problems. just take a breath step back and let them work through things on there own. Alot of people freak out immediately after 1 or 2 days of small deficiencies or burns, and immediately feed or flush. Your plants will work through most small problems on their own without the added stress of you constantly changing their schedule. I mean absoluely no offense here but it seems like you are trying too hard to take good care of them, and it is not always necessary or healthy Good luck with your grow, and sorry for rambling.


Thanks for the advice. I think most of my problem is that I haven't been able to get on a regular schedule with them. Don't worry, though. I just got the new Grand Theft Auto and it looks like my plants/girlfriend will definitely not be overcared for in the next couple weeks, lol. This game is ridiculous.


----------



## regrets (May 3, 2008)

lol, weirdest gta so far, have fun playing pool, bowling, and going on dates.


----------



## mared juwan (May 3, 2008)

Yeah, I'm only about an hour into the game. I'm still amazed by all the new features and graphics. But back to my plants, do you have a lot of experience with coco? It seems some people treat it more like soil, some like hydro. I've also heard that if you treat it like soil from the getgo, the plants never develop hydro roots so you have to keep treating it like soil. Don't know how true that is. I've just been sticking to never let the coco dry out completely. Of course "dry" is very subjective. When I pick up the plant and it feels really light, then I water.


----------



## regrets (May 3, 2008)

don't have any experience with coco. But moisture meters are very inexpensive (under $10) at most gardening shops or home centers, and they work very well, for soil atleast; Their is probably I easy way to use them for coco as well. This would give you a bit of a better measure than the lift test. Some plants love excessive watering and some plants would prefer to grow near a desert, it will just take you a bit of time to feel out the specific pheno's of your particular strain. Just learn to listen to your plants, and don't overreact to their challenges. Just like wind (or a fan) is good to stress the plants stem for growth, a less than perfect environment can build your plants immunities to over/under watering and other stresses. I hope you get all the info you need from this site and any other wources you use. Good luck again.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 4, 2008)

You don't need a moisture meter to know when to water your plants. Lifting is the way to go.

Mared, those leaves are huge! If that's the worst you can do, you're well on your way my friend. The tds meter will help iron out the wrinkles. After a few grows, you probably won't need it anymore.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 4, 2008)

Listen to User, your plants look good, the lime green is not a prob. N. is a mobile nute, it can move back into the leaves, Its the def. from non-mobile nutes that really hurt.

You are doing very well for your first time.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 4, 2008)

Since I haven't jacked you're thread with any of my pics yet, here goes........

.......supercropped and tied down.


----------



## Kindbuds262 (May 4, 2008)

Quick tip dude, dont use the viniger and baking soda, im assuming you picked it up for ph balancing, but those products do more harm than good.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 4, 2008)

UserFriendly said:


> Since I haven't jacked you're thread with any of my pics yet, here goes........
> 
> .......supercropped and tied down.


Your into B&D, User.

Vinegar is ok, acetic acid, Baking soda NaHCO3, Sodium is poison for Mary.

I was thinking Mared you say your a starving student, wants your major??
Take chem, I did at silly college, just to help my growing, you can use the credits anyway.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 4, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> So I think I made another mistake. Well I know I made a mistake but I think I know what it is. After flushing I didn't feed again for 36 hours. Lower leaves have gone from burn to signs of multiple deficiencies. Looks like combo of nitrogen, phosphorus and calcium defs. I gave 1 mL/L each of A & B so as not to shock the plants (I really don't want burn again) and also a foliar feeding of .5 mL/L. The leaves have stopped getting worse but it looks like they will eventually be toast like the burn victims. I hope you guys ship quick, Tetra - I have a feeling that ppm meter will help me out a lot. Need to turn my frown upside down.


I don't know who was more stoned,I don't own it,I just go there.
The owner is a real salesman, if you know how to work a salesman your ok(perm 25%off), if not, well shall we say "like lambs to the slaughter"

This guy got worked.
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/70540-warning-hydro-store.html


----------



## UserFriendly (May 4, 2008)

If you guys would grow organic, you wouldn't have to worry about ph.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 4, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I don't know who was more stoned,I don't own it,I just go there.
> The owner is a real salesman, if you know how to work a salesman your ok(perm 25%off), if not, well shall we say "like lambs to the slaughter"
> 
> This guy got worked.
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/70540-warning-hydro-store.html


Haha, If these people would do just a little reading, they wouldn't have to worry about this stuff. It isn't like this is a cheap hobby anyway. I've spent a lot of money just trying out new things. These people gotta suck it up.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 4, 2008)

I prefer the taste of mineral nutes.

we're still on HI-JACK mode


----------



## UserFriendly (May 4, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I prefer the taste of mineral nutes.
> 
> we're still on HI-JACK mode


Hijack mode............AW YEAH! 

I tell myself I don't care what it tastes like, but if I could get some grape or blueberry in there...oh man.


----------



## mared juwan (May 5, 2008)

So big leaves are good, eh? I thought it was just genetics. As far as my deficiency problem, it seems to be worsening but very slowly. I'm still trying to figure out the lag time between when I do something to the plants and when they show the results of that treatment. All plants are growing and green on top so that's a plus of course. Topper Harley is starting to show signs of burn and deficiency in the same leaves though. That curl and those rust spots in the first pic are all too familiar. I'm wondering whether I should remove leaves that are completely yellow like the second pic. Tetra, I'm an engineering major with only one semester to go but I had to take several chem classes (Wish they had a horticulture department). I will continue to listen to my plants but sometimes it seems like their saying 

PS - Slowpoke is finally redeeming itself


----------



## mared juwan (May 5, 2008)

oops, here's Slowpoke pic.

And yes, I've now realized that if I don't send pics one by one to Sprintmail it makes them even smaller. Sorry for the eyestrain. I went to Best Buy and the only way they had the right USB cable for my camera was in a multipack that was $60. So hopefully CompUSA will have it cheaper.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 5, 2008)

It's a bad idea to be sending your pics through sprintmail. I suggest you upload them straight to your pc.


----------



## mared juwan (May 5, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I don't know who was more stoned,I don't own it,I just go there.
> The owner is a real salesman, if you know how to work a salesman your ok(perm 25%off), if not, well shall we say "like lambs to the slaughter"
> 
> This guy got worked.
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/70540-warning-hydro-store.html


That was good for a chuckle. I guess we were both stoned because I left out the "r" in "your." I meant "I hope your guys ship fast," not "you guys." No way you would post on this site that you're the owner of that store. Especially with that killer ass shit you're growing. That would just be retarded. So I am just as retarded for sending pics through Sprintmail? Guess I'll quit that.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 5, 2008)

:::::shrugs:::::

Sounds like some's got a case of the Mondays.


----------



## mared juwan (May 5, 2008)

Me? What did I say? I didn't mean to sound cranky.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 5, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> Me? What did I say? I didn't mean to sound cranky.


You don't have to be retarded for sending your pics through sprintmail. Just stop doing it is all.


----------



## bkstylz (May 5, 2008)

UserFriendly said:


> Haha, If these people would do just a little reading, they wouldn't have to worry about this stuff. It isn't like this is a cheap hobby anyway. I've spent a lot of money just trying out new things. These people gotta suck it up.


I agree...If I knew then what I know now.......lol

I am alright with taking my lumps the way I am as I am learning a lot about sick plants, nutes, wateriung, transplanting, etc.....But you can read all you want, but I am a firm believer in on yhe job training.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 5, 2008)

bkstylz said:


> I agree...If I knew then what I know now.......lol
> 
> I am alright with taking my lumps the way I am as I am learning a lot about sick plants, nutes, wateriung, transplanting, etc.....But you can read all you want, but I am a firm believer in on yhe job training.


Dion Sanders sez "BOTH"


----------



## UserFriendly (May 5, 2008)

.....cuz I'm a dickhead like that. 

1 day later. You can see in the last pic how the stem looks almost totally snapped and yet the branch continues to do its thing; didn't miss a beat. All the leaves actually perked up about 4 hours after the drama, and these ladies aren't even in coco (i wish). Cannabis is truly THE shit.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 6, 2008)

I have never tried that scrog/bondage thing, looks fun training them like that, big per plant yield,right?

Its WEED its tougher than people think.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 6, 2008)

Man,you guys don't know how good you have it.
When I started growing, everything was one big fucking secret, nobody would tell you shit.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 6, 2008)

Hooray internet!


----------



## UserFriendly (May 6, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I have never tried that scrog/bondage thing, looks fun training them like that, big per plant yield,right?


I do it so I can max my cfl.


----------



## mared juwan (May 7, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Man,you guys don't know how good you have it.
> When I started growing, everything was one big fucking secret, nobody would tell you shit.


Right on brother. Without resources like RIU I would have failed miserably. I know this because me and one of my buddies tried to grow a plant back in high school. (Wow, just realized that was ten years ago now) With no knowledge of nutrients or light cycles or anything else, it was a pitiful sight. Just imagine the worst plant you've seen on this site. Two leaves and six inches tall So thanks guys, couldn't do it without you.


----------



## mared juwan (May 7, 2008)

So CompUSA had my USB cable for $9 I am getting worried about ph lockout because I gave label strength dose of 2mL/L (~7.5 mL/gal) yesterday and they still continue to yellow from the bottom up with the symptoms getting closer and closer to the growing tips. There's signs of other deficiencies too and I'm losing trust in my pH tester drops. They're for fish and the scale goes from 7.6 - 6.0 so I have to ph it to 6.2 where I can still see a little green and then drop the ph a little more to get it just under 6.0. But I've tested it - 6.0 looks the same color yellow as pure vinegar so this is obviously not very precise. The following pic is a test and if the size is right I'll post the rest too.


----------



## mared juwan (May 7, 2008)

Maybe we can even go a little bigger. Let's see....


----------



## TetraHyC (May 7, 2008)

Britney's new man, K.def.
I don't know about that monkey juice?


----------



## TetraHyC (May 7, 2008)

The early give away is when they loss the luster on the leaves, when you look at the leaves at an angle there is no sheen.


----------



## mared juwan (May 7, 2008)

So what should I do?


----------



## TetraHyC (May 7, 2008)

?? not too bad,wait maybe? never used that monkey juice don't want to steer you wrong.

The upper part looks good,if the plant is veging its cool to lose some leaves.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 7, 2008)

The Dutch (canna or house and garden)coco nutes are very good, good price too.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 7, 2008)

I gotta go spread some mud on a house, maybe User will come around and give you some advice.


----------



## mared juwan (May 7, 2008)

The problem keeps getting worse and worse. One plant looks close to death with the very top leaves starting to yellow. The Monkey Juice is 4-0-0 for Part A and 2-2-3 for Part B. I definitely know what you're saying with the sheen. Once all the leaves started to look dry is when I really started having problems. Should I throw in some wood ash next time? IDK, feels like I should do something.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 7, 2008)

I can't really make out the yellowing of new growth in any of your plants. That second pic last page looks really good. I think the constant fluctuation of salts levels in the rootzone is at least partially responsible. Choose a dosing schedule and stick with it. This is where you're going to need that tds meter. The way nutrients work together, it's so difficult to pin down problems to a specific nutrient or profile. Oh and label strength on any nute I've ever used has always been too much. 

I think it would be best to lower your ph to 6.2 and not go any lower. Especially if you can't accurately measure anything lower. I've always shot for 6.0 in hydro. Low 6's seems to be the sweet spot. 

You're going to have to start giving the plants some consistency, if only to start ruling things out for potential problems. Then you'll have to be patient and let them grow out of their funk.


----------



## mared juwan (May 7, 2008)

Man, I'm glad to have you guys checking this thread so often. So you think I should back down to 3/4 strength and just stick with it? The label says the regular strength is 600 ppm. I can't wait to get a meter. That place Tetra recommended won't accept my credit card. Something about billing and shipping address mismatch even though I order stuff online with it all the time. I'm just going to have to go to nearest hydro shop ASAP. Hopefully tomorrow. Thanks again for all the help. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 7, 2008)

Maybe 600 ppm with RO water. Are you using RO? That label does not know the quality of water from your tap. Even so, at some point, 600 ppm will not be enough. Maybe that's label strength for young plants?


----------



## mared juwan (May 7, 2008)

That's a real good point. I'm using straight tap water. Would using RO help me out? On the label there's really a whole range of doses from 2 mL/L up to 3.5 mL/L but everything above 2 is marked "aggressive feeding."


----------



## mared juwan (May 7, 2008)

I'm also wondering whether the vinegar and chlorine neutralizer raises the ppms. Maybe a dumb question. I don't know.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 7, 2008)

I suggest you wait for the tds meter before you spend any more money. RO is the shit, but you don't need it to have a nice grow. Those aggressive feeding schedules are for mature plants that can handle it. I would consider your plants to be mid-sized. I would be feeding 700-800 ppm with RO. If your tap turns out to be 700+ ppm like THC has, you'lll want to get that RO unit. My tap is 200 ppm and I had to buy an RO unit just for my humidifiers.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 7, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> I'm also wondering whether the vinegar and chlorine neutralizer raises the ppms. Maybe a dumb question. I don't know.


Yes they will.


----------



## mared juwan (May 8, 2008)

So I am a happy gardener again. I finally figured out it takes 2.5 - 3 days for me to see the effects of what I do to my plants. They were yellowing and deficient when I gave them a good nute dose three days ago and beginning last night they have started to green back up nicely. So now I can stick to User's advice and get on a stable schedule. I just have to know that if I have a problem again it will take two days to know if my fix worked. Patience, young grasshopper. Oh yeah, who likes bootleg side lighting? Check out how it brightens up one side of the outer plant.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 8, 2008)

Very nice, you learn quick. 
Just wait till you learn about bugs and diseases. 
If you put your trays on a stand you can use a fitting and hose to drain the run off.
CFLs look good as side lighting.


----------



## mared juwan (May 8, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Very nice, you learn quick.
> Just wait till you learn about bugs and diseases.
> If you put your trays on a stand you can use a fitting and hose to drain the run off.
> CFLs look good as side lighting.


Yeah, I actually have a giant rubbermaid tub and the trays have holes poked in the bottoms. I move the plants and trays on top of the tub for fifteen minutes when I water so it all drains into the tub. Transfer back to their homes is a little messy if I don't wait long enough so I'm working on a better solution.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 8, 2008)

One thing I saw,you might want to cover the carpet with plastic, not only for water but there may be things like mold spores in the carpet, I can see you are a clean person, you know how microbes are.


----------



## mared juwan (May 8, 2008)

I've had my eye on this tarp at Walmart for a while. Just don't know how I would secure it to the floor. I guess just some heavy books in the corners,


----------



## TetraHyC (May 8, 2008)

blue painters tape is pretty easy on the paint job, can you tape the tarp to the baseboard ?


----------



## mared juwan (May 8, 2008)

Painters tape. Yes, definitely will be using that. Hey, I searched for a while and can't find the significance (if any) of a plant having three leaves per node versus two. Only three of my plants are doing this, including the little one which did it right from the start.


----------



## mared juwan (May 9, 2008)

Three headed monsters!


----------



## TetraHyC (May 9, 2008)

You the man, Mared.


----------



## bkstylz (May 11, 2008)

UserFriendly said:


> I suggest you wait for the tds meter before you spend any more money. RO is the shit, but you don't need it to have a nice grow. Those aggressive feeding schedules are for mature plants that can handle it. I would consider your plants to be mid-sized. I would be feeding 700-800 ppm with RO. If your tap turns out to be 700+ ppm like THC has, you'lll want to get that RO unit. My tap is 200 ppm and I had to buy an RO unit just for my humidifiers.


I still don't understand why you would need a tds meter if you aren't growing Hydro??


----------



## UserFriendly (May 11, 2008)

Coco is hydro my friend.


----------



## bkstylz (May 11, 2008)

I though Hydro was more to do with the watering system and not so much the medium??


----------



## UserFriendly (May 11, 2008)

Hydro is generally accepted as anything not grown in soil. When you consider that soil is usually peat, and that soilless mixes are also peat, the lines blur a bit. When you grow anything but organic, you might do best with a tds meter. If you used guanos, kelps, and teas in coco, you've got yourself an organic hydro grow. I don't know if you can accurately measure tds in guanos. Definitions suck balls anyway.


----------



## mared juwan (May 11, 2008)

No MH or HPS makes Mared a dull boy... No MH or HPS makes Mared a dull boy... Oh, sorry. Forgive my psychotic rants - I've been driven to madness by shitty quality equipment. I came home to find my closet illuminated by the single CFL side light I had set up a couple days ago. I believe my ballast is fried because I have two bulbs and neither works. I also tried several outlets, no dice. The ballast hums and gets hot like it's working but no light. I threw up the three remaining CFLs and uncovered the window to utilize the sun in the morning. I'll have to scramble tomorrow to find a socket/ballast, might as well get a better quality hood while I'm at it. And it's fucking finals week to top it all off. So how long can my 9 plants make it on 106 watts of CFL light if I can't get something tomorrow? What do you guys think, am I screwed here?


----------



## UserFriendly (May 11, 2008)

Dude, that sucks a lot. Take your setup to a hydro store or electronics repairman to have checked out before you are done with it forever. It might be something small.

As long as you are vegging, you'll be fine with the cfls. Obviously more will be better, but at this point, they will keep your plants alive; cut back the foliage if you have to.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 11, 2008)

If it comes to getting a new ballast, Sunleaves Pulsar 2.0 has an 8 year warranty. Lumatek digitals have 5 year warranties.


----------



## mared juwan (May 11, 2008)

Maybe the ganja gods are trying to tell me I was supposed to have two lights all along. Hopefully I will pick up a nice new one tomorrow because I can't bare to see my plants in such dim light and then when I have time, I can get the busted one repaired and have a veg/clone light. (Trying to stay positive) Unfortunately, this is one of two weeks out of the year where school is so hectic it takes precedence over my plants. So I have to sign off to study now but thanks for the support, User. It's good to know they should be alright for a day or two. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## mared juwan (May 11, 2008)

Oh, sweet. Didn't see your second post. Those ballasts will be at the top of my list. Thanks.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 12, 2008)

lumatec 600 hps,thats my two cents,600s give the highest lum-watt ratio, you can't get a 600 mh bulb though, nobody makes one,yet.
Get a 6in air cooled,Xtrasun 6in under 100 for the hood and socket


----------



## TetraHyC (May 12, 2008)

Do you go to a hydro store??
Ask owner/manager if he will match Green Coast's prices.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 12, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> lumatec 600 hps,thats my two cents,600s give the highest lum-watt ratio, you can't get a 600 mh bulb though, nobody makes one,yet.
> Get a 6in air cooled,Xtrasun 6in under 100 for the hood and socket


I've just recently started seeing HPS -> MH conversion bulbs for 600's.
HiLUX GRO MH Conversion Lamp, 600W - Worm's Way


----------



## TetraHyC (May 12, 2008)

UserFriendly said:


> I've just recently started seeing HPS -> MH conversion bulbs for 600's.
> HiLUX GRO MH Conversion Lamp, 600W - Worm's Way


Right on, User, you always find the good stuff, owe you again.
Won't hesitate to replace the dinosaur hydrofarm 400MH soon,I know its efficiency is way down, poor air flow too, HIDs don't last forever, I think the DIGIs last longer than magnetic.


----------



## mared juwan (May 12, 2008)

Crisis averted. But it cost me. $189 for a 400 watt Lumatek. The shop I went to is pretty small and all they had were two 400 watters. It beats the brakes off my old unit though. You can notice it's brighter and doesn't run as hot either. I also picked up a bag of coco, some ph down, a couple trays and a humidity dome. I figure I'll take a shot at cloning before I throw the lights to 12/12. The plants look great despite the day of dim light


----------



## TetraHyC (May 12, 2008)

Good, I wasted a lot of money on B/S.
I tripped on how the Digi was brighter than my magnetic too.
No buzzzzzzzz.
Got my seeds today, looks like a good monday this week.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 12, 2008)

All that money on tuition, down the drain, Mared gonna make six figs. growing the kind.
I'm starting to think your a sand-bagger.


----------



## mared juwan (May 12, 2008)

I don't know. I don't want to get overconfident. I see so many terrible things happen to people in flower on this site. I'm hoping they're just too busy/braindead to realize there is a problem in time and an attentive person like myself can avoid the same mistakes. I'm pretty sure the verdict before was that I would be okay to flower in these 2 gallon bags but when I water now there is no loose coco on top anymore, it is solid root mass all the way to the sides. What do think? Bigger pots? And do you switch to the bloom nutes as soon as you go to 12/12? I would imagine it would be best to wait a little while.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 12, 2008)

How big a plant do you want??

Look at these in a 4in pot, 50/50 mix,took photo today, about 14 in tall.

Remember this is hydro.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 12, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> All that money on tuition, down the drain, Mared gonna make six figs. growing the kind.
> I'm starting to think your a sand-bagger.


Ain't it the truth. 

Mared's going to see how easy it is to flower, then kick himself in the ass for not getting the 1Kw.  Nice pickup on the lumatek, by the way Mared. You'll be cranking out mass herbage soon.

If THC can do that with 4" pots, I guess 2 gallons would be good.


----------



## mared juwan (May 13, 2008)

I don't want to go over five feet, four would probably be even better. I have the CFLs for side lights but at five feet that still won't be enough light for the lower leaves I'm sure. My biggest three plants are about 26" now so I need to act fast I guess (Even though they're probably the males). It would be so much easier to plan if I knew how many females I had. I forgot the cloning gel when I went to the store yesterday but will get some this week for sure. Word on the street is that they messed up and waited too long with the security clearances at my internship so it won't start for another month. My last final is Wednesday and then my full-time job will be gardening for a month. So the only two things I'm wondering right now are will those 2 gallon bags sustain a 5 foot plant and when do I switch to the bloom nutes? Thanks.


----------



## mared juwan (May 13, 2008)

UserFriendly said:


> Ain't it the truth.
> 
> Mared's going to see how easy it is to flower, then kick himself in the ass for not getting the 1Kw.  Nice pickup on the lumatek, by the way Mared. You'll be cranking out mass herbage soon.
> 
> If THC can do that with 4" pots, I guess 2 gallons would be good.



Oh, I did it again - writing my post before reading all the responses. You think I would be alright with that kind of wattage in a two bedroom apartment? How about if I got that other 400 watt ballast running for a total of 800? I mean my plasma tv runs 0.34 watts/sq.in = 318 total watts. I think I should be .


----------



## UserFriendly (May 13, 2008)

I've had a four foot plant in a 6" x 6" x 6" rockwool cube. I know 2 gallons will do a 5 foot plant easily.

800w...... no problem.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 13, 2008)

6 down, 3 to go.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 13, 2008)

There may be a little drywall dust on there, but I promise most of that is resin.


----------



## mared juwan (May 13, 2008)

So I am extremely amped right now. I'm pretty sure I have at least one female here and possibly one more. Most other plants have little nubs that could turn into either it looks like. 

Pic 1: plant I'm sure is female

Pic 2: same plant further up

Pic 3: second plant I suspect is female

Pic 4: another plant, can't tell

Pic 5: fifth plant, can't tell either

So let me know whether to continue my ampedness. Thanks.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 13, 2008)

Alright, its a girl.

First two pics look good, next two can't say, last pic, don't hold you breath.

All you need is one good mother.

Continue dancing.


----------



## mared juwan (May 13, 2008)

Hallelujah! I'm still confused about the whole mother process. How do you keep her a manageable size? Strategic cutting of clones?


----------



## TetraHyC (May 13, 2008)

Mared, How much time and money have you spent on textbooks.

Heres your next purchase $24.95 + tax CHEAP.


----------



## mared juwan (May 13, 2008)

I have spent 0 min and 0 dollars. Just RIU and ICmag. I did watch the entire Jorge Cevantes Ultimate Grow DVD on YouTube. I've found step by step instructions for cloning but they don't really have any details on the mother and how to care for her. Where can I get that book? Amazon?


----------



## TetraHyC (May 13, 2008)

Its not the best book.

Hey, User, Whats the best grow book.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 13, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Its not the best book.
> 
> Hey, User, Whats the best grow book.


RIU, ICMag, & the backissues section at Cannabis Culture. Cannabis Culture: Library


----------



## UserFriendly (May 13, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> So I am extremely amped right now. I'm pretty sure I have at least one female here and possibly one more. Most other plants have little nubs that could turn into either it looks like.
> 
> Pic 1: plant I'm sure is female
> 
> ...


4 & 5 look like males.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 13, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> Hallelujah! I'm still confused about the whole mother process. How do you keep her a manageable size? Strategic cutting of clones?


Topping, supper-cropping, and clones of clones. You can do bonsai if you don't mind watering every day.


----------



## mared juwan (May 13, 2008)

UserFriendly said:


> 4 & 5 look like males.


Uh oh, most of my plants look like that. I don't even want to look at them again until tomorrow. I'll go crazy from the speculation. I'll post better pics then. Maybe my dogs will eat the males for me. They've munched two plants already and love to eat strawberries. When I have strawberries that get too ripe and mushy for me to eat, my dogs scarf em down!


----------



## dak1b (May 14, 2008)

COCO is the shiiiit!!! PERIOD!!!! look at my plants!


----------



## mared juwan (May 15, 2008)

I've been studying the plant that is definitely a girl very closely, especially the hairs that are newly forming so I can compare with the other plants. I know these pics are shitty but I can just make out tiny white hairs when I look at it in person. The two close shots are different plants. No definite signs of ballsacks on any yet but I can't be that lucky. The rest of the pics are just wide shots because any pics I take of the naughty parts can't give you enough detail to see what I'm seeing.


----------



## mared juwan (May 15, 2008)

dak1b said:


> COCO is the shiiiit!!! PERIOD!!!! look at my plants!


Dude, your plants rock!


----------



## UserFriendly (May 15, 2008)

Just a heads up; you may want to save two of the best males. If you can make a bunch of seeds for the next round (or later), you will have a good chance of finding that elite plant. I'm certainly not saying the girls you have now won't be the bomb, but you never know what will happen in the future. I am still kicking myself in the ass for not saving any boys.


----------



## mared juwan (May 15, 2008)

Would I be able to keep them from pollinating all my females? You know impatient us newbies are. I want some good sensi from this first batch. Not sure I would have enough room for pollen insulation


----------



## UserFriendly (May 15, 2008)

I would say keep them next to a window or under some cfls in another room, but security could be an issue with that; just something to think about.


----------



## mared juwan (May 15, 2008)

Oh, I think I get it. If a male is kept in veg and not allowed to flower it won't release pollen. Then when I have a female I want to pollinate, I flower them together. Is that right?


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 15, 2008)

impressive......


----------



## TetraHyC (May 15, 2008)

You can really abuse the males, don't worry about babying them.

Sound familiar ??


----------



## UserFriendly (May 15, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> You can really abuse the males, don't worry about babying them.
> 
> Sound familiar ??


..........scandalous.


----------



## mared juwan (May 16, 2008)

FINALLY got my Hanna combo tester today. The grow lights are out until 5pm right now but I was able to test my pure tap water and good news. ppm 121, ph 8.11. The ph isn't that relevant because I've been adjusting it; can't wait to see how accurate that's been. But the 121 ppm, that's really good, right?


----------



## UserFriendly (May 16, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> FINALLY got my Hanna combo tester today. The grow lights are out until 5pm right now but I was able to test my pure tap water and good news. ppm 121, ph 8.11. The ph isn't that relevant because I've been adjusting it; can't wait to see how accurate that's been. But the 121 ppm, that's really good, right?


It's hard water, but it's a lot better than others have (me). Congrats on the meter.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 16, 2008)

What do you like better, meter or reagent test kit ???

Its like night and day.


----------



## mared juwan (May 16, 2008)

WARNING: YOU ARE ABOUT TO READ AN OUTRAGEOUS STATEMENT. I think all my plants are females... You guys confirmed the one, so here's pics of five more - each a different plant. The biggest ones are both the hardest to get a good pic of and the slowest to develop clear signs so I'll have those pics up probably later tonight when I pull them aside to water. Let me know what you think or if the pics aren't clear enough.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 16, 2008)

I think your right, maybe the dogs don't like males.
You know theres dogs that are trained to smell for all types of things from cancer to bombs, I was just kidding when I wrote that about your dogs,but then I started to think,maybe??


----------



## mared juwan (May 16, 2008)

Man, I wish they were that gifted. But one of the two plants that were attacked is a female. The one that survived because they just ate the top is the first pic in my previous post.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 16, 2008)

Well you'll be able to see the effects of topping you strain.


----------



## mared juwan (May 16, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Well you'll be able to see the effects of topping you strain.


Yeah, at first it grew pretty slow and scrawny. But I think it was losing energy to heal its topping wound (which was not very clean). Now it's one of the bushiest and healthiest I have. It didn't do much to keep the height down, though.


----------



## Snookster (May 16, 2008)

I just started a new bean that looks pretty damn close to the White Lady you have there. Now, I really hoping it is! I also use a 400w HPS, but my closet can't take what yours can. Just one plant at a time. I'm flowering a KALI MIST right now. She was a bitch to grow, but the end product should be fabulous! I will follow your thread. Good Luck!


----------



## mared juwan (May 16, 2008)

Snookster said:


> I just started a new bean that looks pretty damn close to the White Lady you have there. Now, I really hoping it is! I also use a 400w HPS, but my closet can't take what yours can. Just one plant at a time. I'm flowering a KALI MIST right now. She was a bitch to grow, but the end product should be fabulous! I will follow your thread. Good Luck!


Thanks, yeah I love my closet. I didn't start growing until I had lived here more than a year (make sure there weren't any intrusions from the land lord) but when I was shopping around for places, I picked this one just for that huge closet.


----------



## bkstylz (May 16, 2008)

Does look like a nice size closet. or is it that refelction that makes it look bigger??


----------



## mared juwan (May 16, 2008)

It's a little of both. I'm still only using about half of it. It's 6' x 6' but there's all kind of shelves and crap in the way. Just trying to manuever around in there is a pain the ass - banging my head constantly. If I had a bigger light and a better setup for draining/removing runoff I could fit twice as many plants in there.


----------



## bkstylz (May 16, 2008)

I water elsewhere.....usually outside.


----------



## mared juwan (May 16, 2008)

So I didn't bother with the pics, too busy playing with my new toy. check it:

*tap water*
ph: 8.1
ppm: 121

*tap water w/ vinegar and chlorine neutralizer*
ph: 6.15
ppm: 131

*add in my usual 7mL/gal each of A & B*
ph: 6.10
ppm: 566

*This seemed low so I added another 1 mL/gal*
ph: 6.09
ppm: 606

Didn't want to push it so I went with that.

*runoff*
ph: 5.45 
ppm: 553

Should I step up ppms? I remember User recommending 800 a little while ago.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 16, 2008)

Pics would be nice.


----------



## mared juwan (May 16, 2008)

Okay, here's the two plants I didn't include before plus some wide shots. It's probably difficult to tell from the pics but they sure look like the others to me.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 16, 2008)

what brand of coco do u use?


----------



## mared juwan (May 16, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> what brand of coco do u use?


sunleaves coco


----------



## mared juwan (May 17, 2008)

So I've been reading over Tetra's sweet god journal trying to figure out how to manage my ppms and I'm more confused than when I started. So for example if I water with 800 ppms how much would I want to have in the runoff?


----------



## jordann9e (May 17, 2008)

if ya get a low, low ppm at run off= your plants are taking it all in very well...

say if your runoff ppm= 800... ther aren't taking anything in... they don't need it..

read a good amount of your grow, and i love to see what progress you've made, Mared!! lol


----------



## UserFriendly (May 17, 2008)

Mared, those plants are looking so good. 

The way plants take up nutrients, they have to release other ions in their place. THC can tell you better than I can how to deal with run-off. I never check it.

I think I said 600-800 ppm. If the label strength is putting you at 600, you may want to top out at 10 ml/g until flowering. You can always bump the ppm up a little at a time until you start to see a slight tip burn with no leaf curl. There's your sweet spot. Honestly, the way those plants are looking, I'm not going to tell you to change a thing; your plants can do that.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 17, 2008)

Mared, your plants look great.



Run off, I use it to get an idea of how much acid to use, remember pH is a magnitude like the Richter scale. 6.0 pH has 10 times the hydrogen ions (protons) as 7.0 pH. 
pH - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
See how I was feeding with 5.3pH in then mid 6s out.
If ppm, pH get too high, I flush them.

This strain LOVES ACID, look how the pH rises big time in the run-off, ate up the H+ ions.

I really used to a recirculating rez., so this is a little adaptation.


----------



## mared juwan (May 17, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Mared, your plants look great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, Tetra . Droppin' knowledge! That helped me understand better than a couple hours of searching yesterday. Thanks! So if my ph is lower in the runoff than what I put in, then they have excess H+ and I should water with higher ph/less H+, right?


----------



## mared juwan (May 17, 2008)

Guys, what would you say if I decided to skip the clones this time around? I started to set up a little area under a countertop today that would be perfect but then I started thinking about the light that would be required. The clones would be fine under CFLs for a couple weeks but then my flowering plants would still have two months to go. I've been looking at pictures of plants vegged entirely under CFLs and that does not look like the way to go. Putting HID under that counter while having the light sealed in would create heat nightmares and on top of that I'm pretty much out of $ to invest in this project. So unless I hear a really good reason/method to continue with the cloning by 5pm today, I'm switching in the HPS and we are flowering! It's day 36 since sprouting.


----------



## blinkykush (May 17, 2008)

well i cant give much help following your last post, but wanted to drop in and give some props to ya, I finally worked out my early noob quirks with sprouting thanks for your help on that.


----------



## mared juwan (May 17, 2008)

blinkykush said:


> well i cant give much help following your last post, but wanted to drop in and give some props to ya, I finally worked out my early noob quirks with sprouting thanks for your help on that.


Didn't mean to knock CFLs. I know they can definitely produce great buds. But once you go HID, it's really hard to accept anything less than crazy fast growth.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 17, 2008)

It's going to take a long time for the plants to start vegging again after harvest. That is to say, just to start growing again, not to mention the time required to get it to a decent size. I'd suggest you keep one clone of each girl under the cfls you have. They don't need a lot of light. What you have now will work fine. Take the lamps out of those reflectors and hang them vertically between the clones. You can take clones in flower after you're sure of sex; it will just take them longer to root so make sure they have a couple extra fan leaves. A little patience now can be a huge help in 2 months (no down time).


----------



## TetraHyC (May 17, 2008)

I think User's got it. Even if they get scraggly you can take clones off of them.

That plant I was trying to reveg, well it can reveg at the dump, I shit canned it last week.
I have another one on the porch outside,its just been sitting there for months.

These girls I have don't reveg for shit, seeing how your strain is unknown(revegging) I'd go with clones just to keep the genetics,some say you lose genes when you reveg.
You can do it with what you have.


----------



## mared juwan (May 17, 2008)

You guys are right. Even before 5pm I had decided I was going through with it. I've claimed another closet for the operation and have forsaken my girlfriend on yet another Saturday night to tinker in my workshop. muahahahahaha!!! I picked up a couple more cfl bulbs and reflectors(I know they decrease the light on the plants but they save my eyes from looking directly at the bulbs). So right now I've got 6 26watt CFLs in this 2' X 2.5' x 8' closet. I'm waiting to flower Slowpoke until it's a little bigger so it will share the closet with the clones for now. With this amount of light I was only going to do four clones from four of the strongest females. One from every female would not even fit in my humidity dome. Check out the pics and don't worry, I roll a big suitcase in front of the doorway to block dogs (I'll be getting a baby gate soon,lol).


----------



## TetraHyC (May 17, 2008)

Heres some pointers.
I have to go water my babies.


----------



## kulan hunter (May 17, 2008)

nice journal M J its good to see userfriendly helping out he is the a great source of info, 
good luck with the grow i will keep checking in on it


----------



## UserFriendly (May 17, 2008)

kulan hunter said:


> nice journal M J its good to see userfriendly helping out he is the a great source of info,
> good luck with the grow i will keep checking in on it






mared juwan said:


> One from every female would not even fit in my humidity dome.


What do you mean? I see 55 plugs/clones fitting in that dome.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 17, 2008)

I put 42 in my cloner is like 12inX24in.


----------



## mared juwan (May 17, 2008)

UserFriendly said:


> What do you mean? I see 55 plugs/clones fitting in that dome.


I didn't think it was good to mash em all together but I'll go by whatever you say so I'm putting 6 in there right now. I really think 8 goes beyond my light capacity. I'm not even sure my 400watter will be able to handle those eight big plants. Plus the lower branches on the two hugest plants are too thick to fit in my plugs.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 17, 2008)

I make my clones about 4in tall from the tip.
I whack off a branch strip the big leaves from near the top,make final cut, dip and plant.


----------



## mared juwan (May 17, 2008)

yay or nay?


----------



## mared juwan (May 17, 2008)

When I was pushing the cuttings into the plugs, one of them I pushed in too hard and the rooting tip bent. It's the one that is falling over. Will it still be good?


----------



## Hellafied Game (May 18, 2008)

HTG is tha shit. Listen man i just checked all their shit compared to the rest of the site like discount-hydro.com and they r so much cheaper n shiatttt chyeaa good looks bredren


----------



## mared juwan (May 18, 2008)

I don't know, dude. I guess you didn't read the whole thread. The HTG ballast stopped working last Sunday. Still have to call them to see if they will replace it. I had to buy a Lumatek in the mean time.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 18, 2008)

ya man
sorry for you're loss on the ballast.
ive heard some negative story about HTG as well


----------



## TetraHyC (May 18, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> yay or nay?


Kind of big, clones have no roots , its hard for them to support a large amount of mass, see what User thinks.

Personally I would make them smaller, once they root they will take off, right now it more about survival, I would remove the 2 large leaves near the top then make them about 1/2 that size. I use about 3-4 in from the tip.

looks good though


----------



## UserFriendly (May 18, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> yay or nay?


Those clones are huge Mared. You only need one node (or two) and a fan leaf (or half of a fan leaf). Mine are usually 2 inches tall max. You could have gotten two clones for every one you have now. You can still cut them in half if you want, no big deal. When they fall over and you want them to perk up, cut those fan leaves in half.

You are seriously discrediting your light setup. One of those cfls, two feet above the dome is going to root clones. Any more light and they might use up their stored nutes and go yellow before they have a chance to root. As for vegging plants with the cfls, you're golden. After the clones get about a foot tall, take the cfls out of those reflectors and hang them vertically between the plants (you just doubled your effective lighting).


----------



## UserFriendly (May 18, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Kind of big, clones have no roots , its hard for them to support a large amount of mass, see what User thinks.
> 
> Personally I would make them smaller, once they root they will take off, right now it more about survival, I would remove the 2 large leaves near the top then make them about 1/2 that size. I use about 3-4 in from the tip.
> 
> looks good though


Ah, beat me to it.


----------



## bkstylz (May 18, 2008)

Hellafied Game said:


> HTG is tha shit. Listen man i just checked all their shit compared to the rest of the site like discount-hydro.com and they r so much cheaper n shiatttt chyeaa good looks bredren


I dont know....The kit they sold me was a lemon....you can't just use it as is (like they claim)

and Mared seems to be having some issues with their ballast (which I have too )


----------



## blinkykush (May 18, 2008)

I dont know too much about cloning, havent reached that part yet. but I read somewhere that you should trim each leave very well so that the growth energy if you will, is focused on rooting. Anyway dont take this as advice more a question?


----------



## mared juwan (May 18, 2008)

OK, so my clones were drooped over just like you guys said they would be. The four tallest of the six I cut in half. I had read somewhere that you needed at least 3 nodes above ground so that's why I had made them so big. I also cut in half any fan leaf that was a decent size. It's a good thing I did this second operation because the one I had bent the rooting tip on the first time, when I pulled it out that tip was completely bent 90 degrees. So when I recut them I was a little more careful with the scarification of the tips so they would be a little more sturdy when I pushed them back down in there. I would like to ask if this step is even necessary. It's really hard not to mangle or crush the stem even with a razor blade when trying to shave off that outer skin. Seemed to do more harm than good. I'm out of regular batteries so I have to wait for my rechargeables to do their thing before I can get pics but I'll have em later.


----------



## mared juwan (May 18, 2008)

So I switched in the HPS bulb to flower the big girls today. Also there's pics of the newly manicured clones.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 18, 2008)

Look at this monster, I'm going to label it "mared" so its easy to keep track of.

Not much mass to maintain. I can't believe I cut it on 5/10.


----------



## mared juwan (May 18, 2008)

Yeah, after looking at the pics I posted I went back and trimmed some more leaf but that's it! I won't touch them again, just let them do their thing.


----------



## jordann9e (May 19, 2008)

THIS??

YouTube - Cannabis Cloning.

a minute in for ya mared... for future times... or now!! lol


----------



## TetraHyC (May 19, 2008)

The race is on.

Mighty Mite Mared  has a 10 day head-start on Big Momma.

Lets see what happens.


----------



## mared juwan (May 19, 2008)

My plants need watering tonight. I was going to mix bloom and grow 50/50 because they are in their first 12 hour night right now. Any thoughts/suggestion?

edit: 800 total ppms is what I was going to shoot for


----------



## mared juwan (May 19, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> My plants need watering tonight. I was going to mix bloom and grow 50/50 because they are in their first 12 hour night right now. Any thoughts/suggestion?
> 
> edit: 800 total ppms is what I was going to shoot for


Nevermind, read something else that changed my mind. I'll wait on the flower formula for a while.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 19, 2008)

You can, the drop in N. helps trigger flowering.

I making a trip to the hydro shop and the club, see if he has any new clones.

I forgot this.

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/74481-dog-broke-my-plants.html


----------



## mared juwan (May 20, 2008)

I had my dome off today to spray the clones, thought I'd snap some pics. They look exactly the same as yesterday which is good news I take it. Slowpoke is very hungry but has to wait 10 hours for the lights to come on in the other room so I can get the nutes. Last feeding for Slowpoke was long time ago, before I got my ppm tester. I think it was 5 mL/gal so I'm going 7 mL/gal (~600 ppm) this time.


----------



## mared juwan (May 20, 2008)

Snuck into the room to get nutes. Upon closer inspection, Slowpoke looks shitty. Hope 20 seconds of cellphone light won't interrupt the big girls' sleep too bad.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 20, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> My plants need watering tonight. I was going to mix bloom and grow 50/50 because they are in their first 12 hour night right now. Any thoughts/suggestion?


The only time you would want to give veg nutes to a flowering plant is when you're starting up a sea of green or doing a seed run. Maybe I'm forgetting other instances, but that's a good rule of thumb.


----------



## mared juwan (May 20, 2008)

UserFriendly said:


> The only time you would want to give veg nutes to a flowering plant is when you're starting up a sea of green or doing a seed run. Maybe I'm forgetting other instances, but that's a good rule of thumb.


yikes, I ended up giving them 100% grow nutes. So if I go to 100% bloom nutes next watering, should be okay?


----------



## UserFriendly (May 20, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> yikes, I ended up giving them 100% grow nutes. So if I go to 100% bloom nutes next watering, should be okay?


----------



## jordann9e (May 21, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> yikes, I ended up giving them 100% grow nutes. So if I go to 100% bloom nutes next watering, *should be okay?*


YES..

no need for grow nutes anymore...


----------



## kbrrq28 (May 22, 2008)

hey everyone. Great looking plants mared juwan!! I just finished reading your entire thread. Funny cuz I was planning on doing the exact same setup as you(400 watt mh conversion bulb for veg - 400 hps for flower). Personally I have, what looks to be, about the same amount of room as you but I was planning on putting my girls into flower a bit earlier for fear there would not be enough light when they finish. Does anyone think this one 400 hps will be sufficient enough to get close to max yield from mared juwan's plants?? I'm hoping the answer is yes so I can grow mine that big too!!  

And I hope I'm not confused that you did indeed use an MH conversion bulb in your setup meant for the HPS? - my plan
Ill be checkin up here regularly. Hope you get a pound!!


----------



## mared juwan (May 23, 2008)

Don't worry kbrrg, that won't be an issue anymore, hope someone answers your question anyway. Turns out one of my plants is a hermie and another is a full fledged male. They're dead now. My other plants are still good and growing really fast, one in particular is a monster - grown a foot in a week. I kept the remaining plants spread out a bit so they can grow in to fill the space of the KIAs. Slowpoke is doing much better and the clones seem okay too but slight nitrogen deficiency in the leaves of the two biggest.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 23, 2008)

Do you know which plant each clone came from? I hope you labeled them.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 23, 2008)

Me likey.....


----------



## mared juwan (May 23, 2008)

I didn't take a clone from the male plant but the clone from the hermie should still be fine, right? I hope so because my dumbass didn't use a proper pen and my labels have been smeared to shit. I dread going into my flower room now, knowing I might find hermies. Out of the six remaining plants, five have huge white hairs and the other sure looks like hairs developing but apparently I was wrong before when trying to guess early. So as long as I have no other hermie instances, I will have at least five for sure females. I would also like to know how long I have to worry about this hermie threat. If I have no light leaks and a regular light schedule, will I know whether I have hermies in the next week or could it happen any time?


----------



## TetraHyC (May 23, 2008)

Now you know why I have so many numbered plants from only 6 girls,I was going to say something about careful labeling, but. Sharpie's work very well.


----------



## mared juwan (May 24, 2008)

So I am at my most discouraged point yet. And I was pretty fuckin discouraged during the whole burn thing. I have two more plants I'm almost sure are hermie now and another one with the all too familiar fat calyxes getting a little too fat (and full of balls). There are only two plants remaining that I can be totally confident calling females. And who knows if they'll turn out the same way - I didn't think I had stressed my plants that bad. I can't bring myself to chop any more plants today. How long before they release pollen? I'm going to wait awhile because if all my plants hermie on me I'll regret cutting some down. Hopefully things will look better tomorrow.


----------



## trustduran2 (May 24, 2008)

Damn man I am sorry about that... but at least you an clone the fem and get it poppin again real soon...


----------



## trustduran2 (May 24, 2008)

If my plants start growin balls I'm just gonna cut em off!


----------



## TetraHyC (May 24, 2008)

trustduran2 said:


> Damn man I am sorry about that... but at least you an clone the fem and get it poppin again real soon...


Don't let it get you down, thats out of your control.
You should feel good, look at all the stuff you learned already.GPA 4.0
Find a girl make clones ba-da-bing.
I make 42 clones from 6 plants.
Don't trip.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 24, 2008)

Yeah yeah. Just trash all your hermies and clones, flower the girls, then reveg and choose the best. The thing is, if all of those plants are going hermy, the ones that appear to be girls may shoot balls years from now. If it's in the genes, there's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## mared juwan (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for making me feel better. You guys are the best. I think my drunken stupor amplified my discouragement last night. Today it is easier to remind myself that this was just an experiment and I expected to fail miserably. So at least I know I can actually grow the plants now. Can't give an updated hermie count until tonight, lights are out right now. So I have three options as I see it and they all involve pitching my clones. 1) take new clones from the non-hermie plants and LABEL BETTER this time, 2) just continue with flower and reveg afterwards, 3) get better quality seeds and start over. All three options seem okay but I would think options 1 & 3 would leave the shortest downtime with no plants in flower. If I have 8 weeks before harvest right now, then I could either make clones or grow from seed with enough time to have good size plants when the flower room becomes vacant. I have more confidence in those CFLs now that Slowpoke's growth has been really good under them. What do you guys think? Would getting some better seeds reduce my likelihood of this happening again or it's just the luck of the draw?


----------



## UserFriendly (May 24, 2008)

If I were in your situation, I would trash everything but the girls. If you can wait a few more weeks, veg the girls a little longer, chop them up into many clones, and run a sea of green. You'll want at least 36 clones (in 1/2 gallon 6 inch bags)for your 400w so you might want to veg until you can get 50 clones and select the best 36 from them. Then while those are flowering, get you some of these seeds and veg until harvest on the clones.
Marijuana Cannabis seeds at Hemp Depot Shipped Worldwide
Joey Weed Seeds


----------



## TetraHyC (May 24, 2008)

UserFriendly said:


> If I were in your situation, I would trash everything but the girls. If you can wait a few more weeks, veg the girls a little longer, chop them up into many clones, and run a sea of green. You'll want at least 36 clones (in 1/2 gallon 6 inch bags)for your 400w so you might want to veg until you can get 50 clones and select the best 36 from them. Then while those are flowering, get you some of these seeds and veg until harvest on the clones.
> Marijuana Cannabis seeds at Hemp Depot Shipped Worldwide
> Joey Weed Seeds


I'll second that.

I can sure give Hemp Depot two thumbs up.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 24, 2008)

Look at Mighty Mite Mared.

4 days in the bag, just wait till next week, MMM will be ready to take on Big Momma for the belt.

Clones are getting ready to root.


----------



## Azadeh (May 25, 2008)

Your plants are really pretty, I would still flower the two and take some clones from them first. But then I am not the expert. I'm just dying to smoke some of my weed. I am also doing a first time experience batch and told myself if one can make it I will be happy.
Why did some of them became hermies? because you cut them and cloned the plants? I did not understand how you stressed them.....I am really sorry.
did you do some topping? One of my plants is 60 cm and 25 cm taller than the rest, I was thinking to cut the very top so it doesn't take all the light from the rest. What do you think? It is growing almost 2 inches a day.
it could be a male, I've heard the males grow faster, but then I don't know much.


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/72913-first-grow-four-plants.html


----------



## mared juwan (May 25, 2008)

These are all good ideas I'm getting from everybody but I'd really rather not put them back to veg at this point. And taking any more clones from these plants doesn't really appeal to me either. I'm just not feeling this strain. I think randomly picking seeds because they were cheap was my first mistake. I should have had more confidence in myself and my setup. I'm going to Hemp Depot, hell yeah! That Chuck D is the offspring of the High Times Plant of the Year?! I got to try that. I'm going to get two different kinds, haven't decided the second yet. So I'm going to go on a plant murder spree today and leave only the two females. I might hang on to the clones a little longer just to see if I can get them to root. The plan now is to germinate and veg 8 new plants by the time of harvest for the two females ~8 weeks from now. I think this should even allow time to determine the sex of these new plants and get some clones going too. Thoughts?


----------



## TetraHyC (May 25, 2008)

Hemp Depot did me right, the e-mail confirmation was hand written, fast service, seed germed well.
Do what feels right, Mared, its your first grow,but your growing like an old pro.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 25, 2008)

Aw shit! Mared got his groove back!


----------



## TetraHyC (May 25, 2008)

The FORCE is strong with this one.

Use the FORCE Luke.

I'm up late doing temp readings, boring.


----------



## Hellafied Game (May 26, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> So after taking a hard look at my finances I decided that my smoke related expenditures were getting way out of hand. I made an investment of about $500 to get started with the following items:
> 
> 10 White Lady seeds - $38 shipped
> From: drchronic.com
> ...


nks on the info for HTG the
Son,thanks on the info for HTG the, U think they'll let me get a 600 watt in replacement of the 400 in that dirty dozen package???


----------



## mared juwan (May 28, 2008)

Hellafied Game said:


> nks on the info for HTG the
> Son,thanks on the info for HTG the, U think they'll let me get a 600 watt in replacement of the 400 in that dirty dozen package???


I wouldn't think so even at a higher price. I didn't see a 600watt MH conversion bulb on their site. They're kind of hard to find.


----------



## mared juwan (May 28, 2008)

Quite a different look to the room since the last installment, the biggest difference being the lack of plants. I also moved the light to it's permanent home hanging from a bar across the top of the room. The two girls are doing well but no sign of bud production yet. There was also a slight light burn problem from before I moved the light up. 

This may be the last pic of Slowpoke, looking rather mannish. The clones also do not look so promising. I'm learning to roll with the punches and moving ahead. I built a shelf in the smaller closet which is about a 50% increase in floorspace. Six 2.5 ft tall plants will fit in there no problem now. I'll just have four bulbs on the two plants on the shelf and six bulbs for the four below. This is only because I plan on using those y-splitters for the sockets. 

I went crazy with pics, enjoy!


----------



## trustduran2 (May 28, 2008)

you should order from the attitude.... i did and i think their the shit... the stealthy way they ship is hot... seeds germed great and the prices were good compared to other places... U are going to be a real good grower... invest..invest..invest, you cant spend enough on this...it will pay for itself soon. brother soon.


----------



## blinkykush (May 28, 2008)

Hey mared, i admire how your rollin with the puches. Growing will throw us some curve balls for sure,lol. Anyway, i like the plan you have up top. I think personally picking a good strain is really important. Well Good luck bro.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 28, 2008)

Mared, I know you have a bin just like mine.

Small sheet lexan , small sheet styrofoam, hole saw, black paint (for plastic),2 2foot 1/2 PVC, rigid risers (rain drip), 360 spray heads, Beckett M250 (pump),I was too cheap to buy PVC primer and glue, so I used hot glue, all from Home Depot.

Make however many holes you like, make a different top and use for aero mother.

I see your sander box, you must have a drill.


----------



## blinkykush (May 28, 2008)

this bulb rocks,lol


----------



## mared juwan (May 28, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Mared, I know you have a bin just like mine.
> 
> Small sheet lexan , small sheet styrofoam, hole saw, black paint (for plastic),2 2foot 1/2 PVC, rigid risers (rain drip), 360 spray heads, Beckett M250 (pump),I was too cheap to buy PVC primer and glue, so I used hot glue, all from Home Depot.
> 
> ...


Very nice idea. And yes I have several drills. I work on my mom's rental properties all the time so I've got ridiculous amounts of tools and crap. They come in handy when you can find them. I'm trying to see in your pics what the styrofoam was for. Where did you use it?


----------



## TetraHyC (May 28, 2008)

I wrapped the box with 1/2 inch, for light/heat.


----------



## mared juwan (May 29, 2008)

OK, yeah I can see it now that you said that. I'm still trying to get a grasp on this whole ppm deal. I know I want a number in the runoff lower than what I put in, but how much lower? I'm experiencing some N def in lower leaves on one plant so I'm thinking I need more nutes because I've only been using 760 ppm at most. The reason for this is that my runoff ppms are always pretty close to what I put in.  For example, I put 760 in tonight and runoff was 650. I've been able to fix my ph differential between feed and runoff. These plants like less acidic water. I put in 6.25, got out 6.18 - way better than the 5.4 runoff I had before.


----------



## mared juwan (May 30, 2008)

Wow, after absolutely no care at all for 4 days three of my clones have roots hanging into the water. Does everyone agree that these clones are not worth it? 1 is from a true female, 1 from a male, and 4 from hermies and I'm not sure which is which due to my own error. Will I get exactly the same result if I grow them or will some hermie clones not turn out that way again?


----------



## mared juwan (May 30, 2008)

Me likey


----------



## TetraHyC (May 30, 2008)

Me likey too.

I don't know jack about hermies, never had one.

Overall your grow is A+, get-on Mared.

[email protected] sand-bagger.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 30, 2008)

Hehe....trash those clones Mared.


----------



## trustduran2 (May 31, 2008)

mared what you lack in quantity you sure made up for in quality... those plants are real nice. you seem to have it all together now.... right on!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 1, 2008)

nice looking grow, scribed


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 2, 2008)

(not so)QUICK UPDATE:
I have ordered seeds *not* from Hemp Depot for reasons I will try to explain briefly. I had to include my girlfriend in my little operation because I figured the consequences of her finding out without me telling her about it would be far worse than making her feel a part of my new hobby. Plus she can take care of the plants when I have to leave town from time to time. She has taken an oath of secrecy and wants to smoke the stuff as much as I do so I can trust her but now she wants to buy some of the supplies. This may sound like a good thing but that means there will conflict over what to buy, for instance the seeds that people who know what they're doing recommended or the ones with the pretty pictures. So I laid down the law, said, "Hemp Depot, no questions." Long story short, we ended up going with the ones with the pretty pictures. I wanted to show her that you guys know what's up but this site is my little secret. So I'll be starting a new journal soon with Bubblicious, Super Skunk, and Jock Horror(Jack Herrer, whatever) from Nirvana. She wants to pay the $98 for the seeds and whatever the nutes will cost so I figure why not. Sorry for a picless update but its lightsoff right now. I will say the flowers are coming along nicely. I'm such a tease. Will post pics this evening. Seacrest out.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 2, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> nice looking grow, scribed


Thanks, I hope the best is yet to come.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 2, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> just smile and nod


Good move.


----------



## UserFriendly (Jun 2, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> (not so) So I'll be starting a new journal soon with Bubblicious, Super Skunk, and Jock Horror(Jack Herrer, whatever) from Nirvana. She wants to pay the $98 for the seeds and whatever the nutes will cost so I figure why not.


I've heard great things about all 3 of these. Bubblicious is Bubblegum; on of the best tasting strains out there (very resinous, taste like bubblegum, and long-lasting high). Super Skunk is sure to be super-potent. I've seen LOTS of people say Jock Horror is the most potent they've ever smoked. You better get you a carbon filter for these girls (do not go cheap here). Maybe you can get your old lady to shell out for that too.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 2, 2008)

UserFriendly said:


> I've heard great things about all 3 of these. Bubblicious is Bubblegum; on of the best tasting strains out there (very resinous, taste like bubblegum, and long-lasting high). Super Skunk is sure to be super-potent. I've seen LOTS of people say Jock Horror is the most potent they've ever smoked. You better get you a carbon filter for these girls (do not go cheap here). Maybe you can get your old lady to shell out for that too.


Yeah, even though I had to make her feel like it was her decision, these were my three favorites of the ones with nice pictures for her to see. Bubblicious was an easy sell for obvious reasons but the other two took some convincing. I did a lot of research on carbon filters before I started my present grow but my plants haven't really started to stink that much yet so I never took action. The problem I ran into was that they required a seal (wall/door) between the area with the plants and the area which the filtered air is pumped into. I like to keep all doors open as much as possible to keep the temps down and fresh air in there. Anyone know of a good strategy for this, like an effective standalone unit I could place near the bedroom door? I know having two strains with at least partially skunk genetics is going to reek.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 2, 2008)

Juicy pics as promised


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 2, 2008)

very nice!!!! Check my journal we are at almost identical places in our grows...


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 2, 2008)

Whats up with the muffler ???

Plants look good.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 2, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Whats up with the muffler ???



That's a product of my first hobby. I'm starting to get out of the whole street racing thing, though. It's still fun and all but the risks and consequences just became too much the older I got... Says the guy growing weed in his closet, haha. I'll move it out of there soon.


----------



## UserFriendly (Jun 2, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> Yeah, even though I had to make her feel like it was her decision, these were my three favorites of the ones with nice pictures for her to see. Bubblicious was an easy sell for obvious reasons but the other two took some convincing. I did a lot of research on carbon filters before I started my present grow but my plants haven't really started to stink that much yet so I never took action. The problem I ran into was that they required a seal (wall/door) between the area with the plants and the area which the filtered air is pumped into. I like to keep all doors open as much as possible to keep the temps down and fresh air in there. Anyone know of a good strategy for this, like an effective standalone unit I could place near the bedroom door? I know having two strains with at least partially skunk genetics is going to reek.


I've heard good things about Vaportek. I don't have any experience with them though. Their Vaportronic is supposed to be the shit. Odor Control Products, Odor Elimination Products, Air Treatment Products :: Vaportek You should consider researching these before you spend money on anything.


----------



## blinkykush (Jun 2, 2008)

Mared thats cool your gonna go with Bubbilicious, i can't wait to watch. I am glad I went with it for my first grow.(ODOR) I use a 6'' inline fan connected to the top of a PHAT filter just scrubbing my grow room air. They were getting real stinky and now since I got the Phat filter, i can stand in there and barely smell a thing. Its in the corner of the grow room, but i ran it seperate for a few hours to let all the loose carbon and particals blow out. In your case being your grow area isnt closed or sealed I dont know;_


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 2, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> very nice!!!! Check my journal we are at almost identical places in our grows...


Yeah I just did and you're right. I wouldn't be able to tell your flower pics from mine. I'm becoming more and more impressed by CFLs.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 2, 2008)

Looking for ideas, Mr. Engineer.
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/77914-trimmer.html


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow, I am feeling extremely paranoid right now. I just came home and found a little card on my endtable that says, "Maintenance Service Update. A member of the maintenance team entered your apartment today for a service request/inspection." I for damn sure didn't make a service request and have lived here for almost two years without any intrusions like this. The worst part is my secondary closet with the CFLs was open for all to see. There is no way they could not have seen it. I'm fucking freaking out waiting for the cops to bust down the door any moment. Thought I'd make a post here before doing anything crazy like ditching my plants but what do you guys think? If the guy had told the office and they told the cops, would I be busted by now? The time that associate, Paul, wrote down is 11:15, almost six hours ago. Are they waiting until after 5pm? This really sucks ass. Would he really have left the card saying he was here if he was going to report me? Please someone, I need a second opinion on this.


----------



## UserFriendly (Jun 3, 2008)

Yo Mared!...are you in jail?


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 3, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> Wow, I am feeling extremely paranoid right now. I just came home and found a little card on my endtable that says, "Maintenance Service Update. A member of the maintenance team entered your apartment today for a service request/inspection." I for damn sure didn't make a service request and have lived here for almost two years without any intrusions like this. The worst part is my secondary closet with the CFLs was open for all to see. There is no way they could not have seen it. I'm fucking freaking out waiting for the cops to bust down the door any moment. Thought I'd make a post here before doing anything crazy like ditching my plants but what do you guys think? If the guy had told the office and they told the cops, would I be busted by now? The time that associate, Paul, wrote down is 11:15, almost six hours ago. Are they waiting until after 5pm? This really sucks ass. Would he really have left the card saying he was here if he was going to report me? Please someone, I need a second opinion on this.


They can't enter your apt. legally without giving you notice. So I don't think they are going to press it. I think he left the card just to let you know he knows.
Anyway you can contact the person who entered your apt ??


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 3, 2008)

Well I'm happy to report that I'm still free but every noise I hear outside in the hall sounds like the ATF coming for me. Just kidding, I think I'm in the clear. I got out of my apartment for a couple hours to try to get some perspective on the situation. I did have the blower motor unit replaced in my AC unit last month because it was making a hellish noise. I made sure to be home when the guy came for the repairs. I was very polite to the him and he was really cool. We talked about cars because that was the only experience I had with blower motors and I even offered him a beer which he drank while we talked. I just can't remember if his name was Paul. I'm really hoping that was the guy because he seemed like a toker himself. And it seems to make sense that he would check one month later to make sure the blower is still working. I'm sure I would have heard something by now. I'm assuming police act pretty quickly when they hear someone is growing. I still probably won't get much sleep for the next few nights


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 3, 2008)

Well if you ever notice some buds trimmed off your plants, LOL,


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 5, 2008)

gdmf hell shit. I'm so mad at myself right now. I was picking up one of my plants to water and it was way more top heavy then I thought and I dropped it... right on the other plant. It was Topper and it split right down the middle where it was topped so long ago. I wrapped it with tape which even if it heals will restrict stem growth and I just know it's going to die. It's been 30 minutes since it happened and it looks shittier by the second. The other plant escaped with a couple lower branches sheared off. I took branches that were knocked off or bent beyond repair and cut up a bunch of clones. Will these even work at day 16 of flower? If so, how much longer will they take to root than normal? Excuse me while I go try to punch a hole straight through my punching bag.


----------



## trustduran2 (Jun 5, 2008)

damn sorry to hear bout your troubles.... all we wanted was some good smoke...is that too much to ask... fuck everything!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 5, 2008)

one of the cheetahs rules of thumb - Dont move your plants when you are high like Shit  lol . i've dropped my plant in my first grow from a 3' height .... on itself


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 5, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> one of the cheetahs rules of thumb - Dont move your plants when you are high like Shit  lol . i've dropped my plant in my first grow from a 3' height .... on itself


Yeah, man. I've got to get off my lazy ass and set up an irrigation system so I don't have to move them at all. Maybe you can have a part B to your rule of thumb. Never move a plant that is almost as tall as you are.


----------



## trustduran2 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mared didn't that plant already have buds on it?


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 5, 2008)

trustduran2 said:


> Mared didn't that plant already have buds on it?


What plant? The one I dropped? Yes, it is starting to bud.


----------



## trustduran2 (Jun 5, 2008)

could you early harvest any of it..???


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 5, 2008)

trustduran2 said:


> could you early harvest any of it..???


DO NOT BE TEMPTATED ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ROFL


----------



## trustduran2 (Jun 5, 2008)

what? maybe you can... lol Its such a shame he dropped it, I mean its dead anyway, wouldn't hurt to dry that bitch out and smoke it up! lol and eat the rest fuck it!


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 5, 2008)

If it dies I'm going to let it dry out and try to smoke the baby buds just for shits.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 5, 2008)

i think that duran like the bud sallads


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 5, 2008)

I actually have the tiniest hope it will be okay. My lights just went off 40 minutes ago and that bitch was still standing strong. I've seen some fucked up shit happen to plants on this forum. They can heal.


----------



## trustduran2 (Jun 5, 2008)

oh it not dead yet... I thought it was... yah hell yah !! I hear baby buds are a delicacy in some countries...lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 5, 2008)

hey man, the cannabis is the tuffist crop EVER......it will survive


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 5, 2008)

trustduran2 said:


> oh it not dead yet... I thought it was... yah hell yah !! I hear baby buds are a delicacy in some countries...lol


hmmmm.....not in BG i guess ...............


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 5, 2008)

when someone rep me, he/she can leave his/her name on the reppin comment (label) lol


----------



## trustduran2 (Jun 5, 2008)

well I can't lie I have eaten a leaf or two... there not bad... I was reading about Thomas Jefferson growing cannabis and he used to eat leaves so I tried them... there not bad. I mean its no fuckin lettuce but its not the worst greens I hav tasted... There are cool letters from Thomas jefferson instructing other growers on how to kill the male plants... look it up online its interesting shit.. All the founders of this country were growers and pot heads.. now the shit is illegal... its funny, our founding fathers built this country by growing hemp and cannabis.. it was the second most important cash crop...just under tobacco. Why they don't teach you this in school I'll never know... Its been almost erased from history. Wow what a tangent... sorry...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 5, 2008)

damn politicians!!!!


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 5, 2008)

Cannabis is actually illegal because of racism. Seriously. It was originally outlawed to give authorities a way to push Mexican immigrants out of Texas and back to Mexico in the early 1900's. The way they made it illegal was later deemed unconstitutional. To buy or sell marijuana you needed a tax stamp from the Federal government. The catch? They made no stamps.


----------



## trustduran2 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah but you know I have a sneaky suspicion that Barack smokes... I think things are going to change for cannabis law while he is president... He is from Hawaii he admits to smoking in the past you know... but he has to keep it all under the radar right now just to get elected, I'm not sayin he'll legalize it fully but I think things will lighten up.. But I encourage all of you to read about the history of cannabis growing in this country it is enough to make you want to start a crusade... Imagine how our economy could boom if we could legally grow and become farmers.... lol


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm not one of those conspiracy people but I get a feeling there has to be more behind it. Anyone with common sense knows that taxpayers waste $billions paying for police to hunt down and lock up pot smokers. There must be some other reason it hasn't yet been legalized. Lobbyists from alcohol and pharmaceutical manufacturers paying politicians millions to keep the competition illegal. That's what I think.


----------



## trustduran2 (Jun 5, 2008)

Special Interest Groups, yes I could see that... But you know what I don't get... most people in this country smoke and would like to see it legalized so why don't they all get together and do something about it... What Mexico did was brilliant and it makes us look so stupid.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 5, 2008)

Okay, so the damaged plant looks exactly the same as yesterday. I'm happy. I half expected to walk in the closet and see all the leaves hanging straight down or it lying on the floor. Not only that, but it seems to have grown taller and the bud sites are definitely more frosty. It didn't skip a beat. These plants are amazing. I am confident the plant as a whole will survive but some branches were severely bent and are just leaning against the shelf to prevent them from completely bending towards the ground. The leaves on these branches still look good but it's early yet. I think my quick repair of the main stalk is what saved it. I not only wrapped it real good in tape but also rubbed rooting gel on the outside of the split to seal in moisture. I will be replacing the tape with string in a few days. And I won't be tying around the base of the stem but instead around two of the secondary stalks where the highest part of the tape is in my pic so they will be held together but will still be allowed to widen their stems. That's all for now. I hope Tetra or User can stop by soon to give me the verdict on those clones I took. Peace.


----------



## trustduran2 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thats cool mared I am happy for you, I will update the pics later man...


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 5, 2008)

Look at this bag seed plant(outdoor), broken, bent, growing tip looks good though.

Hard to keep a good plant down.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 5, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Look at this bag seed plant(outdoor), broken, bent, growing tip looks good though.
> 
> Hard to keep a good plant down.


Yeah, I think it will be okay. What do you think about the clones? If the ones from a vegging plant took ten days, what am I looking at with these? Then again, you've probably never cloned a flowering plant.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 5, 2008)

My strain does not reveg for shit. IDK.

Lots of people take clones from a flowering plant, can't hurt to try.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey mared Just took a look at your grow so far and appears to me that it has been expertly executed. Great grow man and keep up the good work. I was talking to the owner of my local hydro store 2day and he was talking about a product called reverse by Dutch Master. The way he explained it to me is that it Keeps the hermies away and the girls stay girls. Thought you might to take a look at it.

Keep up the good job bro


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 5, 2008)

pigpen said:


> Hey mared Just took a look at your grow so far and appears to me that it has been expertly executed. Great grow man and keep up the good work. I was talking to the owner of my local hydro store 2day and he was talking about a product called reverse by Dutch Master. The way he explained it to me is that it Keeps the hermies away and the girls stay girls. Thought you might to take a look at it.
> 
> Keep up the good job bro


Thanks! and I'll definitely check in to that DM reverse.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 5, 2008)

How do you like soil man? I am going to start my first grow when I go back to school in a week for summer term. I am going to go hydro though. I also got the 400 HTG light you have but I picked it up on ebay new for $50 with an extra bulb. I sniped that bitch =) question is with that ballast can I get a normal MH bulb or do I need the conversion bulb


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 5, 2008)

pigpen said:


> How do you like soil man? I am going to start my first grow when I go back to school in a week for summer term. I am going to go hydro though. I also got the 400 HTG light you have but I picked it up on ebay new for $50 with an extra bulb. I sniped that bitch =) question is with that ballast can I get a normal MH bulb or do I need the conversion bulb


You'll need the conversion bulb. And what I'm growing in isn't really considered soil. It's coco, which is a soilless or hydro medium. It's awesome. You should try it.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 5, 2008)

I picked hydro because of I heard it was the fastest and seemed like it would be the most interesting. What is the growth rate of growing in coco like that. Is it as fast as hydro or faster than traditional soil?


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah everyone who grows in coco does so because you can get the growth rate of hydro. But with hydro you lose some of the flavor in the smoke compared to soil. Coco lets you keep the flavor. Plus, growing pure hydro is pretty difficult for first timers.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah now you got me wishing I would have gone your route. I think its a little late though because I already got my drip system and ebb and flow table. V-drip.com
not sure if you have ever heard but it was a very good deal I think. I know that hydro isnt the best way to start but hey with the smart people on this web sight backing me up shouldnt be hard to get some nug? What was goal im going to set mine at 1 oz Going to start with 12 plants to


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 6, 2008)

pigpen said:


> Yeah now you got me wishing I would have gone your route. I think its a little late though because I already got my drip system and ebb and flow table. V-drip.com
> not sure if you have ever heard but it was a very good deal I think. I know that hydro isnt the best way to start but hey with the smart people on this web sight backing me up shouldnt be hard to get some nug? What was goal im going to set mine at 1 oz Going to start with 12 plants to


I'm not saying it's impossible, just harder. It would be easy to use that table with coco. Most coco growers use drip systems. Just replace the hydroton or rockwool with coco.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 6, 2008)

I Was going to use rock wool cubes so when it is time to flower I can just move them to the ebb and flow table. If i used coco how would I move them from a drip to the ebb and flow?


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 6, 2008)

You would have to use net pots. Just use thicker coco and make sure the net pots have small holes so the coco doesn't leak out.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 7, 2008)

snapped some bud pics just after lights out with the camera flash. Both plants still look great! 1st three pics are the untopped and uninjured plant, last two are Topper - growing even faster than the other despite being split in two the other day. I'm enjoying the show.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 7, 2008)

Looking sexy bro


----------



## blinkykush (Jun 7, 2008)

looking beautiful my friend. all the good karma for all the good help you have givin me,lol. keep it up man.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks guys. I've come to the conclusion that just like every other living thing, these plants want to grow and survive. If I just fulfill their basic needs and stay out of the way they will do all the work for me. It's friggin awesome. I may have to do some intervening soon, though. I think they are gonna be too tall for my space. But since I only have two there is room to bend them a bit.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 8, 2008)

as ya know you and I are in almost identical places in our grows, Ive had to start doing some bending because of room... only two days into it but it seems to be working great so far! actually think it will increase my yield... btw dont ya love watching the buds explode everyday!


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah, it might actually work to my advantage to get some of those lower buds more exposure to the light. We'll see I guess.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 10, 2008)

Update: Grow day 61, Flower day 21

So I've been keeping Slowpoke alive this whole time because all the new nodes and preflowers were female, but the lower branches are taking a long time to show. I'm still at the point where I'm 90% sure it's hermie but look how it filled out under those CFLs! It's on day 6 of flower. Progress with the other plants seems slow but indeed those hairs get a teeny bit longer every day. Thankfully, their vertical growth has slowed to 1/2-1 inch per day. You can see that the plant on the right that was split in half can stand completely straight on it own and not one single branch or leaf died!!! If I had to describe the smell of the buds I would say it was like someone put strawberries in their gymsocks and played a basketball game. Fruity feet. Does that sound weird?


----------



## pigpen (Jun 10, 2008)

Looks great man!


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 11, 2008)

Look'in good, you have some serious shrubbage, don't lose your muffler in there. 

Monkey Juice, looks like its kick'in.

Fruity feet, sounds good to me.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 11, 2008)

plants are looking very nice man!!! you obviously are not having the problems with heat that I am...... Next grow I will have that under control. if you decide to do LST check my jounal first I royaly fucked it up.... hate to see anyone else make the mistake i made!!! we should be harvesting at about the same time.. .shame we can taste each others products! oh well we can look!! looking good bro!


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 11, 2008)

you have a forest in your house


----------



## Azadeh (Jun 11, 2008)

trustduran2 said:


> Yeah but you know I have a sneaky suspicion that Barack smokes... I think things are going to change for cannabis law while he is president... He is from Hawaii he admits to smoking in the past you know... but he has to keep it all under the radar right now just to get elected, I'm not sayin he'll legalize it fully but I think things will lighten up.. But I encourage all of you to read about the history of cannabis growing in this country it is enough to make you want to start a crusade... Imagine how our economy could boom if we could legally grow and become farmers.... lol


I lived in Hawaii for 6 years, I can say that I did not know anybody who did not smoke, my professors at the university smoked like hell, also the doctors, lawyers and some police I knew. I have walked by the police so many times stoned, and some times I spoke to them to see what happens. On concerts the police would come and tell people please don't smoke here,they felt sorry for telling us that. Obama must have been a stoner. I love Hawaii
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/72913-first-grow-four-plants.html


----------



## Azadeh (Jun 11, 2008)

hey mared,
You are still free, you made me so paranoid the other day, I live in an apartment next to three others and they have these check ups every three months, so I have no idea what to do when they come. I might have to move the plants to the car some how. haha. I always lock the door to the grow room when I leave the apt, you should do that too.
I have started the flowering a few days ago, one was a male so I cut it down. I have a few clones that survived. 
I researched the calmag you told me about, and I am adding epsom salt every week to my watering now, thank you for letting me know.
My PH is a little wacko still, but it is better.
Your buds are coming along, I love it
Peace
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/72913-first-grow-four-plants.html


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 11, 2008)

Someone like Mared, the law would let him out on O.R.(own recognisees).


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 12, 2008)

Just received my special delivery from dr. chronic. The return address is "Button Fun!!!" in Essex, lol. How exciting. Some prize-winning strains at my fingertips! I still have the eight clones that are doing very well by the way. They look exactly like they did when I cut them seven days ago, a vast improvement over the yellow droopiness of the first batch. When and how many seeds I will start will depend on how many of the clones I get to root. I want eight plants maximum in that little closet. I'm still more comfortable watering and treating each plant individually so it shouldn't be a problem to mix in clones with the other seedlings. I just hope I don't have to wait too much longer on these clones to root.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 12, 2008)

You're STOKED.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 12, 2008)

You must appreciate geometry, Heres some bitch'in shapes I happened upon.
Icosidodecahedron - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
I have a Hoberman sphere, I like to look at stuff on WIKI.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 12, 2008)

Thats some cool shit I rock at geometry but suck ass at Algebra ahhh i dont know how im going to get through calculus this fall
any 1 wana tutor ill pay in weed lol


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 13, 2008)

pigpen said:


> Thats some cool shit I rock at geometry but suck ass at Algebra ahhh i dont know how im going to get through calculus this fall
> any 1 wana tutor ill pay in weed lol


TI-89, learn its language and your in.
TI-85, can't even come close.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 14, 2008)

Many pics tonight because I am just so fucking proud of my girls. Honestly, I had been a little worried as of late because it seemed like the buds said "timeout, we need to rest" and stopped growing. Which brings me to my next point. Cal-mag rocks! I doubled my dose from 2mL/gal to 4 and the buds exploded! Peep it. 

And here is the final shots of Slowpoke in all its herm glory.


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 14, 2008)

i like your signature


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 14, 2008)

pigpen said:


> Thats some cool shit I rock at geometry but suck ass at Algebra ahhh i dont know how im going to get through calculus this fall
> any 1 wana tutor ill pay in weed lol


Teachers made calculus more complicated than it had to be for me. I had to take three different levels of calculus Let's see, intro calc.... Seems very easy now. All it is is using mathematical rules to calculate the slope of a curved line at a specified point on the x-axis. There, just got you through the first three weeks. Calc 2 and calc 3 have more letters in the equations than numbers. They really suck. Good luck.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 14, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> i like your signature


Thanks. It's the story of my life.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 14, 2008)

looking good bro!!!!!! I love checking your journal! Our buds are both looking so nice!! What are you doing for co2?


----------



## pigpen (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey mared I only asking cause I trust your opinion but i put my cracked seedlings in rockwool yesterday friday at 6 now sat 3.30 and none out of the 8 have pop out of the rockwool. is this normal? also should i make sure the rockwool is wet and keep the light on? I used distilled water to wet them the first time how long does it usally take for them to pop out 

IM FREEKING OUT PLEASE HELP


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 14, 2008)

pigpen said:


> Hey mared I only asking cause I trust your opinion but i put my cracked seedlings in rockwool yesterday friday at 6 now sat 3.30 and none out of the 8 have pop out of the rockwool. is this normal? also should i make sure the rockwool is wet and keep the light on? I used distilled water to wet them the first time how long does it usally take for them to pop out
> 
> IM FREEKING OUT PLEASE HELP


Rule #1: Never freak out. It doesn't help ever. I have never used rockwool, so my advice would not be the best for how wet to keep it. I would assume you should not keep it dripping wet because the seed will rot but do not let it dry out completely either. I think my seeds took about 48 hours to poke through so definately do not worry yet. I would keep the lights on all the time for the first few days, then switch to 18/6, 20/4, whatever you prefer. And you should mix in some tap water with that distilled water. The seeds need the trace minerals.


----------



## blinkykush (Jun 14, 2008)

buds are looking great man


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh snap, I got those clones to root. I'm hoping Tetra or someone could answer a couple questions for me. The root mass of the clones is actually spread throughout the peat starter plugs which are 1" dia. and 1.5" depth. Can I start giving nutes or is it too soon yet? I'm new to the cloning deal still and hate to see them yellowing. And for the bigger plants when should I start with the Overdrive? It is pictured below along with some more bud shots.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah, feed them. I use 1/4 to 1/2 strength in the cloner right from the start, Look at the SG journal I just made a bunch of cuttings yesterday.

All nutes have some sort of P-K booster(P-K 13-14,top booster,bud blaster,big bud,overdrive,Ionic boost,the list goes on, to use in mid-late flower, Is there a feeding schedule for the monkey juice?
It drives up the P-K ratio to N,they don't need much N anymore, N is what keeps the weed from burning if there is too much left in your final product.
Have you ever had some bud that won't burn past the black stage??

I"ll check-out the monkey juice.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 16, 2008)

Make it something like .8 to 1.0 ec.

They're just like seedlings now, you've been though the feeding schedule, you know better than I about the specifics.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 16, 2008)

look here.
Advanced Nutrients - Nutrient Calculator


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 16, 2008)

I wish I could give you reps everyday of the week, Tetra. That's some seriously helpful shit you posted. I started flower 5/20 so I guess I have 10 more days until the Overdrive. I'm super syked about these clones, the flowering plants are turning out so nicely. I'll give them some nutes ASAP. I'm going to start at 300-400 ppm. These plants proved they can take some serious overnuting in the early part of the grow (seems so long ago now). Thanks again. You're the best.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 16, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> looking good bro!!!!!! I love checking your journal! Our buds are both looking so nice!! What are you doing for co2?



Have you been using co2? I haven't done anything for it. I do leave the doors wide open a majority of the time when the lights are on so there is plenty of fresh air exchange. Also when me and my buddies have been drinking a little we tend to smoke a bunch of cigarettes in the living room. All that smoky air gets pumped into the grow room because the intake for the AC is right there next to the couch. We used to smoke cigs outside but got noise complaints and I'm not trying to draw any attention to my place. I would try to move these get-togethers somewhere else but they're usually centered around sporting events and I'm the only one with a decent tv set. And I know someone's going to say go to the bar but we like to smoke more than cigarettes, you know. I am happy to say that no one has noticed my CFL closet. It's right there in the main hallway, those morons. I used duct tape to block the light from coming through the cracks and lean a box or two against the door when someone comes over. Can't keep the door closed for too long though because of the temps and it would still be noticeable to someone not ripped out of their mind. I might get one of those grow tents to put in the bedroom and move the CFL veg op in there. It would have to be 100% light proof, though.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 16, 2008)

Yea I i just started last week spraying with seltzer water with the air off.. Its not the best but its suposed to work I got it from this fourm GROWFAQ I have a tank and plan on getting it filled for my next grow along with getting a regulator and all that mess. but for now I just use the seltzer water. My buds are getting crazy big to!! Ill be posting some porn in my journal when Im done here.. 
I also suffer from my house being the place for all sports shit... but I got lucky, my dog bit a friend of mine and Ive used that as a excuse for people not coming over anymore.. I leave a door open to my grow room also, the light coming out of that bitch is bright to! so I don't want anyone over anymore short of a couple of my friends that are kinda helping in the grow...


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 17, 2008)

UserFriendly said:


> Yo Mared!...are you in jail?


Hey User, Did you get gaffled ??


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 19, 2008)

Hmmmm. I transplanted 4 of the clones with the longest roots. Two of them curled up pretty bad which is why the lights are so far off. I have doubts about the survival of any of them. If I now have to wait for them to reveg to start growing again, they wont survive long enough to grow new leaves. I set up a temporary light system using a lamp I had in addition to the y-splitters I added to two of the domes. More lights will be needed eventually but I want to keep the yellowing to a minimum. The two top trays have holes on one end and hang over the lower tray which in turn hangs over the edge of the boxes. Runoff drains from the top trays to the bottom tray and into the tub which I can slide underneath the overhanging bottom tray. I'll need a fan before I can move the lights any closer.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 19, 2008)

hey mared how long do you wait when you go from 24/0 to 18/6 when they are seedlings 
Just got my journal up you are more then welcome to check it out not much yet but hopefully it will improve 
404 Error


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 19, 2008)

Once they put down roots they will bounce back fast, I think they're going to make it.
Some of my clones look pretty hurtin before they go in the coco, then they get happy.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 19, 2008)

Book Mark Bump,,, Some Nice Pic's Still Reading, And Thanks For The Reps Back At Ya!!!! Db.~tlb!


----------



## cocoxxx (Jun 19, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> User, great to have you here. I can't upload pics right now because the Sprint network is down but I have a question. As you know, I was killing my babies with 5 mL/L (~18 mL/gal) doses of the A & B. The ones that burned the worst I've been giving straight water. The ones that weren't too bad have been getting just a taste (4 A & B eyedrops per liter). It seems like the ones that have been getting straight water continue to burn though. I guess my question is how long will the residual effects of the burn continue and do you think I should continue with plain water or give light doses? Thanks.


 
when did you start giving seedlings nutes ? sorry to bump thread but do you or anyone else for that matter know when to start feeding nutes and if you should ever go full strength hesi coco nutes thanx in advance


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 19, 2008)

Great to have you along B. THC R+D. And cocoxxx, I wouldn't do as I did because my first couple weeks were a little rocky. I started with nutes when I had three nodes which I suppose is the correct timing but I had way too high of a dose. 

Unfortunately, I must now digress from my plants because a tragedy has occurred in my life. My car was stolen. My nice car.. the fast one... with $8,000 worth of upgrades including a $600 alarm system. I'm still in shock and can't believe I will never see her again. Goddamn, for anybody into cars this fucker was loaded. HKS turbo kit, 3 inch exhaust, 362 wheel horsepower, top of the line suspension, 18 inch wheels, carbon fiber everything, I could go on and on. Now all I have left is these crappy cell phone pics. This is the worst day of my life where somebody didn't die. I actually feel like crying. I need a beer.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't know what to say, maybe the cops will find it, easy to spot.

Sorry, that really SUCKS.

Nice ride, love the HP.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 19, 2008)

Mared, what brand was the ballast that died ??


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 19, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Mared, what brand was the ballast that died ??


HTG brand. Man I hate cops. They treat everyone like a suspect. My fucking car was stolen and this prick finds it "suspicious" that I don't want to let him inside my place to do the paperwork even though I told him I have two excitable dogs. He also told me to stop acting "nervous." I felt like telling him my lawyer wouldn't appreciate him harassing me but I freeze up whenever I talk to those asshole pigs. Sorry for the rant. Fuck the police!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 19, 2008)

MAN THAT REALY SUCKS, HOW THE HELL DID THEY GET, IN OR AWAY...???
I actually feel like crying. I need a beer.'''''' ALOT MORE THAN A BEER.!!! AND LET IT OUT BRO. "SNIFFLE"
I HAD A CAR PLOWED IN FRONT OF THE HOUSE XMAS MORN. WHEN I WAS A LITTLE CHILDRENS, ONE OF ME DECKED OUT BUGS. HIT AND RUN KILLED THE BUG.!!! GRILL DAMAGE ON HIS COUGER...
HOPE ALL WORKS OUT... INSURANCE UP THE ASS RIGHT.!!!! FULL COVERAGE OR SCREWED.??? MAN MY THOUGHTS.! DB.~TLB!


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah, I actually had a racing battery which loses charge quickly. So whoever jacked my shit had been plotting for a while. They saw me out there trying to charge the battery with my other car. It was taking forever so I left it and when I returned there was my fucking battery sitting where my car was. They must have got a battery that works in my car and switched it in right there in broad daylight. Bastards!!!


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 19, 2008)

And insurance covers the value of the car ~$13K but not the $8K of upgrades My mother always told me I would regret buying those


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 19, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> HTG brand. Man I hate cops. They treat everyone like a suspect. My fucking car was stolen and this prick finds it "suspicious" that I don't want to let him inside my place to do the paperwork even though I told him I have two excitable dogs. He also told me to stop acting "nervous." I felt like telling him my lawyer wouldn't appreciate him harassing me but I freeze up whenever I talk to those asshole pigs. Sorry for the rant. Fuck the police!!!


THAT KILLS ME... COP IS A COP IS A COP... PHUCK U SIT ON THE GROUND OR USE YOUR HOOD ON YUR CAR. OCCIFER! U COME IN NOT WITHOUT A SEARCH WARR. AND THAT IS AFTER MY LAWYER READS IT... AND HES ON HIS WAY I THINK. SO HAVE A SEAT..."SLAMMING DOOR IN FACE" AGREED THEY TAKE ARE RIGHTS BUT DONT FOLLOW THEM, THEMSELVES. DONT EVER GIVE UP YUR RIGHTS. MAN U R REALY HAVING A BAD DAY... DEEP BREATH, FULL OF SMOKE PERFERED YOUR CHOICE... AND TRY NOT TO BLOW UP!!! LITTERILY!!! DAMMMM! PUFF PUFF PASS! ME!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 19, 2008)

They must have got a battery that works in my car and switched it in right there in broad daylight. Bastards!!!

THATS JUST NUTS.!!! MY HEART GOES OUT.... MY MOM TAUGHT ME IF IT AINT YOUR DONT PHUCKING TOUCH IT!!! CANT STAND THIEVES AND LIARS.... SORRY BRO.

CHIN UP TOO BETTER DAYS.!!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 19, 2008)

Hopefully those KGB bastards find it.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah, the crappy part is us decent folk don't think like dirtbags. I live in a pretty nice community. There's million dollar homes across the street. That my car would be stolen right in front of my place never crossed my mind. Oh well, lesson learned. Tomorrow HAS to be a better day.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 19, 2008)

damn man that really sucks!! Fucking cops....... damn. well at least you got some dank growing!! best thing about today is there is always tomorrow! tlb got ya back bro!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 20, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Hopefully those KGB bastards find it.


LMAO...SOUNDS LIKE IT HUH! 

HERE IN OREGON, THEY TURN INTO DOCTORS AND START BUSTING MED. PATIENT CARD HOLDERS. ITS MANLY I GUESS TO ROUGH UP A CRIPLET.!!! LOL...

WELL ITS A KNEW DAY,,, A LITTLE WAKE AND BAKE! 
TO A BETTER [email protected] YA! PUFF PUFF PASS!

DB.~TLB! 

FINGERS CROSSED.~


----------



## trustduran2 (Jun 20, 2008)

Mared... what can I say... I am fucking sorry man. That sucks. I haven't been around, but I sent you a shout out yesterday.. Maraj/ that was meant to be you... I wish you well. nice not letting the cops in. I have recently had something rather expensive stolen from me. I know how you feel.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey mared sorry about your car man. A nice turbo in a rsx like that must really fly. Hope they find it not stripped man. Are you going to get another rsx?


----------



## mrbuzzsaw (Jun 20, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> Yeah, I still don't know which one it is so I would be beating one guilty dog and one innocent dog so it just makes me feel worse about the whole situation. I'm rigging up a cargo net type door that will block dogs but still let air into the room. It's ridiculous that I have to go to such lengths to protect my crops but I can't afford to lose anymore. I'm going to start using my trusty eyedropper introduce my plants to nutes again soon.


 put a plant in front of them and the first one that nibbles get an ass kicking. a couple of those and the dogs will never touch it again


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 20, 2008)

Watch this Mared, I love this vid.
YouTube - Bugatti Veyron vs BMW M3

Want a car where you have time to light a joint after the flag drops, and still win ??


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 21, 2008)

Oops. I usually water every other day but the coco felt very moist yesterday so I let it go for a little while. I got home late as hell and the room had gotten a little warm, 82 -> not too bad, but my buds were drooping seriously. I used the little string that I had on hand to tie up the biggest buds but will definitely get some more on there tomorrow. I fed them as fast as I could and I hope the droopy ones will perk up a bit. The good news is my buds are heavy and fat enough to droop over. Look how the main cola on the untopped plant is bulking up!!(1st & 2nd pics) Today is also the first time I've really disturbed the buds and the smell coming off them is amazing! A ripe cantaloupe odor with a kind of piney aroma that you taste more than smell. Everything is looking frostelicious!!!!


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 21, 2008)

CLONE REPORT:

That shot of nutes did the trick for sure. Definitely some new growth here on the ones that didn't get curled up. Even one of the clones still in the tray is growing. So I went 7 for 8 with the clones. One never started rooting for some reason. I'll make sure they don't get quite as tall as their mothers


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 21, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Watch this Mared, I love this vid.
> YouTube - Bugatti Veyron vs BMW M3
> 
> Want a car where you have time to light a joint after the flag drops, and still win ??


The Veyron is no joke. It's a fuckin rocketship. That thing has a horsepower gauge in the dash. It goes to 1,000. It'll smoke M3's, Ferrari's, Porshe's, even most sportbikes. I do have to give the M3 guy props for all the tire peeling antics in the beginning. But someone should have told him not to spin his tires so much during the race, lol.


----------



## Azadeh (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm sorry Mared,
that fucking sucks....
I hate when people just steal shit, I had my wallet stolen from me once in a cab while I was sitting in between two guys. I still have no fucking idea how that happened but I think the driver and the guys in back worked together.
It's fucked up that they spied on you, I can't believe it.
Your buds look great, maybe you should take a little piece and smoke it 
take care
azadeh


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm into NASCAR Cup now last 5 years, I used to be addicted to Top Fuel and Pro Stock, NHRA.
I'd like to see it against a Pro Stock (NHRA) on the 1/4 mile.

You gotta keep'em hooked-up, like this guy, Pro Stock Record run, 6.69, 205
YouTube - Adam Flamholc Pro Stock 6.69s Record
What a launch.

Then a few laps at Daytona, three wide in the middle of the pack, 195mph bumper to bumper, wheel to wheel.
YouTube - NASCAR Nextel Cup - Crazy Daytona 500 Finish

Ever watch Jet Sprint Boat racing ?? WRC on-water. I love this shit.
YouTube - BOAT RACING
These things CARVE better than a Ginsu !!

Then, if your too stupid to be scared, there are drag boats.
YouTube - Massive drag boat crash


C-YA, 5.0 Mustang eat RSX dust.
YouTube - rsx-s vs mustang


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 21, 2008)

I know a lot of people in the Pro Stock scene. One of my good buddies had the fastest FWD car in America for a couple years. 8.79 sec 1/4 mile but I think someone topped that recently. You would never guess what car he did it with either. He took a K20 motor from an RSX like mine and swapped it into a Honda Insight, the hybrid car that has almost zero drag coefficient. He held all hinds of records with that thing. 

Those race boat guys are insane. My stepfather took me for one ride in his boat that'll do 95mph and I will never go again. I've done extremely crazy and reckless things in an automobile but have never felt more close to death than on that damn boat. It sure is fun to watch though.


----------



## Azadeh (Jun 22, 2008)

Mared I have a couple of questions again,
How often do you give your plants water and how often do you use nutes? in every watering? and if so how much?
I still have problems with my PH .....its low....and the white widows are not doing so good.


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/72913-first-grow-four-plants-6.html#post977953


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh, I replied to your thread without seeing these questions but I want to say again I think your plants look really nice. My plants have gotten thirstier the further into flower we go which seems to be the norm. The first couple weeks was every other day with occasional 3 day stretches when the coco seemed wet and the plants weren't "asking" for water. Then two days ago I tried a 3 day stretch and they practically fell over from thirst. So every other day from here on out. Also when the coco gets dry and light the plants are way more top heavy and it's easier for them to fall over.

I've been experimenting with my ph the whole time but have been lazy posting my results. I find the ph of the medium(runoff) to be very easily manipulated by what I put in. It's all about the difference between what you get out in the runoff and what you put in with the feed. It seems to change a lot depending on grow variables. If you look at Tetra's sweet god journal he uses low input ph but still gets high runoff. Maybe because he uses a rez and water loses the H+ ions over time, raising ph. My water gets ph'd and straight in. That's all I can figure because my plants like 6.0-6.3. I can work inside this range to keep runoff within the same range. So if I put in 6.1 and 5.9 comes out, I'll go with 6.3 input next time and the runoff usually comes back over 6.0. Same deal if runoff is too high. I'm not even 100% sure this is the correct method here, maybe Tetra can correct me. I'm sure it also varies strain to strain. Same with nutes. One of my plants can handle 250 ppm more than label strength nutes every water plus 100 ppm Calmag, the other not so much. It will only tolerate label strength(600ppm) plus 100 ppm Calmag. Wow, sorry for the long ass answer. I like your new avatar. Peace.


----------



## blinkykush (Jun 22, 2008)

thats pretty interesting about the PH, I noticed close to the same effect in soil aswell.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 23, 2008)

Some Nice Pic's, Can We Get Some Shots Of Lights Out Time In The Big Room... The Cam Has A Flash Right.!!! Would Like To See Thoses One's!!! 

If Yur Ph'ing What Goes In, U Dont Realy Have To Ph What Comes Out, Just My Thoughts... Both Are, Or Should Be Almost The Same If Drainage Is Occuring... Again, Cant Stop Thinking. Still Trying To Get Caught Up On This End.. Just Updated The J' With Some Serious Porn, Come Peek And Leave Some Comms... Db.~tlb!


----------



## bkstylz (Jun 23, 2008)

Damn homey....I am gone for a little while, I get back and you're like Dr. Chronic. I like what I see man. Looks like you got the hang of it. Those plants are long as fuck yo.

I am 4 weeks into flowering right now. I abandoned pretty much everything from the htgsupply kit. I am now using a Habitat 44 tent with a DayStar AC reflector for Flowering and a 4ft 8-Bulb T5 in my closet for veg. I got some nice shit going...Wish I could post some pics but I am still working with the same shitty camera.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 23, 2008)

Holy shit, BK back from the dead!!! What's up bro? Yeah man, I can sort of laugh at our early "just trying to get the plants to survive" problems now. I've also got a little veg closet going with flouros. All my HTG stuff except the ballast is still in full effect but when you think about it, the ballast was the most expensive thing in my kit so that isn't saying much. I'm really happy with my plants so far, the smell is really like some of my all time favorite smokes. Hopefully I have time for a bigger update tonight after I transplant my last two clones still in the tray.


----------



## bkstylz (Jun 23, 2008)

How tall are those plants?? they look pretty tall in the pics....is that still just off from 2 gallon bags??

Forgive me man, but you have close to 40 pages in your journal so I haven't been able to look through them all yet.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 23, 2008)

bkstylz said:


> How tall are those plants?? they look pretty tall in the pics....is that still just off from 2 gallon bags??
> 
> Forgive me man, but you have close to 40 pages in your journal so I haven't been able to look through them all yet.


My tallest plant is exactly my height (6'2"). I have to stand on tippy toes to see the tallest bud. They haven't grown an inch in two weeks though. Still 2 gallon bags. More details on that in my next post.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 23, 2008)

Okay, I think this is the most pics in one update yet but I have a lot going on tonight. The last of the clones are transplanted. I ran out of coco so I had to reuse some from the plants I killed before. There was plenty of loose coco still in there but it was taking FOREVER to try to get all the old roots out. I tried to pick out the most I could but I hope it's not a problem to still have some root matter in there. I was worried about my big plants getting rootbound in those 2 gallon bags but their dead brothers had plenty of room in their bags. 

I also got my carbon scrubber. Not the conventional kind but a stand alone unit. It works quite well. Before, walking into the bedroom meant getting hit in the face by dank smell like a ton of bricks. Now you can't smell it until you stand right outside the closet and poke your head in the door. 

The buds are starting to get some color to them. Hopefully it shows in the pics. That's all for now. Enjoy.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 23, 2008)

Let me be the first to tell you your plants are looking SICK! great job man. Im guessing by the height white lady is a sativa how much sativa does it have in it. keep up the dank work man and awsome scruber man


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 24, 2008)

Awesome blossoms, looks great. I just put in 3 hours of work, graduation day.

I feed right away too, I just use my drip system to deliver it. 
This strain eats acid like you wouldn't believe, should call it Timothy Leary bud.

You should think about doing something like this, your ready, you can handle the bugs and diseases if they arise, I MEAN IT.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 24, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Awesome blossoms, looks great. I just put in 3 hours of work, graduation day.
> 
> I feed right away too, I just use my drip system to deliver it.
> This strain eats acid like you wouldn't believe, should call it Timothy Leary bud.
> ...


Yeah I need to get off my ass and build a setup that will maximize my space. A little effort now can minimize future effort in watering and maximize yield. I won't be able to use the same system I'm using now for the 7 clones when they flower - takes too long to mix a gallon at a time. I only have two more free weeks to put a lot of work into my grow room. (Not exactly free, I paint houses for 5 hours a day). Want to hear something funny? Mared Juwan has just been approved for a government security clearance, ha ha. I start my internship July 7.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 24, 2008)

Haha thats great Im glad my tax dollars are going to a good use. What exactly is the new job consist of?


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 24, 2008)

pigpen said:


> Let me be the first to tell you your plants are looking SICK! great job man. Im guessing by the height white lady is a sativa how much sativa does it have in it. keep up the dank work man and awsome scruber man


Thanks. Here's the description of the strain from the site I got the seeds from. I couldn't find out much else about it. 

White lady is a compact plant with an abundance of crystals. Few leaves makes this plant easy to manicure. With a fresh taste and an extremely high level of thc this strain is popular among growers and blowers
Flowering time 55-60 days
Inside cultivation
Sativa/Indica mix
Yield: app.400 grams per square meter 


And look at their pic. Hmmm.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 24, 2008)

pigpen said:


> Haha thats great Im glad my tax dollars are going to a good use. What exactly is the new job consist of?


It's just an internship. I'll probably just be making copies and getting coffee for people for 6 weeks. I really just wanted the clearance. I don't plan on working for the government but the clearance can get you big money in the private sector. And the intern pay is pretty good for a student, too.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 24, 2008)

yeah im in my second year at FSU what about u


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm a senior civil engineering student. I'm 25 though. I took a couple years to travel around Europe before college. Italy, Austria, Czech Republic. And everyone always asks but no, I didn't make it to Amsterdam. My background is 100% Czech and I just felt so at home in Prague I stayed there most of the time.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 24, 2008)

Some Nice Looking Pic's Mister Man! If U Got A Tape Measure Please Try And Get It In Some Pics, So That We Can Size U Up'... But Dont Get To Closs As They May Take It From U By The Way The Pics Looked... Saftey First. Have They Started Grawling Yet, When U Walk By??? Lol
Some Nice Porno~ Db.~tlb!


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi all,
I was thinking it would interest a few following this thread to check out this other grow I've been watching. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/74067-5-white-widow-girlies-2.html#post987432 The guy has amazing plants and is using Monkey Juice but he only has Grow Part A and Flower Part B. I told him I don't know what impact it will have during flower (he's in week three I think) to not have the Part A. The more I think about it, it can't be good so I was hoping someone with a bit more knowledge of the Part A - Part B relationship could help him. Just read the last 4 or 5 posts and you'll get the idea.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 24, 2008)

hey mared my plants reached 1 wwek 2day should i start the 18/6 or will they grow faster with a 24/0


----------



## bkstylz (Jun 24, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> Hi all,
> I was thinking it would interest a few following this thread to check out this other grow I've been watching. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/74067-5-white-widow-girlies-2.html#post987432 The guy has amazing plants and is using Monkey Juice but he only has Grow Part A and Flower Part B. I told him I don't know what impact it will have during flower (he's in week three I think) to not have the Part A. The more I think about it, it can't be good so I was hoping someone with a bit more knowledge of the Part A - Part B relationship could help him. Just read the last 4 or 5 posts and you'll get the idea.


He should actually be okay with that....The Grow A is heavy in Nitrogen and the Bloom B is heavy in phosphates (good for buds).


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 24, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> Hi all,
> I was thinking it would interest a few following this thread to check out this other grow I've been watching. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/74067-5-white-widow-girlies-2.html#post987432 The guy has amazing plants and is using Monkey Juice but he only has Grow Part A and Flower Part B. I told him I don't know what impact it will have during flower (he's in week three I think) to not have the Part A. The more I think about it, it can't be good so I was hoping someone with a bit more knowledge of the Part A - Part B relationship could help him. Just read the last 4 or 5 posts and you'll get the idea.


This might shed some light.
Organics > Growing Mediums & Soil Conditioners > Plagron BatMix 50L

This too, what type of SOIL is he using ??
Greensea Hydroponics

Killer plants, if I try soil, I hope I remember that name.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 24, 2008)

Can you give me a shot of the elemental percentage content from your Monkey bloom A+B.

You know why the liquids are A+B or A+B+C.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 24, 2008)

bkstylz said:


> Damn homey....I am gone for a little while, I get back and you're like Dr. Chronic. I like what I see man. Looks like you got the hang of it. Those plants are long as fuck yo.
> 
> I am 4 weeks into flowering right now. I abandoned pretty much everything from the htgsupply kit. I am now using a Habitat 44 tent with a DayStar AC reflector for Flowering and a 4ft 8-Bulb T5 in my closet for veg. I got some nice shit going...Wish I could post some pics but I am still working with the same shitty camera.


What rock you been under bro ??
Good to see you back.

Pot Gods have blessed Mared, he's got make.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 24, 2008)

Man plants are looking great!!! Way more trich formation than mine! I love the scrubber too! way to improvise~!


----------



## bkstylz (Jun 25, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> What rock you been under bro ??
> Good to see you back.
> 
> Pot Gods have blessed Mared, he's got make.


I got a couple of buddies around here that are helping me out not to mention one of the local hydro store owners is giving me a bunch of tips. I decided to stray from getting help online as everyone has an opinion and they don't always match.

I figured I should spend my time reading and learning as much as I can from observation.

Once I got off the web and kept things simple, I started getting some amazing results.

I much rather chat with others about experiences and learning new stuff to go with what I know...but for a while, I really had no idea what I was doing.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 26, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Can you give me a shot of the elemental percentage content from your Monkey bloom A+B.


Pic order is Grow A, Grow B, Bloom A, Bloom B


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 26, 2008)

Gratuitous bud porn and clone progress...flower day 37


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 26, 2008)

I enjoyed each and every pic.

That White Lady grows nicely, clones look healthy.

I wanted the bottle shots, because Green Coast Hydro stopped carrying MJ, they had a bunch come back, apparently it goes bad after 6 months.IDK thats what they said.
This store has pallets of Coco, hydrotron and soil, 2.5gal AN, Canna, H&G all over the place.He still stocks all other AN products, one of the guys said MJ sucks, wanted to tell him you better go look on RIU at Mared's shit. 
You know you have to take all this info with a grain of salt, wanted to pass it down.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey, just like you said, it changed all my M+J to marijuana.

Its good for a laugh now.

The hydro stopped carrying marijuana, he's down to CRACK, SPEED, and HEROIN,said MJ sucks


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 26, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> Pic order is Grow A, Grow B, Bloom A, Bloom B


Man, I sure like the looks of that,M+J, LOL.
Thanks for the pics.

I guess the soil that guy is using is acting as a nutrient buffer, look Bloom B has no Ca., watch what happens, IDK the soil my have enough.

That soil looks top-of-the-line.

Maybe the owner of that shop makes more $$$ off H&G and Canna coco nutes, he's a used car salesman type.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 26, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Man, I sure like the looks of that,M+J, LOL.
> Thanks for the pics.
> 
> I guess the soil that guy is using is acting as a nutrient buffer, look Bloom B has no Ca., watch what happens, IDK the soil my have enough.
> ...


Yeah, I posted the pics of the bottles he didn't have in his thread so he might find some alternatives, like something with Ca. I've never heard of that plagron but it seems to be working excellent for him.

On the subject of my plants, that Overdrive is fucking awesome!!! First 2/3 of flower was slow change day to day. I'm going to post pics after I water right now. There is noticeable increase in buddage just from last night. 


mj mj mj mj mj mj mj mj mj mj mj mj mj mj lol


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 26, 2008)

isint it great how they explode at this stage!!! I get a chubbie every time I walk in my room... smell is getting real dank to!! like heavy bleau cheese!


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 26, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> isint it great how they explode at this stage!!! I get a chubbie every time I walk in my room... smell is getting real dank to!! like heavy bleau cheese!


Blue cheese, that's pretty wild. Mine smelled like feet for a while. Now more of a funky melon. If you touch the buds you get a strong pine scent and your fingers are sticky as shit. I try not to touch them but if it happens accidentally I make sure to savor the aroma.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 26, 2008)

same here with the touching! plants where kinda grassy smelling b4... I had to keep from letting into temptation and picking a lil bud off to try...


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 26, 2008)

Ridiculous amount of pics because I discovered the camera flash makes the buds look extra juicy. Mmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 26, 2008)

man the pics look great!! They have me thinking of some kinda of post harvest lil trade!


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 26, 2008)

I like the last one so much it had to be my new avatar. The one plant that has been the heavier feeder is now sucking up the acid. I put in 6.0 ph last time and got out 6.5. Put is 5.8 this time and got 6.4. The other plant keeps getting 6.1 and putting out 6.2. This is in addition to their different tolerances for nutes. They act very differently for the same strain.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 26, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> man the pics look great!! They have me thinking of some kinda of post harvest lil trade!


Maybe Spiderman can be the middleman, lol. Just have him swing over here with a quarter and I'll give him one back. He wouldn't pinch out of our bags, would he?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 26, 2008)

nah no way would he! Spidey is righteous! Im down though!! Ill send his tights wearing ass with a quater 4 sho!


----------



## Azadeh (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey Mared!
those buds look deliciuos,,,,,nam nam. 
I have started giving my plants higher PH as you said, so hopefully that will work. 
My plants have been in 12/12 for three weeks.
and here are a couple of pics of the drooping plant


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks to be overwatering. The thing is overwatering and underwatering look very similar. So how often you feeding them?


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 27, 2008)

And what are your temps?


----------



## Azadeh (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't think its under or over watering, I give it water every three or four days depending on how thirsty she is. the other two don't have the same symptom thats why I cant figure it out.
the temp is 82 F so its good
My family is here visiting me so guess what my dad does as soon as he saw the buds, he touched them and squeezed the top  I was like NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
He is like a kid with candy, just can't control him self and you can't trust him for a second


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 27, 2008)

B THC asked a while ago for a tape measure pic and I was off by 3 inches, the tallest cola is 69" off the ground. If you care to look back a few weeks before the plant fumble of mine that split it in half, you'll find it used to stand straighter and taller. Anywho, it was interesting to size em up.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 27, 2008)

looks great man!!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 27, 2008)

This thread needs to be renamed.
MONSTERS IN MY CLOSET 

​


----------



## pigpen (Jun 27, 2008)

what amazing looking sativas those girls are tall as shit!!


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 29, 2008)

Flower day 40.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 29, 2008)

ok mar I see now I am 2 days behind you!! You are looking fucking great!!!!! Are you planning on making any hash from the trimmings? cause it looks like you will be able to make a nice lil bit!! Posting pic update in mine now check me out!


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 29, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> ok mar I see now I am 2 days behind you!! You are looking fucking great!!!!! Are you planning on making any hash from the trimmings? cause it looks like you will be able to make a nice lil bit!! Posting pic update in mine now check me out!


Thanks man. I will definitely be making hash. I never expected a cheap, no rep strain which nobody has ever heard of to turn out so well. These buds are dripping with trichomes. It was almost worth the whole hermie ordeal for this result. I saw Tetra doing some hash work in his journal but I don't have those strainer bags which you stack together. Any other good ways for a rookie to make decent hash? I saw something about stretching a t-shirt over the opening in a pringles can with the trim and a couple quarters or dice inside. Just shake over a clean glass table and scrape it all together. Wrap up tight and put under a table leg for a day or two. Would this work?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 29, 2008)

Im not sure man... Do you yahoo msgr? if so I can send ya vid on making hash.. need a silkscreen though. butthats not hard to find.. Im using the bubble bags myself also, makes the BEST hash imo... if ya want the vid pm me.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 29, 2008)

If you can spare the $140, you won't be sorry.
Bubble Bags


The hash is killer.
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/66976-tets-1-gal-bb-tricks.html

Do it, do it ,do it.

Bite the bullet, break with the $140, I know you don't like cheap sh!t, me neither. 

Clubs charge $30 a gram for full melt, $20 gram mixed grades.

Bubble Bags give discounts to MM patients 

$30X5gr.= $150

You'll get a least 10gr with all that.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 29, 2008)

Im with tetra there mared! But there are cheaper ways if cant afford it for this grow. Tetra I was looking on the same site at a larger setup Bubble Bags Will I have more than I need here, or should I be thinking of something I can grow into? Whats your opinion?


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm thinking, I should have gotten the 5er set, grow into, yep.

I'm going to order a 5gal 220mic work bag, then see if I can get away with using the 1 gal bags for straining once the swag is gone, thats what takes up all the room anyway.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 29, 2008)

hey mared just wondering how long you veged for and what you recomend i vef for


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 29, 2008)

I veged for like a month or two.. really I let the plant size decide for me.. How big do ya want them to get/


----------



## pigpen (Jun 29, 2008)

your size would be fine Im in no rush but at the same time but ancious to get some bud


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 29, 2008)

Most of the size is going to depend on your strain genetics. If we were all growing the same strain (which I think is an awesome idea by the way) I could tell you exactly how long to veg for what final height you want. My plants were 38 days from seed when I switched to 12/12. They have exactly doubled in height since then. So figure your maximum height and flower when they are half that size. But have a bit of a cushion because some plants stretch even more early in flower.


----------



## trustduran2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Mared, my one white widow is too tall... it is covered in scattered buds... she thinks shes a supermodel... 

I am gonna make hash too... with a silk screen and a press, I am scared to blow myself up the other way... although my ex is a chemist. maybe....

i am up for a group experimental grow at least a few plants... lets decide on a strain...


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 30, 2008)

WHAT'S UP hey i hope you dont mind me poping up but i had a quest.. is that a cross of a white widow and first lady.. look's dank keep it up good luck peace bro
da plantDOC


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 30, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> WHAT'S UP hey i hope you dont mind me poping up but i had a quest.. is that a cross of a white widow and first lady.. look's dank keep it up good luck peace bro
> da plantDOC


I'm not really sure what the story is with this strain. Check post #374 in this thread. That is everything I know about it which amounts to pretty much nothing. At the beginning I was just making newb decisions and picked seeds at random and just happened to get lucky with some nice shit. But now that you say it, it does look a lot like some widow buds that I've seen and it's quick to flower so I see where the first lady could come in. And feel free to pop in anytime. I love comments/suggestions.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 30, 2008)

trustduran2 said:


> Mared, my one white widow is too tall... it is covered in scattered buds... she thinks shes a supermodel...
> 
> I am gonna make hash too... with a silk screen and a press, I am scared to blow myself up the other way... although my ex is a chemist. maybe....
> 
> i am up for a group experimental grow at least a few plants... lets decide on a strain...


Dude, I was watching How-To-Make-Hash videos on YouTube for like and hour yesterday. You seen the one where the guy uses a coffee grinder, one of those little pulse choppers? Just chops up the trim and brushes the crystals out of the top. I already have one of those and I won't be able to afford the bubble bags until next time. I suggest you watch those videos too, trust. Even if you aren't going to use those exact methods you can learn a lot from seeing someone work with it.


----------



## bkstylz (Jun 30, 2008)

Shit looks ill yo.....did you use a flower hardener at all??


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 30, 2008)

bkstylz said:


> Shit looks ill yo.....did you use a flower hardener at all??


Ummm, not really sure what you mean by flower hardener. In any case, I've only used Overdrive in addition to the Monkey Juice. Plus Calmag for most of the grow. That's it. So what is this flower hardener?


----------



## bkstylz (Jun 30, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> Ummm, not really sure what you mean by flower hardener. In any case, I've only used Overdrive in addition to the Monkey Juice. Plus Calmag for most of the grow. That's it. So what is this flower hardener?


Gravity Flower Hardener

it helps give you nice tight buds....

supposed to use it about 3 weeks before harvest....

I think I am going to give this Monkey Juice a shote with the few I will be growing in coco for this next round. After seeing your grow (not to mention I already have the nutes) I might as well give it a shot.

doubled in size during flowering huh??


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah, I'm definitely going to get into other additives in the future. I guess I wanted to keep this first grow as simple as possible to kinda see what the plants will do on their own. You really should use the Juice. Apparently it goes bad after 6 months. I would use it again if it wasn't already called back from the stores because of the shelf life. And by double in size I meant double in height, they stretched for the sky in the first two weeks!!


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 30, 2008)

Some clone pics. One had to be eliminated because it was growing out of the sides instead of the top and the top started to mold. I split it open and it was nasty inside. Another reason not to clone flowering plants. I'm almost happy about it because my little closet setup is designed for 6 two gallon pots, not 7. Clone in first pic is still frosty from it's flowering days. Second pic is a stowaway.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 30, 2008)

ok this is where I get jelous!!!! I wish I could have some clones or even seedlings going now with harvest around the corner... Well my next grow (the church) will be a couple of weeks behind ya this time.


----------



## bkstylz (Jun 30, 2008)

Man Dr. Juwan....I am impressed!!! I am about ten days behind you on flowering.

I currently have 2 fem trainwrecks and 2 fem white widows that just popped up, a few days ago, out of some rapid rooter starter plugs.

I am about to germinate some seeds of Da Purps and William Wonder tonight as they will be about a week to two weeks behind in the veg cycle.

When my buddy comes over this weekend, I will use his camera to take some shots.....I have a couple of really nice widow plants flowering along with a couple of early indicas


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 30, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> ok this is where I get jelous!!!! I wish I could have some clones or even seedlings going now with harvest around the corner... Well my next grow (the church) will be a couple of weeks behind ya this time.


Cloning is really easy. As long as you're prepared for your clones to look like doo doo for a couple days, there's nothing to worry about. The hardest part is getting a separate clone/veg space. That's why I asked you about that a/c in your thread. I want to put in on a shelf that's above the clones there. I don't want to cut holes in the wall or door but right now I can't shut them in there for too long because temps skyrocket.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 30, 2008)

bkstylz said:


> Man Dr. Juwan....I am impressed!!! I am about ten days behind you on flowering.
> 
> I currently have 2 fem trainwrecks and 2 fem white widows that just popped up, a few days ago, out of some rapid rooter starter plugs.
> 
> ...


Yeah bk, we want some pics. I love my "float and grow" with the starter plugs. Takes the guesswork out of the first few days of the grow.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 1, 2008)

I USE the hole line of advanced nute's.. well not the mother earth tea's they tend to go too far out of the ppm rang!!! so ya the A.N. line has bean very good.. ya thare a little pricey.. but your not getting crap... they do have 5. doc' with all plant scients dagreace..... ya they look like they mite have some W.W in then.. well most super strains are made up of N.L. and skunk #1 and 11#...
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 1, 2008)

Mared, heres something I stumbled across, Jock and Bubblelious, its a micro grow.
I'm going to order Bubblelious.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 1, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Mared, heres something I stumbled across, Jock and Bubblelious, its a micro grow.
> I'm going to order Bubblelious.


did ya mean to have a link in there somwhere?


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 1, 2008)

Man, that was a goood bowl, heres the link.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/81622-new-grow-jock-horror-bubbleicious.html

I ordered them, Bubblelious.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 1, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Man, that was a goood bowl, heres the link.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/81622-new-grow-jock-horror-bubbleicious.html
> 
> I ordered them, Bubblelious.


Awesome!! Now we just have to try to start growing them at the same time. Hey, some of my clones seem to be turning out just cotyledons. More than one node where the leaves are just one segment. Does this mean I need more light?


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 1, 2008)

Already got e-mail confirm(status "paid"). service looks good.
Float and grow


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 1, 2008)

Float and grow. That's what they call it on the HTG website. I don't know the proper name.


----------



## bkstylz (Jul 1, 2008)

hey guys maybe you can help...I have a seedling growing right now that has some weird growth...basically, it was in the dark for a couple of days in a plug (before popping) and when I checked it a couple of days later, it was as long as it is in the pic but the petals were yellow....now the petals are nice and green....

question is, do you think this can be saved or not??

it is a fem seed that I bought so I am hoping it can be saved...


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 1, 2008)

bkstylz said:


> hey guys maybe you can help...I have a seedling growing right now that has some weird growth...basically, it was in the dark for a couple of days in a plug (before popping) and when I checked it a couple of days later, it was as long as it is in the pic but the petals were yellow....now the petals are nice and green....
> 
> question is, do you think this can be saved or not??
> 
> it is a fem seed that I bought so I am hoping it can be saved...


I don't know man. That is super stretched. I'm sure it can be saved but maybe someone more experienced can tell you whether it's really worth the effort.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 1, 2008)

Okay, here we are at flower day 42. I've been scaling the nutes back according to the feeding schedule that Tetra posted a while back. But I have had almost no leaves go yellow. Besides the monster cola on the untopped plant in pic #6, everywhere else seems to have at least 50% brown hairs. Anyone see a reason not to start flushing at this point?


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 1, 2008)

as usal man they are looking fn great!!! do you have a scope? from what I have read and gathered here I think the time to flush is when the trichs start to get a amber hue to them.. But as you know there are those here who know better than you and I do..


----------



## bkstylz (Jul 1, 2008)

nice plants yo??

most plants need 60 days of flowering though.....do you have a magnifying glass to check the trichomes??

from what i've been told repeatedly, you want to start feeding your plants just water towards the last 7-10 days before harvesting and give them a little extra water in the process....

That is what I am going to day anway...


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, I might be a little early is why I posted that. I won't need to water until tomorrow anyway. I don't have a scope but just looking at the frosted leaves they seem to be getting a golden hue. This would be the start of week 7 and in the feeding schedule that has served me very well the whole time, it suggests Final phase and nothing else. I couldn't get the Final Phase in time and all my leaves are still super green so I want a good 10 day flush to get all the nutes out. Maybe a bit longer still at low dose.


----------



## bkstylz (Jul 1, 2008)

how much do you think you are going to yield??

I thought the final flush products allow you to feed up to 3 days before harvesting??

or is Final Phase something different?


----------



## trustduran2 (Jul 1, 2008)

mared, i am broke... i have nothing to smoke... this sucks i have all of these buds growin and i can't smoke. i am tempted to eat a damn plant... but i won't ....


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 1, 2008)

A little something like Beastie Bloomz 1/2 str. is good,toward the end, before the flush, the coco seems to hold N. well,it will help yellow those fans, N. needs P. to be utilized.
Want proof ??


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 1, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> A little something like Beastie Bloomz 1/2 str. is good,toward the end, before the flush, the coco seems to hold N. well,it will help yellow those fans, N. needs P. to be utilized.
> Want proof ??


Should I give them nothing but Overdrive? It's 1-5-4.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 1, 2008)

trustduran2 said:


> mared, i am broke... i have nothing to smoke... this sucks i have all of these buds growin and i can't smoke. i am tempted to eat a damn plant... but i won't ....


Sucks man. I overpaid for what I'm smoking if it makes you feel better.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 1, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> Should I give them nothing but Overdrive? It's 1-5-4.


I finished mine a while ago, look at the micros, with beastie I just need to add some Epsom for S., sensi cal for Ca.

Give me a copy of your Scrip, and let me see your I.D., I'll hook you up.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 1, 2008)

Heres were I learned that tune.
Foothill Hydroponics - Hydroponic / organic indoor gardening systems & supplies.

Click the 'Phosphorus's role in plant growth' brochure,trip out.
I love chemistry and Ph. science, quantum shit too.


----------



## Azadeh (Jul 2, 2008)

Simply beautiful 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/72913-first-grow-four-plants.html


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 2, 2008)

SOME NICE PORN, I SEE U HAVE A COUPLE PLANTS GOING...LOL!!! NICE AND CLEAN.

SO WAS THIS ONE BAD, AND THATS WHY SHE WAS TIED UP...!!!
DEFF. A MONSTER IN THE CLOSET..!!! DB.~TLB!


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 2, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> SOME NICE PORN, I SEE U HAVE A COUPLE PLANTS GOING...LOL!!! NICE AND CLEAN.
> 
> SO WAS THIS ONE BAD, AND THATS WHY SHE WAS TIED UP...!!!
> DEFF. A MONSTER IN THE CLOSET..!!! DB.~TLB!


My girls dig bondage.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 2, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Give me a copy of your Scrip, and let me see your I.D., I'll hook you up.


I'm computer challenged. What exactly does this mean and how do I do it?


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 2, 2008)

Look, Coco vs hydrotron F&D

They're both out of the same pony pak.

Where was the return address, for Nirvana ??



Show me one of these, I'll give you the sack.

Forgot the backside


----------



## pigpen (Jul 2, 2008)

question? How much rep must you spread to other people before you can do it again?


----------



## pigpen (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok guys Im thinking about stealing Mareds idea.... I was orignally when it was time going to go from my drip system to a ebb and flow wiith them in hydroton and the rockwool cubes they are in now. I was thinking can I instead of doing ebb and flow posibly just transfer them into 3gal bags of coco? Just put the rockwool cubes st8t into bags of coco for flowering. and instead of having a automatic cycle I would just water by hand every day when needed. Sound like a good or bad idea? possible?


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 3, 2008)

pigpen said:


> Ok guys Im thinking about stealing Mareds idea.... I was orignally when it was time going to go from my drip system to a ebb and flow wiith them in hydroton and the rockwool cubes they are in now. I was thinking can I instead of doing ebb and flow posibly just transfer them into 3gal bags of coco? Just put the rockwool cubes st8t into bags of coco for flowering. and instead of having a automatic cycle I would just water by hand every day when needed. Sound like a good or bad idea? possible?


You already know what I think. Go for it! Hand watering can be a bit of a pain but I think you really learn a lot. And if you set up a simple drainage system then it's really not much work. Plus with 3 gallon bags you'll only need to water every three days. Growing in coco is super easy. Wait until the pots are light, then flood the shit out of them making sure plenty of water drains out. Repeat. That's it.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 3, 2008)

Coco is great, do it. Look at the cuc's, the coco plant is bigger, don't forget coco IS hydro, 3gal bag 6+foot plant, that would be pretty hard to do with soil.

Mared, if you ever go straight hydro, I think F&D is the style you would like, similar air-water exchange to dumping a large volume through the top, but it comes from the bottom instead.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 3, 2008)

Kick Mared some
REP
​


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 3, 2008)

pigpen said:


> question? How much rep must you spread to other people before you can do it again?


Its like 15.
Look at my forum profile, thats why I kick out so much REP.You can see who's tight w/da REP from the forum profile page.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 3, 2008)

Status 'order assembled' said they ship Fri. no 4th in Holland.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 3, 2008)

Got another e-mail 'shipped to depot'


----------



## pigpen (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok so just to clear things up it is posible to go from rockwool cubes to 2-3 gal bags of coco. Can I just place the cube in there? Also what would be better 2 or 3 gal. Sorry for all the questions but i know nothing about coco. Do the bags have wholes to drain out of? What kind of drainage system can i set up? Do I need a tray?


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 3, 2008)

I use 1gal, 2gal will give you a big plant, 3gal a monster. I'd go 2gal, grab some 3gal too, shits cheap like 25 cents a bag. just toss the block in the coco.

Yes holes.

you'll want a tray that fits tight, so you don't loss any space, 2X4 I guess, hope its not too wide. your closets 2X8X8 right. Maybe wait on the tray they're $$ you don't want the wrong one, go home get exact measurements,check out wal-mart and what-not first.


----------



## pigpen (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks man I appreciate it I would give u more rep if the dam thing would let me


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 4, 2008)

pigpen, when I said simple drainage system I meant SIMPLE. I have plastic trays that cost $2 at any gardening/hydro store. Just set them on top of milk crates or something so the edge of the tray hangs off. Poke holes in the hanging edge and slide a bucket under the holes when you water. Look at post 333 in this thread which show my drainage setup.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 4, 2008)

So I was tired of raising 8 lights every time I wanted to water in the veg closet. I cut out holes in some plywood and now only four strings need to be adjusted to move all eight lights up and down. I added a fan which brought temps from low 80s to low 70s. I'm hoping this stops the weirdo growth I've been having - leaves with single sections that grow all twisted. I also snapped some flower day 45 pics in the other room. Happy 4th of July everybody!!!!


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 4, 2008)

What's that you say? It bugs you that the middle reflectors don't really fit in my plywood setup? Me too. I think I found a perfect solution. Looks like I'll be doing quite a bit of aluminum trimming on those other reflectors over the weekend.


----------



## pigpen (Jul 4, 2008)

ok so you just use over laping propagaintion trays tilted down easy enough


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 4, 2008)

Having them tilted might be a little problematic. They'll still drain if you keep them on a level surface. Just work with your space. Figure out how tall you want your plants and use the remaining height to get the plants/trays off the ground. Find a container big enough to handle your runoff but will still fit underneath the edge of your trays. You may or may not need to overhang some trays. It's helpful to get the runoff to all come out in one spot but then the trays aren't at the same height.


----------



## pigpen (Jul 4, 2008)

Yea Im thinking that maby the reason I dont have the growth I want Is because they are trapped in 4x4 rockwool cubes with no room after that as u can c the RW cube sits in a 4 inch pot


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 4, 2008)

I know next to nothing about rockwool but you'll be happy with coco. Just remember before you put the plant in, fill the bags with the coco and pour a couple gallons of plain water through each bag. I've found that even with the coco that says "pre-rinsed" when you pour water through it the first time the runoff is dark brown and nasty looking. My plants still grew fine when I didn't rinse the first time but I would do it just to be sure.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice cuts, looks square. Nice [email protected] job, nobody's going to do the work but you.
Plants are awesome.
I have a piece of ply in my canncopia closet, it looks just like yours, weird.

PP, you can grow a four foot plant in that little block, RW slabs are the traditional media to place under the blocks, I'll give you some shots in your journal.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 4, 2008)

Mared, won't be long now, step 7 of 7, status 'shipped to final destination' ,what do think 7-10 days ?? west coast.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 4, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Mared, won't be long now, step 7 of 7, status 'shipped to final destination' ,what do think 7-10 days ?? west coast.


You went with the Dr right? Both of my orders were less than 10 days from order - I think 2 days from final shipped status, but I'm east coast and they're coming from UK. So you're shipping might be a couple more days.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 4, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Nice cuts, looks square. Nice [email protected] job, nobody's going to do the work but you.
> Plants are awesome.
> I have a piece of ply in my canncopia closet, it looks just like yours, weird.


Thanks. I was a bit conservative on my tolerances, could have had smaller gaps on the side but I'm happy with it. It sags ever so slightly in the middle so I need to reinforce. I plan to trim all excess aluminum from the domes and put mylar on the bottom face of the plywood.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 4, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> You went with the Dr right? Both of my orders were less than 10 days from order - I think 2 days from final shipped status, but I'm east coast and they're coming from UK. So you're shipping might be a couple more days.


Opps, Nirvana ,oh well, it will do.

The gap is good for airflow,bro


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice Fireworks there ?? in about 35min for us.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 4, 2008)

I tried walking down to the big show in our county just down the street. But my dogs started flipping out with all the small fireworks everyone was poppin off. So all my friends are still there but my dogs are barking and pacing around my apartment like maniacs. Looks like most of it is over now though.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 4, 2008)

You're with your true friends, HeHe, sad but true.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 5, 2008)

So I'm just going to keep posting pics and hopefully someone eventually says, "FLUSH!!!" This is flower day 46.

Also remind me to never again clone flowering plants. Look how some grow normal and some are all twisty-like.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 5, 2008)

Man your buds look in incredible!!! So dusted!! As far as when to flush I would get a cheap lil scope from radio shack so you can check your trichs. lord knows you have a ton, so it shouldn't be hard to see with the scope!! I don't know to much about cloning so i am along for the ride with ya on that one..


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 7, 2008)

Man Looking Good, Can U Turn Down The Lights And Let The Flash Do The Work... Yur Sht.'s Got Some Bling Hanging There. Nice Db.~tlb! 

And Agreed!~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Rep This Man Ppl.  Thats Some Nice Porn He's Sharing.!!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 7, 2008)

Whats up, [email protected] piece of sh!t computer died, had to take it to best buy $200, retrieve pics, wipe drive, reload windows, anyway.

I'd cut down to light feed, 1/4 to 1/2, their need for nutes slows down, as they get ready to 'pull into the station'


----------



## pigpen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats where you were THC we missed ya bud Pics are looking good mared keep it up. I would think about flushing in 5-10 days but I have never actually harvested so what do i know =)


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 7, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I'd cut down to light feed, 1/4 to 1/2, their need for nutes slows down, as they get ready to 'pull into the station'


Oh, I've been cutting it down bit by bit over the last week. That feeding schedule link you posted is a curve so I figured I would try to keep my changes smooth. I've gone down by about 1mL/gal each feeding so I'm at about half strength now. Should I keep it level for a bit or continue slowly dropping it down? I have definite yellowing on the leaves, hopefully you can see in the pics.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 7, 2008)

I'll do a full update tomorrow when I do a feeding. My internship actually started today. The hours are already kicking my ass. 8-5 plus an hour commute each way NEED SLEEP.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 7, 2008)

They Will Yellow At The End .... Have U Done A Trich Check??? Clear, Clowdy, Amber!!! ??? When Flushing Just Cut The Nutes Out, Just Water... If Yur Strain Is The 8-10 Wk Harv. Type Then The Last 12-14 Days Start Yur Flush...run Yur Nutes Till This Point.!!! Db.~tlb!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 7, 2008)

U Take Care And We Will Watch The Grow Just Feed Us The Pics, And Play Robot!!! Lol


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 7, 2008)

This that leaf stem turning red ??

N. is the one that keeps it from burning.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 8, 2008)

Double internship, right ??

At home and the office.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 8, 2008)

Alright, here's bud porn for flower day 49. I tried to cover the HPS with a book to minimize the yellow light in the pics. And yes, Tetra, that leaf stem in my last post is red but they have been like that the whole time. Even when I burned them slightly a couple weeks ago, the stems on some leaves remained purple. More so on the runt, untopped plant than the other. I know this is phosphorous deficiency but it looks like this strain stays purplish no matter what you do. I've also tried turning the a/c down during the day so the plants aren't as cold during their dark time. That had no effect.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 8, 2008)

So I get the feeling I was a bit premature on my ramp down on nutes. I'm getting ready to do my feeding in 20 min so I can go to sleep. I'm going back up to 3/4 strength for this one unless I hear any objections before then.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 8, 2008)

You got it, stay on auto-pilot.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 9, 2008)

Can A Trich Check Be Done The Hairs Look Great. Nutes, If She Is Running U For 60 Then It May Be Time. But! The Hairs Have All Changed And Look Killer So Realy A Quick Trich Check And She May Need To Be Flushed Now! Jmt's Rec. Is 12 Days Of Flush B4 Harv. Db.~tlb!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 9, 2008)

Man your buds are looking fn great!! I think yours look more dusted than mine!! I think I am one or two days behind you...I still dont see how you have only one rep block!!!! but at least you have two of the best teachers (IMO) looking after ya here!!! Id rep ya again but it wont let me! Peace! HHM~~~TLB


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 9, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Man your buds are looking fn great!! I think yours look more dusted than mine!! I think I am one or two days behind you...I still dont see how you have only one rep block!!!! but at least you have two of the best teachers (IMO) looking after ya here!!! Id rep ya again but it wont let me! Peace! HHM~~~TLB


Thanks man. I don't really stress the rep. I'm here to learn for the most part. And indeed, I don't think I could ask for better teachers. Thanks to all and to all a good night.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 9, 2008)

I feel ya on the rep... Ill take my rep in smoke than you very much!!!!


----------



## Azadeh (Jul 11, 2008)

hey Mared,
when are you going to flush? I bought some kind of flushing medium that will make the flushing better. And I bought some canna PK 14 that worked really well. You should try it next time, you give it to the plants one week during flowering, and I swear the buds grew twice as fat in just three days.
Those buds look sooooo tasty 



https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/72913-first-grow-four-plants.html


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 11, 2008)

So I finally picked up that magnifier at Radioshack. Turns out that after fooling around with my camera for half an hour I can get a better view from the pics. Still, I'm not very experienced with what I'm looking at. What does everybody think about my trichs? I don't see any amber ones. I do see that my buds are fattening up, especially my big cola on the untopped plant.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 11, 2008)

I stand corrected. The magnifier offers a really nice closeup if proper patience and steadiness is practiced. I see a sparse number of trichs beginning to go amber at the base with the color climbing towards the orbs at the tips. I would say about 30% remain clear with the rest being cloudy.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok so wtf kinda setting you find on your camera, cause I want to find it on my mine!!!!! Those pics are fucking great!!!! I wanna be able to my camera to pic up the trichs so well!!!!!! And yea looks like you still got a lil while.. I know some folks say they like to harvest when they have milky, but I want that potency that the amber is supposed to bring!! Looks great man!!!


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 11, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Ok so wtf kinda setting you find on your camera, cause I want to find it on my mine!!!!! Those pics are fucking great!!!! I wanna be able to my camera to pic up the trichs so well!!!!!! And yea looks like you still got a lil while.. I know some folks say they like to harvest when they have milky, but I want that potency that the amber is supposed to bring!! Looks great man!!!


I set the camera to portrait mode which is a little flower symbol for my camera. Then I zoomed all the way in and minimized the exposure time to reduce the loss of focus from the shakiness of my hands. Wish I had figured it out a while ago but it took some trial and error. 

I'm going to harvest when I get 50/50. I like being super couch stoned and all but I smoke 24/7 and need to be able to function after I, say, smoke on the way to work. Yes, that's right. I burn fatties on the way to my internship. No one's the wiser. Axe body spray and Visine are my best friends


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 11, 2008)

I hear ya! I smoke all day brotha!!! Actually just had a thought of harvesting one plant earlier than the rest for some work bud....


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah man, I may even harvest at slightly different times and keep the buds separate to actually see for myself the difference in the effect. My last job was so shitty I would call in sick if I didn't have any bud to smoke during lunch, lol. Customer service jobs suck. I'll never go back to retail, god willing.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 11, 2008)

I hear ya there!! I tended bar and managed restraunts for years in new orleans, would have killed if I wasn't high the whole time..


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 11, 2008)

are you going to use any kind of flush products when you flush or just water?


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 11, 2008)

I think just plain water. I've been wanting to keep this grow as basic as possible since the beginning. I've only used three things the whole time. Monkey Juice, Overdrive, and Calmag. This grow will be my baseline or control. And then next time I can experiment with things like flushing agents to see the difference.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 11, 2008)

I was thinking of using a final flush, but bfq made a lot of sense to me and Im gonna go with water... Ive used general hydroponic bloom, flora, and micro..


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 11, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> I was thinking of using a final flush, but bfq made a lot of sense to me and Im gonna go with water... Ive used general hydroponic bloom, flora, and micro..



Yeah, I just stopped by your thread and realized bfq said almost exactly the same thing I did, at least about the baseline concept. I have seen several people report good results with Final Phase but it was unclear whether they were actually comparing flushed to non-flushed plants or it just their _perception_ that it helped their buds.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 11, 2008)

Im gonna do just like bfq and you said and judge it by this harvest with just water... If i dont taste any problems Ill not think of it again...


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 13, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> So I finally picked up that magnifier at Radioshack. Turns out that after fooling around with my camera for half an hour I can get a better view from the pics. Still, I'm not very experienced with what I'm looking at. What does everybody think about my trichs? I don't see any amber ones. I do see that my buds are fattening up, especially my big cola on the untopped plant.


I saw'em, nice carpet.

This is considered a white strain right ?? 

I grew White Rino a few years ago, tric's would not turn amber for sh!t,good bud though.

I'd say you want more milky than amber, in a white strain, I'd go a few more days with nutes, little heavy on the P-K, that helps resin production.

I always look at your journal, even if I don't comment, if I see something I'll tell.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 13, 2008)

Wait, are there any white pistils ??

I don't see any, no white pistils, you might want to start flushing.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 13, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I saw'em, nice carpet.
> 
> This is considered a white strain right ??
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for that. I'm getting a little newb anxiety towards the end. I might be leaving town Aug 9 which leaves plenty of time for harvest but I wanted to have some dried by then so I could try it before I go. But I will keep nuting for a few more days and will also keep the trich shots coming. I really like taking those trich closeups. They can be quite beautiful. And I certainly don't want to make you feel obligated to comment every day. Your help and guidance has been _*THE *_most important factor in my success.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 13, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Wait, are there any white pistils ??
> 
> I don't see any, no white pistils, you might want to start flushing.


I'm sort of confused about how to describe my pistils. At the very tippy tops of the plants all pistils are brown. But less than an inch from the tops some white hairs are still mixed in. Then as you go further towards the bottom, the hairs are more and more white until they are still 100% white at the very bottom.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 13, 2008)

Here's some info.

What'cha think, boss.

It takes a few consecutive grows with the same strain to work all the bugs out.

Over 18 months with SG, it kinda boring, hard to get rid of a fast heavy producer though.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 13, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> I'm sort of confused about how to describe my pistils. At the very tippy tops of the plants all pistils are brown. But less than an inch from the tops some white hairs are still mixed in. Then as you go further towards the bottom, the hairs are more and more white until they are still 100% white at the very bottom.


A few days of nutes then, reevaluate then, the bottom buds never get a ripe as the top.

So do you like topping or not, I like one big one better than two smaller ones.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 13, 2008)

Mared, it seems to me, if you have the info in front of you, you make good choice's, do what you feel is right, use the force, I bet it works out.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 13, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> A few days of nutes then, reevaluate then, the bottom buds never get a ripe as the top.
> 
> So do you like topping or not, I like one big one better than two smaller ones.


Yeah, no more topping for me. The buds on the bottom 1/3 of the topped plant are shit. They still look like week 3. The buds on the untopped plant are actually plumping up and starting to brown in the pistils a lot more than the other. I don't even know if the bottom buds on the topped plant are smokable but the natural plant has dank nuggets all the way down to the coco.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 13, 2008)

save the bottom buds for the moochers,LOL, I put'em in the bubblebags.

You might want to try bottoming some, on your next grow.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 13, 2008)

I was considering lollipopping but look at my bottom buds on the untopped plant - some are pretty juicy. You will be able to distinguish the bottom buds on the topped plant from the untopped's bottom buds pretty easily. However, I should note that the topped plant has far better trich development on the upper buds than the other. I think this is mostly due to it being a weakling plant with no tolerance to nutes rather than it having fatter bottom buds. Maybe not


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 13, 2008)

Thats the nute/acid hog right.

I want that bud in the third pic, give it to Spidey.

#4 pic is a nice berry bud.

The other plants lower buds look like spiders.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 13, 2008)

dam there looking so gorgeous u done a amazin job ... u can totaly notice the difference with the topped and untopped .... do u recomend toppin plants ?


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 13, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Thats the nute/acid hog right.
> 
> I want that bud in the third pic, give it to Spidey.
> 
> ...


LOL @ the spiders. That's right on. The fatter buds in those pics actually come from the weakling. The nute/acid hog is the topped plant and has WAY more trichs up top but is weak at the bottom. 

That berry bud is closest to the door and right near the ground. I have to constantly pick dog hairs off of it. There's no way to keep the dog hair out short of having one of those cleanrooms in between my living space and grow room.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 13, 2008)

look at this.
Stature varies widely.
White Lady Seeds from Sativa Seedbank - Marijuana Seeds Review


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 13, 2008)

snoopdog621 said:


> dam there looking so gorgeous u done a amazin job ... u can totaly notice the difference with the topped and untopped .... do u recomend toppin plants ?


Thanks. I wish I had more plants or at least that these two were clones. I'm not sure whether the differences I see are genetics or a result of the topping. The two plants had completely different needs for nutes, acid, etc, so there were more differences than just topping. But given that the untopped plant was the weakling and has a lot more bud mass at the bottom I would not recommend topping unless you want to experiment. Many people state a reason for topping is to make shorter, bushier plants. But my topped plant is 5 inches taller than the other one!


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 13, 2008)

What day are you on ??
Says 55 to 60 for WL. almost there.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 13, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> look at this.
> Stature varies widely.
> White Lady Seeds from Sativa Seedbank - Marijuana Seeds Review


I had actually seen that before when I was trying to find out something/anything about this strain. I didn't want to believe the guy because of the unpleasant odor remark but I feel like I have to believe him now. I get a whiff of it every now and then. But still mostly the melon and pine aromas. He sure seemed to have a tough time with veg. I'm interested to compare my yields to his. 1.5 oz each from 35" plants. Hmmmm.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 13, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> What day are you on ??
> Says 55 to 60 for WL. almost there.


Whoa. Sunday is day 54!!! I began May 20.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 13, 2008)

Maybe you should see about yellowing them up, you might have lost a few days, due to the nute burn at the beginning, but your close.

I used to loss a week all the time when I first started.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 13, 2008)

I think it's time. I find that microscope deal frustrating to keep in focus but I could swear I see I some amber on some of the trichs.

Here's some pics of my clones. It's been a while. One grows normally, four are super bushy, and one is stunted. I've been having real trouble keeping them out of the lights. Lots of burns you can see.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 13, 2008)

More info you ya.

Strip the bottom of one of those things, make clones out of the cuttings, root and go 12/12, for kicks.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 13, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> More info you ya.
> 
> Strip the bottom of one of those things, make clones out of the cuttings, root and go 12/12, for kicks.


See the one at front left. That's my Paris Hilton clone. It's so gangly and stretched out. I can't imagine what it will look like after the early flower reach for the sky this strain does. I'm thinking of cutting up the whole plant. I could get at least ten nice clones off it and use those one-gallon bags I have. Root then veg for just a week. Have you seen fdd's thread. https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/71026-next-line.html 5 days of veg. Me likey the results.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jul 13, 2008)

i thought toppin would help your plants bush out more ..but from your pics it proves that theory wrong .. how much yield do u reckon u will get .... and how much light are u usein


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 14, 2008)

The stork brought a little something today.

I scuffed'em and threw them in R.O. without even thinking, IDK if your ready to germ. but mine are in the drink, can't stop'em now.

Just the thing, had a [email protected] up afternoon, all mad, sulking, check the mailbox, things turned around real quick

I guess people are trustworthy in Europe, the envelope can be opened and resealed, LOL, easy pick'ins at customs, this one flew under the radar,obviously.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 14, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> The stork brought a little something today.
> 
> I scuffed'em and threw them in R.O. without even thinking, IDK if your ready to germ. but mine are in the drink, can't stop'em now.
> 
> ...


I'm not ready quite yet. I want to harvest my big girls before I put the clones in the flower room because I want to setup a drainage system and it will take up some space. I just gave the flowering girls their first plain water flush today so not more than two weeks and I'll be ready. Levi kind of got me paranoid about the smell though. He said that Bubblicious is super stanky.

Freebie wallet? I'm jealous.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm up way past my bedtime stressing over my decision to start flushing today. Here's the state of things as I could best capture them in picture form.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 14, 2008)

Flush one then, silly.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 17, 2008)

What's up, sleepy.

Update tonight ??


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 19, 2008)

Dreadfully sorry about my absence. My buds change so slowly it's hard for me to even notice. It might be easier for you guys since you haven't seen them in a few days. This would be day 4 of flush and the leaves are yellowing pretty quickly. The first pic is of the leaves I cut off last night which was all the totally yellow ones at that point. You can see in my wide shots from today that a bunch more have yellowed in that 24 hour period. So I'm probably going to harvest next weekend since I don't have much time during the week. After seeing Hothouse's latest update, my buds seem to be taking their sweet time. Hopefully things will pick up.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 19, 2008)

The clones seem to be doing well. They like it cool.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 19, 2008)

looks [email protected]ng great Mared, sweet buds, nice pics.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 19, 2008)

man your buds look great to me!!!!!!! The difference you see may be wattage also.. dont really know but I suspect it may have something to do with it. strain also. I have two 600 watters kicking for the 3 plants..


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys. That's right, I keep forgetting HHM has triple my wattage. 

A non-grow related note: Parts of my car were found in a chop shop in a bordering state. The detectives working the case were a lot cooler than the jerkoff I had to deal with at the beginning. I showed up and they had nine cars they had confiscated. I was in a suit because I came straight from work so I think they took me more seriously. They handed me a flashlight and said go through all these cars and show us what is yours. They left me completely alone with these cars. When they came back I was honest and said there was only two parts of mine there. They said very suggestively, "I think you should look again. It would be a shame for you to drive all this way and only find two parts." So I "took another look" and drove away with a trunkload of parts that aren't even mine. And I learned an important lesson. Always change into a suit when you know you have to talk to cops.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 19, 2008)

Its not your car, but that's REALLY COOL, did you get the turbo ??


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 19, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Its not your car, but that's REALLY COOL, did you get the turbo ??


Not my turbo but a turbo. And two intercoolers, a turbo timer, some wastegates and blow-off valves. A bunch of other shit. Pretty much anything that I could take off with a 10 mm wrench. Which on a Honda is a lot Plus these cars were half taken apart anyway. Only things that were mine were my ECU and upper strut tower brace


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 19, 2008)

I had Honda bikes, all my cars/trucks are Toyota, 10,12,14,17mm that's almost all you need.

Kind of a bittersweet situation, what are going to slap that turbo on ??
I want to put one on my Echo.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 19, 2008)

i use vortek supercharger.. i love them..and ya...
keep up the good work and ya a sute help's with pig's for some fucked up reason...
am glad i do not have to deal with them fucker's...
da plantDOC


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 19, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Kind of a bittersweet situation, what are going to slap that turbo on ??


All this shit is going on craigslist and I'm using the money for a 600 watter to add to my 400. Turbo cars are great fun but not quite the same return on my investment as this new hobby. Hard to burn so much money on my toys anymore. 



TetraHyC said:


> I want to put one on my Echo.


lol. Try to swap a Camry V6 engine in there. That thing would eat mustangs for breakfast. hahaha.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 19, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> i use vortek supercharger.. i love them..and ya...
> keep up the good work and ya a sute help's with pig's for some fucked up reason...
> am glad i do not have to deal with them fucker's...
> da plantDOC



Vortec is the shit. Unfortunately, us front-wheel drive guys just spin our wheels with all that torque so low in the RPM band. That's why all these Honda have turbo's. The lag gives us time to hook the tires.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 21, 2008)

Another triple leaf,Mared.

Maybe I should stuff this in my Echo.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 22, 2008)

Yur trich's pic's are crazy, please do tell.... How they were taken. Db.~tlb!


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 22, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Yur trich's pic's are crazy, please do tell.... How they were taken. Db.~tlb!


I have a Fujifilm Finepix E550 6.3 megapixel camera. I zoom in all the way (4x), set the mode to "Manual," reduce the exposure time as low as it goes, and turn on the flash. With the lens about 6 inches from the trichs, I can get pretty clear shots. You know how you can put your own picture on a CapitalOne card now? Think they'll let me get a trich card? lol

Update coming at 7pm after lights on.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 22, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Maybe I should stuff this in my Echo.


Hope you like half of it riding in the front seat next to you. Coffee warmer. hahaha


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 22, 2008)

Flower day 63.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 22, 2008)

Clones still looking good. I gotta get them into flower soon. They're getting too big. Looks like I got a lot to do this weekend.


----------



## BlueCheesey (Jul 22, 2008)

*man i envy you, those look beautiful... hopefully mine look that good... check my journal in sig if you want*


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 22, 2008)

2, 4 and 9 my favs, so many trics on 9 it looks moldy.

Clean up the bottom of those clones, make some more.

You'll get perpetual harvest down quick.

All trics are clear ?? I think I can I see a little cloudieness.

Looks great,Mared.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 22, 2008)

man your buds look fucking incredible!!! I still think you are kicking way more trich than I am!!! but what ever man your shit looks really good! the trich pics are very nice! Wish I could figure out to get mine to look that clear! I have a 10megapixal camrea but cant quite get it to focus that close up.. even with macro on. Shame we cant compare.. so close in stages. Proud of ya man your shit looks like some serious dank!


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 22, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> 2, 4 and 9 my favs, so many trics on 9 it looks moldy.
> 
> Clean up the bottom of those clones, make some more.
> 
> ...


I will definitely be taking more clones. I've learned those bottom branches are pretty much a waste otherwise. I think the trick with the perpetual harvest is leaving space in the flower room for the second round. Hopefully when the clones of these clones are ready to move from veg to flower there will still be room for them. 

The camera doesn't pick up the color in the trichs very well. I've been checking every day and have watched the transition from clear to cloudy and now we're at about 70/30 cloudy/amber.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 22, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> man your buds look fucking incredible!!! I still think you are kicking way more trich than I am!!! but what ever man your shit looks really good! the trich pics are very nice! Wish I could figure out to get mine to look that clear! I have a 10megapixal camrea but cant quite get it to focus that close up.. even with macro on. Shame we cant compare.. so close in stages. Proud of ya man your shit looks like some serious dank!


Thanks dude. This strain is a trich monster. I can't really take any credit for that. This grow has proven to me the value of genetics. Sure, both you and I got lucky with your bagseed and my mystery internet seeds but they both turned out kickass despite our less than perfect growing conditions. I just stuck to the basics and the plants did the rest. I no longer think that great buds are all in the growing conditions because my basic setup + early mistakes still equalled some chronic buds!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 22, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> Thanks dude. This strain is a trich monster. I can't really take any credit for that. This grow has proven to me the value of genetics. Sure, both you and I got lucky with your bagseed and my mystery internet seeds but they both turned out kickass despite our less than perfect growing conditions. I just stuck to the basics and the plants did the rest. I no longer think that great buds are all in the growing conditions because my basic setup + early mistakes still equalled some chronic buds!



yep..... well said!


----------



## pigpen (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey Mared your girls look great man. I put 1 of my plants that I know is a girl for sure into a 3 gal pot filled with General Hydroponics coco. Just went into 12/12 2 days ago. How much should I be watering him do you think? currently 1s every other day


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 22, 2008)

you better hope it is not a him...
da plantDOC


----------



## imnobody (Jul 22, 2008)

you know i was gonna respond to your first post and say it sounded like an amazing investment...not of hand like you suggested I was going to respond till i saw the date.....Lol.....great job enjoy.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 23, 2008)

Some nice pic's u got... A capitol one card would be funny as hell... Some would not even know what they were looking at... Othiers would look up, and then u' would know they were smokers... Lol

to keep a const. Run of plants u dont nec. Have to save room in the blm. Side, unless u want a tighter run, and harv.'s closer togethier. I run clones timed so atleast a 4-6wk grow on that side... And then harv. The blm side every 8wks for a pound off 3 monster plants, that have been topped and lollypopped... Come check me journal, for some poss. Set~up run ideas... For somewhat of a non~stop harvest. Db.~tlb!


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 26, 2008)

I hope you are doing your gardening chores.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 26, 2008)

So this is just a big tease but I started chopping last night. Tetra is right yet again. WHAT A PAIN IN THE ASS TRIMMING IS!!! It's taking forever. I've only taken runt buds from the bottom of one plant so far. I'll post a full update once I get further but I might only finish one plant this weekend. Just to get enough space in there for the clones. I also took a sample thursday night and taped the stem to my fan so the bud was directly in the airstream. Just smoked it now and I am high as shit!!! Not much of a strong taste at all I guess because of the quick dry with no cure. It still makes you choke and I was feeling it after the second hit!! It burned pretty good too. Didn't have to light it too much. So here's three pics I snapped real quick. STICKY ICKY!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 26, 2008)

Holy [email protected], that's 'da kind'.

Your one proud daddy now.

The big colas are easier to trim.

Where are you hanging them??

Cut the main stem,leave a piece about an inch above the internode, to use as a hook.

I WANT MORE PORN!!


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 26, 2008)

Ya me to look's grate


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 26, 2008)

man o man that looks nice!!!!! I think im about a week behind ya on the chop... I bet that is gonna be some tasty smoke after a proper dry and cure~! Congrads man!!!!

HHM~~TLB


----------



## pigpen (Jul 26, 2008)

shit looks dank bro your buds inspire me =0


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 27, 2008)

Alright, so I've almost finished my chores for the weekend. I have the one topped plant completely chopped down and drying. I also moved the clones into the vacant spot in the flower room. Just in time, the tops of the three clones are burned because they grew into the lights even when the plywood was raised to maximum height. Pics should be pretty self explanatory but they should go like this: comparison with Sprite bottle and three main colas, bud shots under CFLs, bud super closeups, buds hanging to dry, roots of chopped plant, clones in flower room.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 27, 2008)

Great job, looks so good, all of it.
Best First grow, I still say your a SAND-BAGGER.


----------



## pigpen (Jul 27, 2008)

any ideas on weight?


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 27, 2008)

pigpen said:


> any ideas on weight?


I don't really want to guess. The bud that I dried in front of the fan shrunk quite a bit. I can also tell a significant difference from the buds I chopped yesterday and today's. They become darker in color and shrivel up so estimating the weight at this point would be difficult. I'll weigh each plant's harvest separately when it's dry.


----------



## HATCH (Jul 27, 2008)

WOW!!!!!,,,,,,,,,Great Haul!!!!!,,,,,,,,,That Is Some Fire!!!!!!,,,,,,,,,Best Of Luck On The Clone's In There Place!!!!!!!!,,,,,,,,,Later, HATCH


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 27, 2008)

Even though I'm not quite finished with harvest and I plan to continue this journal for the clones, I want to thank everyone who follows this grow and contributed to my success. User, BK, HHM, plantDOC, B. THC, pigpen, Blinky, Hatch, Trustduran, Azadeh, thanks to everybody. Sorry if I left anyone out.

But I especially want to thank and dedicate this grow to Tetra, without whom it really wouldn't have turned out so well. Seriously bro, sometimes the simplest encouragement or comment from you was all that kept this grow going when I got discouraged. This bud's for you!!!!


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 27, 2008)

HATCH said:


> WOW!!!!!,,,,,,,,,Great Haul!!!!!,,,,,,,,,That Is Some Fire!!!!!!,,,,,,,,,Best Of Luck On The Clone's In There Place!!!!!!!!,,,,,,,,,Later, HATCH


Thanks!! That's only half of it too. I still have another plant to chop. I hope the clones turn out just like momma.


----------



## daddychrisg (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice job...


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Jul 27, 2008)

Good show man! i showed up late but im still very impressed this will be a great read tomorrow morning! too late now, but my grow is gonna be about the same watts but with t5 fluorescents (436watts) 

i will be comparing along the way, mine to yours! should be fun, and i will be following your clones as far as you take them!!!!!! 

Keep up the great work man, Bravo! +rep


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 27, 2008)

Dr Shakalu said:


> Good show man! i showed up late but im still very impressed this will be a great read tomorrow morning! too late now, but my grow is gonna be about the same watts but with t5 fluorescents (436watts)
> 
> i will be comparing along the way, mine to yours! should be fun, and i will be following your clones as far as you take them!!!!!!
> 
> Keep up the great work man, Bravo! +rep


Appreciate the kind words. Rep back at ya. I checked out your grow. A coco first-timer with regular updates. And doing quite well. You might pick up a few more subscribers from here


----------



## fierybong (Jul 27, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> So I was tired of raising 8 lights every time I wanted to water in the veg closet. I cut out holes in some plywood and now only four strings need to be adjusted to move all eight lights up and down. I added a fan which brought temps from low 80s to low 70s. I'm hoping this stops the weirdo growth I've been having - leaves with single sections that grow all twisted. I also snapped some flower day 45 pics in the other room. Happy 4th of July everybody!!!!


Hey check out my grow journal I am using CFls and those same types of hoods, I managed to get 4 bulbs under each hood using an extender and 3 Y splitters per hood. I really like the raising/lowering platform you built. Skip to the last page of my journal for the best stuff. Last 4 pages is good pics.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 27, 2008)

Triming is a bitch,,, its like labor''' lol dont tell the ole' lady that cause she will hit you then yur plant... Lol

seriously some nice "spanky my wanky" porn... U realy should have started this with a warning... Because "u" now owe me' a keyboard.!!!

Db.~tlb!


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 27, 2008)

was that wight lady..it look's very good...da plantDOC


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 27, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> was that wight lady..it look's very good...da plantDOC


Yeah, I only have one strain going so far. Everything you see in this thread is white lady.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 27, 2008)

Holy shit. I am at the end of a joint with two ingredients: A marble size ball of scissor hash from yesterday that I crumbled over about half a gram of just pure frosty calyxes. The room is spinning Once this stuff fully dries and cures it will have people

I'm going to chop the other plant and take clones off the clones tomorrow. I'm going to use as many of the one-gallon bags as I can. I have 18 but I only want clones from the daughters of the topped plant AKA the acid guzzler. I'll get them rooted, veg for a week or so, and then into flower after donating a few more clones. How many times can I clone clones? Is something lost in translation or am I actually improving the potency by picking only the best mothers?


----------



## plaidandrad11 (Jul 28, 2008)

Just finished reading your whole grow journal... that shit was truly ridiculous. I have been trying to learn as much as I can about growing and i'm pretty sure that journal was better than most articles. Congrats.. enjoy your harvest


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 28, 2008)

plaidandrad11 said:


> Just finished reading your whole grow journal... that shit was truly ridiculous. I have been trying to learn as much as I can about growing and i'm pretty sure that journal was better than most articles. Congrats.. enjoy your harvest


I think you could follow it, and have great results too.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 28, 2008)

yup T.H.C is a true master at growing...i have bean growing for a little bit and he tot me some thing's...da plantDOC


----------



## skitzo (Jul 30, 2008)

What bulbs were you using to keep your clones alive in post #471 mared juwan? Can they be bought from walmart?


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 30, 2008)

plaidandrad11 said:


> Just finished reading your whole grow journal... that shit was truly ridiculous. I have been trying to learn as much as I can about growing and i'm pretty sure that journal was better than most articles. Congrats.. enjoy your harvest


Damn, reading the whole thing must have taken hours! lol. Grow journals are the best way to learn to grow IMO. Better to learn from other mistakes than your own, right? Thanks for stopping by and the show's not over. I'm stepping it up a notch. See full update below.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 30, 2008)

skitzo said:


> What bulbs were you using to keep your clones alive in post #471 mared juwan? Can they be bought from walmart?


Those are CFLs - Compact Fluorescent Lights. You can find them at any Walmart. I think $14 for a pack of four. Get 42watt if you can but most Walmarts only have 26watts. That's okay because you can see that twelve 26watt bulbs not only kept my six clones alive but they grew like crazy!


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Jul 30, 2008)

You could even use reg t12 fluoro bulbs for clones, should be enough light.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 30, 2008)

Update:
I took 14 clones two days ago and they're doing their thing under their dome right now. Shall we name the big one in the middle Tetra? The mid size clones are three days into flower. I'm leaving the other original flowering plant up until Friday. Still about 25% cloudy trichs left and I'll be able to see the difference harvest time can make. I'm trying to not to smoke any of it for a little while more but I've sacrificed a couple scrubbly buds from the bottom in the name of science. The smell and taste has gone from veggie to cat piss to pine tree. Actually we're still between cat piss and pine tree but it's developing for sure. OK, time for pics. First we have the new clones, then the clones that are three days into flower, followed by the untopped mother plant, and finally a shot of the drying bud.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 30, 2008)

Dr Shakalu said:


> You could even use reg t12 fluoro bulbs for clones, should be enough light.


Yeah, until my clones root I only use two of those 26watt bulbs.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 30, 2008)

Is that big bud the size of a tennis ball can ??
Nice clones, love that last shot,ready to sell to the clubs.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 30, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Is that big bud the size of a tennis ball can ??


Not quite


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 30, 2008)

WICKED


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 31, 2008)

Some nice looking dank' there M'. Some serious paa'horn'oh! Db.~tlb!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 3, 2008)

What up ??

You comatose off that killer BUD ??, or what ??


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 3, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> What up ??
> 
> You comatose off that killer BUD ??, or what ??


It gets better every day They're taking a long time to dry, though. I guess the humidity is a bit high here. The bud is still kind of soft and the stems don't snap. I got plastic sealable containers for curing but the buds from the first plant are still hanging. It's taking me all weekend to chop the other plant. I'll try to post an update when I'm finished. I'll just say it was a great idea to wait because the main cola has swollen considerably in the last week.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 3, 2008)

Slow dry is good .

Slow cure very good .


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 4, 2008)

You like this, dripper??


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Aug 4, 2008)

Omfg man that is ridiculous! but hell that works! that on a mother plant or something? clone machine?


----------



## Azadeh (Aug 5, 2008)

hey mared! sorry I have not been around for the last few weeks but I have been stoned with my family. I have to come back and read the rest of the journal. I am going to harvest tomorrow. I just love this
peace


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 5, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> You like this, dripper??


Thats exactly the one I have set up tet!!!!


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 6, 2008)

OK folks, I thought a quick update was in order. I have the harvest from the first plant curing in a plastic container. My dogs are very curious to see what the hub bub is about whenever I open it. I keep slacking on weighing it. I barely have time to do this short update. The next in line clones are 10 days into flower and getting big. Temps are creeping up a bit due to a lot less space in the closet for air to circulate. I got a box fan, visible at the top of the last pic. Hopefully this will blow the hot air around the light out the top of the door. It remains to be seen because I keep forgetting I need to get an extension cord.


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Aug 6, 2008)

looks so good man, i cant wait to have little buckets of herb!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 6, 2008)

Mared,The Monster Master.


----------



## shalie4200 (Aug 6, 2008)

thats a nice harvest  your clones are monstersin that closet


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks guys, here's a few more pics I have. Buds from first plant spread out, buds from second plant still drying.


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 6, 2008)

I've also slightly modified my platform for the plants so they can be spread out and still drain into my plastic tote. It has solved my temp problems for now. Look how simple my setup is. When I was just starting out it was hard to find examples of bare bones (cheap) drainage setups that will work. This works and it only requires $2 plastic trays, cardboard boxes, and a plastic tub or tote. I was thinking of switching out the boxes for milk crates but the boxes so perfectly match the height of my drainage tub I'm going to keep them for a while.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 6, 2008)

Gonna strip the bottoms of any of those things ??


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 7, 2008)

I want to see one with at least a third of the bottom branches removed.
It will make a bigger main cola, less trimming, dem big colas are easy to trim.


----------



## calicat (Aug 7, 2008)

To me it seems the leaves are suffering from light burn. The leaves are folding up and the ends look papery. Best of luck to your grow. If your using a 400 W on MH keep it from the canopy about 2 ft, when using the HPS function 2.25 feet. All you need is 10,000 lumens for optimal growth without burning of foliage.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 8, 2008)

nice job M..what's next for you...da plantDOC


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 8, 2008)

Looking good mared!!!! I wish I was able to keep running like you have! but after redesign I should be perpetual~!!! yahooooooooo


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 8, 2008)

Okay, this weekend is the time for projects and tinkering. I'm going to make a trip to the hydro store and get more coco. I like the worm casting stuff. Plus I have to decide on different nutes because they don't carry advanced. Since these clones are from flowering plants they grew kind of funny at first so they're all bushy like a topped plant. No main stem except for two of them that grew more normally. I'm might hack off the bottoms of two or three plants. 

Oh yeah, the big news. I weighed the harvest from the first plant. 86.3 grams And I smoked a lot of it before that. I can't believe it's that much but I checked and double checked. THIS IS THE WEIGHT COMPLETELY DRY AND NO STEMS AT ALL. Just like in the picture. I'm really happy with that. I've seriously smoked almost 1/8 per day for the last week so it was really a lot more. Remember these plants were nearly 6 ft tall. The harvest from the other plant is untouched and should be fully dry tomorrow so I'll have more of a reliable figure then but 3+ oz. per plant?!?!?!?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 8, 2008)

Very nice... Love the bucket'o nugs! So could you spare a nickel bag. Lol! Db.~tlb!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 8, 2008)

You got me really curious about what you're up to.
Your a smart guy, its going to be good.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 9, 2008)

Lets see what your doing,Tinker-Bell.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 9, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Lets see what your doing,Tinker-Bell.


 HA HA TINK YA...that's funny..i would love to see some pic's...da plantDOC


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Aug 10, 2008)

*Im with them this is all very enticing! *


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 12, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> Not quite


I finally have a big ass bud that can compete with your monsters.
That's a quart bottle

Show us what you've been up to, your fans are getting restless, might turn on ya


----------



## joesmiley210 (Aug 12, 2008)

nice grow. just stopping by to bless your girls


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 12, 2008)

I never got around to my projects this weekend. First project was to re-pot the clones but they're taking their sweet time to root. My other project is some supplemental lighting for the flower room. Once I get the smaller clones in there I won't be able to cluster all the plants around that 400 watt. I was going to look at the other options they had at the hydro store but I got there 2 minutes until closing and was rushed to make my decisions. Which is why I got nutes that aren't exactly what I wanted. What does everyone think? I got a bag of coco but that's probably not enough for my 14 one-gallon bags so I have to go back. Will this organic shit work like I want? They didn't have Part A/Part B formulas like I would prefer or anything specifically for coco.  

I also finally weighed the second plant -> 107 grams So that's almost 7 oz from two plants I got. More that I expected for sure. On top of that, look how BIG an eighth is. And I also stripped 1/3 of the only plant that grew normally. I might do it to all the others just for the fact that it makes it 100 times easier to water. I'll just have to pick and choose which branches to cut because there is no main stalk, just many bushy branches.

I guess that's it for now. Internship is over next week and I can get back to properly maintaining my journal.


----------



## pigpen (Aug 12, 2008)

I have heard good things about that company I look foward to seing the results


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Aug 14, 2008)

I am currently using the same nutes, with a lot of other botanicare nutes also, 
and my plants seem to be doing well so far, except the random nute burn or over nuted plant, but thats because my cheap ass cant get a ppm meter yet....... anyhow with proper use of a ppm meter this brand of nutes should work magic! btw everything is looking fantastic! i have not updated mine either in a bit of time so i will be doing that either tonight or tomorrow, plants have been on 12/12 for like 4 days now! take care and godspeed man!


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 15, 2008)

Dr Shakalu said:


> I am currently using the same nutes, with a lot of other botanicare nutes also,
> and my plants seem to be doing well so far, except the random nute burn or over nuted plant, but thats because my cheap ass cant get a ppm meter yet....... anyhow with proper use of a ppm meter this brand of nutes should work magic! btw everything is looking fantastic! i have not updated mine either in a bit of time so i will be doing that either tonight or tomorrow, plants have been on 12/12 for like 4 days now! take care and godspeed man!


If you do end up getting a ppm tester, I know where to find the one I have for cheap. It tests ph, ppm, EC, and temp for $130 shipped. I've seen people pay that much just for digital ph testers and this one I have is $190 + shipping at other places so keep it in mind.


----------



## blinkykush (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey Mared, just wanted to drop by. Things are popping here as usual, I also wanted to thank you for all the help and let ya know I harvested my first crop last night Thanks again man.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh shit Mared, I don't think you've seen this one.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/90438-nirvanas-bubblelicious-seed-cure.html

Crack some of those puppies open, they look like they get tall, I FIMed two and topped two after I took cutting from them.


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 15, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Oh shit Mared, I don't think you've seen this one.
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/90438-nirvanas-bubblelicious-seed-cure.html
> 
> Crack some of those puppies open, they look like they get tall, I FIMed two and topped two after I took cutting from them.


That link gives me 404 error. I didn't know you already started your BB. They smellin pretty stanky? The height shouldn't be a problem. I'm used to monsters now. You'll see in my update in a bit that my second round of white lady has turned out just as tall as the first. I don't know how the hell that happened. I feel like the puppet master with all my strings on these spindly bitches. Since they didn't veg so long I think the roots are less developed so they aren't as stable when I move them. They flop to the sides w/o the strings. Hopefully my latest setup will be the last for these plants so they don't have to be moved anymore.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 15, 2008)

click the third link in my sig.
No odor yet, the cannacopia reek though.


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 19, 2008)

New avatar. Couldn't resist. My most recent clones are not doing well at all. They're still in the little floating plugs system with the dome. Only three of fourteen have rooted and it's been over 20 days. Dr Shak told me I need to get it a little warmer in there which I'm sure is most of the problem. Also I removed the dome to start getting them adjusted to the outside air and I got stoned and forget to put the dome back on. This further stunted their rooting because they withered up and I think most are completely dead. The three rooted clones are okay so the White Lady genetics won't die but I have to change plans a bit. I pulled a couple of the most dead looking clones out of the plugs and it looks like there was little bumps where roots started to grow but it must have been too cold. So I am hoping the ones with some green still on them will pop some roots out but I am only betting on the three right now. 

So in attempts to increase my yield from those three plants, I ordered some new nutes. I read the directions for the organic nutes I got and it said put in 30 mL/gallon I just don't like the sound of it and I like my Monkey Juice so I ordered up 4L each of MJuice Grow A, Grow B, Bloom A, and Bloom B. I also got bud blood, big bud, and more overdrive. Since my order was over a certain amount they gave me free shipping (which at another site was over $100 for the same stuff) and 50g of Tarantula. Hopefully I get it in time to give the big bud to the bigger clones for a week or two.


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Aug 19, 2008)

I lost a lot of clones from newb error, when i took the clones i pushed them too far in the grow plug to where they sat in the water the whole time and then the bottoms of those ones rotted! and i could tell the rotted ones cause they are the ones that drooped over..... and when i pulled them out they smelt like rot !

Hope this helps! eventually we will be getting 100% on clones every time, just takes practice!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 19, 2008)

Little warmer will help the roots, I used to tape a heating pad to my cloner, and bundle with old towels.

That Mjuice sure works for you, why add a variable.

Hows the smoke curing ??


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 19, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Hows the smoke curing ??


Pretty good. The high lasts longer and longer with more cure time. The flavor and smell has also become more skunky.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 19, 2008)

how long have you been curing again mared? I forget


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 19, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> how long have you been curing again mared? I forget


16 days on the first plant, 9 days on the second.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 19, 2008)

Im 10 days, 9, and 5


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 19, 2008)

Just wait till its a month old.


----------



## pigpen (Aug 19, 2008)

a month that seems so long damn


----------



## skitzo (Aug 20, 2008)

i think i could wait a month. then again i havent harvested my own plant YET that is


----------



## skitzo (Aug 20, 2008)

also, i could've swore i saw a video about Arjan's Haze or w/e and they put the plant in a cardboard box to cure for about 4 months. anyone know what video im talking about?


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

YA T.H.C is right after a mounth it start's to stink more like weed and not like hey..


----------



## wozb529 (Aug 20, 2008)

really nice grow man


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 21, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> New avatar. Couldn't resist. My most recent clones are not doing well at all. They're still in the little floating plugs system with the dome. Only three of fourteen have rooted and it's been over 20 days. Dr Shak told me I need to get it a little warmer in there which I'm sure is most of the problem. Also I removed the dome to start getting them adjusted to the outside air and I got stoned and forget to put the dome back on. This further stunted their rooting because they withered up and I think most are completely dead. The three rooted clones are okay so the White Lady genetics won't die but I have to change plans a bit. I pulled a couple of the most dead looking clones out of the plugs and it looks like there was little bumps where roots started to grow but it must have been too cold. So I am hoping the ones with some green still on them will pop some roots out but I am only betting on the three right now.
> 
> So in attempts to increase my yield from those three plants, I ordered some new nutes. I read the directions for the organic nutes I got and it said put in 30 mL/gallon I just don't like the sound of it and I like my Monkey Juice so I ordered up 4L each of MJuice Grow A, Grow B, Bloom A, and Bloom B. I also got bud blood, big bud, and more overdrive. Since my order was over a certain amount they gave me free shipping (which at another site was over $100 for the same stuff) and 50g of Tarantula. Hopefully I get it in time to give the big bud to the bigger clones for a week or two.


Did you turn up the heat??


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 21, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Did you turn up the heat??


I've been closing the door to the closet which due to the lights gets the heat up into the 80's rather than low 70's. I spent the evening transplanting the 3 rooted clones but the rest of the clones have spots of green left so I'm leaving them in the float plug dome deal until they root or completely die.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 21, 2008)

Do you have a heating pad, bottom heat works well.


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 21, 2008)

No. I really should get one tomorrow. You think it's too late for these little guys? Not the transplanted ones but the sickly ones in the floaty setup.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 21, 2008)

A couple have a chance, they need to form roots before their stored nutes are used up, you got some low batteries.


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Aug 21, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> No. I really should get one tomorrow. You think it's too late for these little guys? Not the transplanted ones but the sickly ones in the floaty setup.


I always have heard that thinning their foliage helps them focus on root development, and a little b1 never hurts either ! 

I dont really think they have much of a chance..  is it a aero cloner?


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm not one to toot my own horn but I'm pretty fuckin' proud of myself. We had a little Farewell/Awards Ceremony today because it was the last day of my internship and I got the most awards out of everybody and was offered a future job with the organization. Just to give you an idea, hopefully without saying too much, there were 2,823 applicants for this summer internship program. 26 of those 2,823 were selected to actually participate in the program. Only 4 of those 26 were offered jobs and if I accept, I would technically be the supervisor of the other three. So not only did I make it to the NFL of what I want to do for a living, but I'm the #1 draft pick. Now I gotta live up to the hype. What's funny is I was driving around the neighborhood near to the office during lunch every day burning j's. If I still work harder and communicate better than everyone else should it really matter? That's a subject for another thread. On to the plants.

Flowering clones are doing beautifully. It's a jungle in there. I've added the Botanicare Liquid Karma to their diet as of tonight so I'll post any effects I see later on. One of the plants has buds developing considerably faster than the others. They look to be several days ahead. The plants were moved around several times early in flower so it is not due to lighting position. I wish I knew the cause so I could make it happen to all future plants. None of the clones from this plant survived so if it is some sort of genetic mutation it is gone I wanted more pics but the camera battery keeps dying and I'm sleepy so  for now.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 22, 2008)

mared that is great news man!! toot that horn!! you have accomplished something great!! be proud and keep up the great work.. Not to much of a shock that you would end up in such a great situation, after following your journal it is obvious you are a very bright person!! Im happy for you man! this next bowl I pack will be in honor of you and achievements! 
congrats!! gonna try and rep ya but I may have to still spread around..

And of course your plants look great, but they always do!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 22, 2008)

I knew it, you'd ace out the comp.kiss-assGonna be say'in 'where's my coffee boy?'

Right on, I'm very happy for you, BIG BOWL FOR MARED.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 22, 2008)

And you got your second rep box too.


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Aug 22, 2008)

Grats on the job my friend! sounds like you earned that shit!! and the clones are looking superb!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

Did you clean up the bottoms of any of those clones ??


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 24, 2008)

As a matter of fact yes. Lights off for another hour so pics will have to wait for a bit. Last update when my camera battery was dying I wanted to take pics of how I cleaned them up. I was probably a little conservative, only going 1/4 of the way up because on some plants the bottom branches had grown up through the canopy and it seemed like a bad idea to cut them off. So I just cut anything that didn't have a chance to get any light.


----------



## mared juwan (Sep 6, 2008)

Bit of a lapse in the journal there. Just makes the new update all the more exciting, right?!

Let's see. Where were we? All of the newest clones except for one has bitten the dust. I will call it the Chosen One, Mother to all future White Lady plants. At least in my garden. She must have a strong spirit. Only 1 of 14 clones to survive.







I have 5 new sprouts - 1 Super Skunk, 2 Bubblicious, 2 Jock Horror







The flowering clones are beginning week 6 flower... and doing quite well if I may say so.































I experienced a bit a phosphorous deficiency on some lower buds and leaves of two plants but the problem seems to be subsiding.













The reason for the P def is I ran out of AN Overdrive which is 1-5-4. I was able to get some Ionic Boost instead which is 0-5-6. After two feedings, it seems to be kicking in. I also got some of this GH floranectar sweetener. 







Oh, and I finally learned how to use photobucket


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Sep 6, 2008)

looking good man, i have had some bad luck with clones aswell, but i lost the most of them to heat.... anyhow i am using a little DWC bubble system i thought of to do clones, i will let you know in a couple weeks if it works!


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 6, 2008)

dam them plants are lookin dank .... wonder wot jock horror is like to smoke


----------



## mared juwan (Sep 20, 2008)

Not sure many are following this thread anymore but I'll do a quick update anyway.

We've got the 5 seedlings -2 Jock Horror, 2 Bubblicious, 1 Super Skunk - and one White Lady clone in the veg closet.







I burned a couple seedlings a little bit but for the most part they are doing fine. The Bubblicious are far more sensitive to N burn than the others

Bubblicious 1






Bubblicious 2 - got the worst of it






Jock Horror 1






Jock Horror 2






Super Skunk 1







The flower room is really looking great. Even better than last time. 























































This is flower day 54. I'll probably run them to day 70. And for anyone curious, the Ionic Boost works really well. And it's cheap. Much better value than AN Overdrive IMO.


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 20, 2008)

HEY M.. LOOK'S GOOD MAN..I DONT USE ENEYTHING BUT A.N... i love it i have so mutch of it to..i just keep bueing good deal's on line!!! but cool man keep up the hard work!!! have you talked to tet??


----------



## mared juwan (Sep 20, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> HEY M.. LOOK'S GOOD MAN..I DONT USE ENEYTHING BUT A.N... i love it i have so mutch of it to..i just keep bueing good deal's on line!!! but cool man keep up the hard work!!! have you talked to tet??


Thanks, man. I really like AN too but there's some bs about they didn't get certification in my state so they don't sell it in stores. So when I ran out, I had to get something and the Ionic substituted very nicely. 

I see Tetra over at the other place all the time. I don't want to speak for him but seems like he's pretty fed up with a lot of things that went on over here, especially with HHM. I think it sucks for everybody what's going on but I still like to drop by RIU now and then. The two sites are a lot different IMO. Over there, it is a smaller community but that has it's advantages. Everyone knows each other pretty much so they're more careful about what they say (no kids talking shit). Plus, everyone is pretty knowledgable, the average member has more growing experience vs here. But I still like to mix it up with the masses over here too. Hope to see you over there sometime. Getting used to the different layout takes a couple days but it's worth it.


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Sep 20, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> Thanks, man. I really like AN too but there's some bs about they didn't get certification in my state so they don't sell it in stores. So when I ran out, I had to get something and the Ionic substituted very nicely.
> 
> I see Tetra over at the other place all the time. I don't want to speak for him but seems like he's pretty fed up with a lot of things that went on over here, especially with HHM. I think it sucks for everybody what's going on but I still like to drop by RIU now and then. The two sites are a lot different IMO. Over there, it is a smaller community but that has it's advantages. Everyone knows each other pretty much so they're more careful about what they say (no kids talking shit). Plus, everyone is pretty knowledgable, the average member has more growing experience vs here. But I still like to mix it up with the masses over here too. Hope to see you over there sometime. Getting used to the different layout takes a couple days but it's worth it.


I agree SS is pretty chill, but RIU is a all around better design for a forum website.... i am at both but my TLB homies are all over there almost except a few straglers, which is cool i cant blame anyone for not liking that site cause personally i dont really like it much either, its hard to navigate and just not as fast... but its the new TLB home site so what can you do??? anyhow clones are fucking rocking, and everything is looking great man!! keep on keeping on!!


----------



## mared juwan (Sep 20, 2008)

That's weird. The other site runs so much better for me. Pages load faster and I've never seen where the page just won't load at all like happens here sometimes (daily). And I kind of like their navigation better, where you can view all the new posts since the last time you've visited. Realistically, that wouldn't work here because there is a much greater volume of posts. Only downside to SS for me is they reduce photobucket images a lot. My pics are so much bigger and nicer looking in this thread here. But I'm really splitting hairs with that one. I got used to all the other differences in a week.


----------



## asher187 (Sep 20, 2008)

Impressive dude. I'm 30 days into my first and slowly trying to follow your type of lead


----------



## mared juwan (Sep 20, 2008)

asher187 said:


> Impressive dude. I'm 30 days into my first and slowly trying to follow your type of lead


30 days. Stressful time. Still waiting to know male/female? I'll check it out.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 20, 2008)

o its the website thats slow?. i been realy abusing this computer ,because it didnt want obey me, sorry o friend.


----------



## mared juwan (Sep 20, 2008)

asher, that link in your sig goes to your photo album. Can't post any replies there. Do you have a grow journal? If not, you should start one. This journal really improved my chances for success.


----------



## asher187 (Sep 22, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> 30 days. Stressful time. Still waiting to know male/female? I'll check it out.


Cool, I'll post and IM ya when I get a week or so into flower. Just got my 400w HPS today so I have to get that all set up.

Thanks again.

P.S. I have a journel let me figure it out.

OK my sig goes to the correct place thanks.


----------



## mared juwan (Oct 2, 2008)

Update time:
The seedlings have really gone to hell. I hate seedlings. They keep bouncing back and forth between burn and deficiency. Things have settled down recently and they should be just fine.







The White Lady clone was moved to the flower room 5 days ago. The big girls have about ten days until chop.







The colas are swelling so much that they can't support their own weight.













Others are still standing strong













Some closeups

























These pics are actually from two days ago. Since then I took 6 clones from the smaller White Lady plant.


----------



## skitzo (Oct 2, 2008)

omg that is fucking pr0n!!! damn you, i'm so jealous!

i wish i could +rep you. smoke a whole bunch for me  

the only thing i dont like is how overgrown it is in there. very nice though, im just OCD and would shit bricks.


----------



## skitzo (Oct 2, 2008)

p.s.

get some sticks or string to support the coloas  that girl is suffering


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 3, 2008)

looking good..so you would recommend coco coir as a growing medium by itself or mix it??


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Oct 17, 2008)

Damn dude, i hope my grow looks half as good as this!


----------



## mared juwan (Oct 17, 2008)

Solemhypnotic said:


> Damn dude, i hope my grow looks half as good as this!


I'm willing to share every single detail of what I do. It is very easy for someone like yourself to get exactly the results I have. I'm about out of my element helping you with your hydro problems but if you ever switch to coco, I'm your man. 

I actually haven't updated this for quite some time. I ended up with two females out of that group of seedlings and have chopped down two of the flowering plants. This is a copy and paste from a journal I keep at another site. I only mention that because there are some inside jokes you may or may not get. Doesn't really matter. This is my garden today:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So we had a group of males making trouble in the back. Offending all the tender young ladies by exposing their giant balls. 







They were escorted off the premises and brutally murdered. None of those shenanigans here.







But that means the veg closet is empty. What are we going to do? If only we had a bunch of rooted clones. Oh yeah.







All six of my clones rooted. Even the one that doesn't have roots hanging into the water looks like this:







Here's one of the other ones







Really went well this time. They stayed green and healthy the whole time.







So here we are again with a male-free environment. Transplanted the five clones that had roots hanging in the water. I used one-gallon bags instead of two-gallons this time because I only plan to veg for two weeks. Got to make way for all that new greenery in the cloner.







You can see the single White Lady clone still in the middle there but to the left and right are 5 Bubblicious clones and 5 Jock Horror clones.







Here's the two mothers before I took the cuttings.







And after







"Where's the younger White Lady plant?" you might ask. It moved to more prime real estate almost directly under the light behind the super tall plant on the left.







Here's a bud site on the younger White Lady.







The elder White Lady plants have hours to live. They will all get chopped over the weekend.

Some last glory shots































The flower room is really quite unruly with all the tangled branches. I really look forward to having shorter, better manicured plants.


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Oct 17, 2008)

As soon as i get the 12' x 12' room ready, im going to be able to take on more, and bigger plants, And I'm going to order some seeds online for sure.


----------



## drifter1978 (Oct 23, 2008)

hey mared juwan those are some nice tacky buds.i to am a coco lover and have been for a few years now wouldnt use anything else i just started a grow journal if you want to take a look and let me know what you think maybe bounce some ideas off one another 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/122840-multi-strain-grow-journal.html


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 2, 2008)

damn dude, you got some nice shit goin on here .. 
i like that little floating tray .... what do you think of it for cloning ?
thought of adding a airstone to the water maybe ?


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 2, 2008)

holy shit , those some good lookin colas too !


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 2, 2008)

420weedman said:


> damn dude, you got some nice shit goin on here ..
> i like that little floating tray .... what do you think of it for cloning ?
> thought of adding a airstone to the water maybe ?


Thanks. I haven't updated in a while. This journal is like 8 months old and I've lost all my subscribers LOL. I cut down all those older flowering plants. That one huge bud was a nice trophy for me.













So I just have three plants in flower now.







One White Lady






Jock Horror






Bubblicious






The little styrofoam tray works great for me for cloning. I was thinking of getting an airstone or aerating the water but it works so well I don't see a need. I just fill the tray will one gallon of water with 5 or six eyedropper drops of grow nutes and 2mL of general hydroponics Liquid Karma. I also make sure to change out the water at least every other day.


----------



## Captn Ron (Nov 3, 2008)

I need to change my boxers..... just Beautiful Photos(well buds, but....)


----------



## buckd316 (Nov 3, 2008)

man dude lookin hella good...anything you can give me advice on will really help damnn those nugs look good. check out my ladies.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/126669-violator-kush-l-confidential-cb.html


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey, as long as there's a couple people watching I'll keep posting cool pics of my grow.

This is White Lady - 36 days flower



















Jock Horror - 20 days flower







Bubblicious - 17 days flower


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 3, 2008)

buckd316 said:


> man dude lookin hella good...anything you can give me advice on will really help damnn those nugs look good. check out my ladies.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/126669-violator-kush-l-confidential-cb.html



I'll check it out. L.A. Confidential is supposed to be off the hook!!


----------



## skitzo (Nov 3, 2008)

shit if pics keep being posted, ill keep on returning 

still subscribed over herre


----------



## buckd316 (Nov 4, 2008)

hows that botanicare blend working for you?


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 5, 2008)

damn you rocked out on ur grow! Great looking stuff man


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice grow man!


----------



## randy0025 (Nov 7, 2008)

did you end up with female seeds or did they grow into males, because im trying to find a site that sells real femized seeds. so far everyone that i know have been cheated. hows dr. chriocn


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 7, 2008)

randy0025 said:


> did you end up with female seeds or did they grow into males, because im trying to find a site that sells real femized seeds. so far everyone that i know have been cheated. hows dr. chriocn


 dr chon blows //..google "attitude seeds" they are the shit


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 9, 2008)

randy0025 said:


> did you end up with female seeds or did they grow into males, because im trying to find a site that sells real femized seeds. so far everyone that i know have been cheated. hows dr. chriocn



Yea, I heard dr chronic had some troubles. I got seeds from there twice with no problems but the latest time was like 6 months ago now so I don't know what the deal is now. They've apparently had some Customs problems since then. And I've never grown fem seeds. I hear they're not the greatest for new growers because even small amounts of stress will cause them to hermie. IDK normal seeds work fine for me.


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 9, 2008)

Got a new upgrade to the flower room so I thought I'd show it off a little. I picked up a used 600 watt HPS to add to the 400 watter I already have in there. I will eventually add a fan and ducting to the air cooled hood but my temps are fine without it (<79). I've also lowered the 600 watt on the left considerably since these pics. The glass between the light and the bulb is even more effective than I thought at blocking the heat, especially with no exhaust. 













400watt side






600 watt side






The 400watter on the right must burn hotter because the color is more towards the blue/white part of the spectrum like MH.






Here's the latest XXX:

White Lady






























Jock Horror


















Bubblicious



















/\/\ared


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 9, 2008)

oh man, got some major wood over here ... how much time flowering for those ladies now ?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 9, 2008)

Beatifull! I can see u are completely obsessed!Very nice!


----------



## TheFaux (Nov 9, 2008)

Very impressive Mared. Congrats on the 600.


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 9, 2008)

420weedman said:


> oh man, got some major wood over here ... how much time flowering for those ladies now ?


Hmmm, let me bust out my calendar here... OK, the closeup bud pics were actually taken two days ago so at that time: White Lady is 5 weeks + 6 days. Jock Horror is 3 weeks + 4 days. Bubblicious is 3 weeks + 1 day. 



onthedl0008 said:


> Beatifull! I can see u are completely obsessed!Very nice!


I won't fake. I spend a lot of time working on my garden and/or thinking about my garden LOL. Find myself sitting in traffic, daydreaming about how to improve my setup. I'm addicted to growing! 



TheFaux said:


> Very impressive Mared. Congrats on the 600.


Thanks. I'm really syked. Can't wait to see the results  I'll start posting more regular updates here I think.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yea i hear ya mared, I have completely consumed my life with projects at this point!
It does get addicting i guess but couldnt think of another hobby more rewarding lol!
Anyhow swing by the grow bro, found some pink kush early in flowering on the net and its starting to look alot like xmas lmao! Ur grow is awesome dude, i know u prolly spend more time on those than u do with some of ur family!


----------



## skitzo (Nov 10, 2008)

how are you keeping that room so cool at only <79 degrees F?

i see you have the fan, but do you have an AC blowing in there somewhere?


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 10, 2008)

skitzo said:


> how are you keeping that room so cool at only <79 degrees F?
> 
> i see you have the fan, but do you have an AC blowing in there somewhere?


Alright, kinda hard to explain but the closet is attached to a bedroom which has an a/c vent. The closet door always stays open so I have a box fan right at the doorway on the ground blowing a/c air into the closet. The other box fan in the pics blows hot air around the lights out the top of the doorway. That's it - I just try to continuously circulate the a/c air from the adjoining room through the closet. Now that it's winter and the heat is on, I just close the vent so the heat is pumped elsewhere and it stays cooler in that bedroom.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey bro thanks man but i gotta get ya back. Ive never repped anyone b4 but want to giva ya props how ya do that!?


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 11, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> Hey bro thanks man but i gotta get ya back. Ive never repped anyone b4 but want to giva ya props how ya do that!?


LOL yea on any of my posts you just click the scale symbol in the top right of the post box. You can see I really don't care about rep. The rep meter is the little colored boxes below your gallery. I only have two after 8 months - really not important to me but it is a nice gesture to other people I think.


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 13, 2008)

White Lady gen 3 clone: 46 days flower
Jock Horror: 30 days flower
Bubblicious: 27 days flower
White Lady gen 4 clones: 9 days flower
JH gen 2 clones: 9 days veg
Bubb gen 2 clones: 9 days veg
White Lady gen 5 clones: rooting

Progress is slow but steady. The smell coming off of the Jock is UNBELIEVABLE. I want to make a cologne out of it LOL. So sweet and fruity and delicious.







White Lady































Jock

























Bubb































And the veggers







/\/\ared


----------



## buckd316 (Nov 13, 2008)

very nice, do you have any lights for the lower nugs?


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 13, 2008)

buckd316 said:


> very nice, do you have any lights for the lower nugs?


Nah dude. I lollipop my plants. I cut everything off the main stalk on the lower 1/3 of my plants. So I don't really have lower buds. I let my plants grow naturally the first grow and they had tons of little scraggly stringy buds on the bottom. Super pain in the ass to trim and not much yield. Since I've been removing the lower budsites the tops colas have gotten huge. I think they more than make up for the stringy bottom buds I'm losing. Plus way easier to trim.


----------



## buckd316 (Nov 13, 2008)

do you ever trim any of the top 2/3 of the plant? like fan leaves?


----------



## Captn Ron (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Mared, just wondering when do you trim off the lower leaves on your babies? according to height?

Thanks


----------



## buckd316 (Nov 13, 2008)

i belive week 3 of flowering is when you chop the bottom


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 13, 2008)

The lower leaves are not what is important to trim. They can stay if you want. You want to get the branches with the budsites. That will fatten up the top. I actually do it twice. Usually when I move the plants into the flower room I will clean up the bottom and trim it up 1/3. Then as the plant doubles in size, the 1/3 I trimmed at the beginning of flower is no longer one third. So I have to go back around week 3 and do it again. You can see in the pic below that the plants on the left side have had there preliminary cleanup but have yet to get their final trim like the plant on the right.


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 13, 2008)

buckd316 said:


> do you ever trim any of the top 2/3 of the plant? like fan leaves?


No I never take off healthy fan leaves unless I am removing the budsite they are attached to. The leaves feed the buds. Don't remove them.


----------



## buckd316 (Nov 13, 2008)

ok, but im growin LST so i should just leave mine right?


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 13, 2008)

buckd316 said:


> ok, but im growin LST so i should just leave mine right?


I've never done LST so I'm not really sure. Maybe try it on one or two plants and see? My plants are usually so tall that the bottom buds are miles away from the light and they never fatten up.


----------



## 420weedman (Nov 13, 2008)

very nice pictures, always in focus .. i like that


----------



## buckd316 (Nov 13, 2008)

ok well take a look at mine and let me know how you think they doing. 8 plants under a 400watt think i need more light? i was thinking of puttin in six 26watt cfls, worth my time?


----------



## Captn Ron (Nov 13, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> No I never take off healthy fan leaves unless I am removing the budsite they are attached to. The leaves feed the buds. Don't remove them.




Ok, I get what you mean now. will also keep this in mind. 
Great pic!!


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 13, 2008)

Sure dude, as long as you are illuminating somewhere that is not getting HPS light at all. Otherwise it is like holding a candle in front of the sun. You're doing more harm than good by blocking HPS light. So it could help in certain spots, just light up the shadows.


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 13, 2008)

420weedman said:


> very nice pictures, always in focus .. i like that


haha thanks man. I've had a lot of practice with buds shots now.


----------



## buckd316 (Nov 13, 2008)

mared do you have aim or yahoo?


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 13, 2008)

buckd316 said:


> mared do you have aim or yahoo?


Nah I wouldn't say I'm computer challenged, just computer lazy. I never signed up for any instant messenger stuff like that. No myspace or anything.


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 13, 2008)

I just noticed this. This cloning thing is really easy once you get the routine down. Just getting my first roots now and the leaves are as green as the day I cut em.


----------



## buckd316 (Nov 13, 2008)

nice bro, im gettin a clone dome soon. hopefully i can still take some clones from mine or ima have to get some more seeds.


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 13, 2008)

dude, the styrofoam tray and peat pellet thing I have is like $6-10 at any hydro store or nursery and comes with a dome. Makes it so easy. I just change the water in the tray once every other day. That's it. Gotta roll out for now. Be back later.


----------



## buckd316 (Nov 13, 2008)

yeah im gettin one tahts $24 comes with a heat matt.


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 17, 2008)

OK here's a new update. 

White Lady gen 3 clone: 51 days flower
Jock Horror: 35 days flower
Bubblicious: 32 days flower
White Lady gen 4 clones: 14 days flower
JH gen 2 clones: 14 days veg
Bubb gen 2 clones: 14 days veg
White Lady gen 5 clones: rooting

I took my 400 watt bulb out for cleaning and thought I'd snap some pics. Damn White Lady won't stop growing. 







Older White Lady is almost ready for chop.

























Jock is really starting to bulk up

























Bubb is also starting to swell but a bit more leafy.

























Also got all the clones to root again and they really look healthy this time.













A couple of them even started growing roots out of the top of the peat plug. Pretty cool.













I finally built my industrial-size air freshener and it works great so far. This has been done before so it's not my original idea. All it is is 1 cup ONA, 1 cup Soil Moist, and 10 cups water mixed up in the bottom of this bucket I had. Drill a bunch of holes (works better if you have a bigger drill bit than I did ) then seal a little muffin fan in the top that face upwards and set on low. Done. 













For anyone with one or two plants or even someone who just wants to burn one in their pad without worrying about neighbors or unexpected visitors this thing is awesome. I hear that if you get the proper size bucket the tape is not even necessary. It has been running continuously for three days now in the corner and every time I come in it smells as fresh as when I first set it up. The reason for the Soil Moist is that apparently when it starts losing the smell I can pour plain water in there to recharge it. It's basically like one of those plug-in scented oil deals but magnified times 100. I will report as time goes by on how it keeps working. 

-/\/\ared


----------



## buckd316 (Nov 17, 2008)

can you take a pic of the inside?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow! Had no idea bro. That grow is sick in the head. Damn many props dude!


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 17, 2008)

buckd316 said:


> can you take a pic of the inside?


Sure... in 3 weeks LOL. Because I didn't use the right size bucket the fan is sealed in by duct tape. I don't want to open it back up until I have to refill with scent - hopefully about three weeks. Nothing to see in there anyway. Empty bucket with holes in the side and a bit of liquid in the bottom. I also left the base of the fan on because it wedges down in there perfectly so it is not in the liquid but the fan requires no supporting structure to sit how it does. 



onthedl0008 said:


> Wow! Had no idea bro. That grow is sick in the head. Damn many props dude!


Thanks man. It's an eight-month work in progress. There have been parts that haven't been so pretty but it's really starting to shape up nicely now. My plan is the have four different groups in the closet - two under each light. Each group will have 6 short plants (<3ft). These will be spaced 3 weeks apart in age. I already got it started with the 6 White Ladies in the front left but I let them get a bit taller than I wanted. I have two sets of vegging plants in the other closet awaiting their shot at the big time. These perpetual gardens take a few months to get up and running because you have to know what you're doing somewhat to get the plants to the right size at the right time or else you've got a jungle in there!


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Nov 18, 2008)

man ur plants took tasty great job my friend!!!


----------



## Consciousness420 (Nov 22, 2008)

Great grow man, mad props.. those buds are huge and have nice crystalline formation and resin.. white widow is da bomb.. have fun chopping those mature plants down and tokin' on 'em..


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey Mared im going to copy ur cloning method with the peat plugs for my pink project bro..... U got that thing on lockdown , very well done!


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 22, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> Hey Mared im going to copy ur cloning method with the peat plugs for my pink project bro..... U got that thing on lockdown , very well done!


Cool man. It's a very cheap and easy method. I'm thinking about adding a bubbler or air stone. I have a feeling that once the roots grow down into the water they are lacking air. Other than that it's a perfect system. Even with the waterlogged roots they take off in growth once I transplant into coco.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 22, 2008)

Yes I will modify a lil for dwc of course.... Where'd u get the bottomless peat plug holder tray... That setup is going to work sik in my system bro...Yes put an air stone in the water.... I havent read thru ur thread entirely but u could prolly get away with changing ur res water daily without a stone... I can forsee future problems with fungus and mold possibly tainting ur babies bro.


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 22, 2008)

Yea dude, I've been changing the water every other day. I put in 1 gallon of water with 2 mL of Botanicare Liquid Karma and 5-6 eyedrops of grow nutes. I got the tray from HTGsupply.com but later found they have the exact same thing at my hydro store.


----------



## buckd316 (Nov 22, 2008)

whats Liquid Karma for?


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 23, 2008)

White Lady gen 3 clone: 57 days flower
Jock Horror: 41 days flower
Bubblicious: 38 days flower
White Lady gen 4 clones: 20 days flower
JH gen 2 clones: 1 day flower
Bubb gen 2 clones: 1 day flower
White Lady gen 5 clones: 1 day veg

It's graduation day! The vegging Bubblicious and Jock Horror move to the flower room and rooted White Lady clones move to their new pots in the veg closet.

Since the White Lady in early flower decided to go all Hakeem Olajuwon on me, I lowered them down (again) and spread them out some more.







The Bubbs and Jocks go on the shelf behind their mothers - only temporarily of course.



















*White Lady gen 3* - pulling into the station



















I thought this was interesting. I left a tiny little growth at the very bottom of the plant. With the 600 watter it is actually fattening up pretty well :Very Happy: Look at that wee budlet peeking around those big branches. Hey there, little guy.







*Jock Horror* - OMG this is awesome

























*Bubblicious* - starting to impress... a lot.































*White Lady gen 4* - just adorable













*Veg Closet* - just transplanted these White Lady clones a couple hours ago. Two began to wilt severely so they get their own cubicles. 







On a veg related note, I found out why I've been struggling so damn much with the younger plants. The rumors are true. AN Monkey Juice goes bad after 3 or 4 months. The Part B coagulates into rock hard little chunks in the bottle. I didn't think too much of it so it took me a while to put it together. Tiny amounts (5 EYEDROPS per gallon!) of grow nutes would burn and [email protected] up even well established seedlings and clones but as soon as I switched to flower, plants that were uckly ducklings in veg became beautiful swans LOL. Since I've been using up flower nutes at a far greater pace than the grow nutes, the liquid never has a chance to solidify in the bloom bottles. To test my theory I switched up my veg nutes to Botanicare Pure Blend Pro - 20mL per gallon right off the bat after a good flush - and the plants in veg recovered almost immediately. The fact that they have any leaves left in the pics above is amazing considering their sorry state a few days ago. I like what the Monkey Juice does for me in flower plus I have a buttload of 1 liter bottles sealed and waiting to be used so I'm gonna stick with it for bloom. But for veg, for me, for now and the foreseeable future, it's Pure Blend Pro 

-/\/\ared


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 23, 2008)

MARED bro....The strains are incredible...Really interested in the jock...What the high like? This is one of the most organized and well thought out grows and is exciting to watch....I like ur rotation shelves... Ive had to incorporate them into my grow as well when i run out of room in my tubs... I always have some in soil lol! I love ur shit man....
Im switching to liquid karma when the kool bloom is gone cuz its also organic and goes well with the pro series...actually its made by botanicaire....DUDE AWESOME man thanks for the porn!


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 23, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> MARED bro....The strains are incredible...Really interested in the jock...What the high like? This is one of the most organized and well thought out grows and is exciting to watch....I like ur rotation shelves... Ive had to incorporate them into my grow as well when i run out of room in my tubs... I always have some in soil lol! I love ur shit man....
> Im switching to liquid karma when the kool bloom is gone cuz its also organic and goes well with the pro series...actually its made by botanicaire....DUDE AWESOME man thanks for the porn!


Thanks. Yea I was cursing the shelf at first but it is really coming in handy now. This is my first time growing both the Jock and Bubblicious. I've been a one strain wonder thus far so I don't know how the Jock smokes. Should know in about 3 weeks!


----------



## mared juwan (Nov 23, 2008)

I should also add that the Jock has the most heavenly smell and is my favorite strain of the three I have for that reason and the fact it is so easy to grow.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 23, 2008)

U need to keep me posted on the jock... Also am converting my soil grows to ur coco method lol.... Mad respects brotha keep up the good work!


----------



## drifter1978 (Nov 23, 2008)

very nice grow.those nuggs looking very skanky indeed and variety is the spice of life.cant wait to see your harvest in a few weeks

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/122840-multi-strain-grow-journal.html


----------



## buckd316 (Nov 23, 2008)

oh man. lookin reall nice man. damnnn lookin juicy. i bet you walk around with the biggest smile on yo face. i know i would if i had those ladys.


----------



## buckd316 (Nov 27, 2008)

since you use coco is that way it takes 2-3 days for yours to dry and mine a week since i use soil? or is it just because diff strains?


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 3, 2008)

buckd316 said:


> since you use coco is that way it takes 2-3 days for yours to dry and mine a week since i use soil? or is it just because diff strains?


My bad, I'll answer your question only a week later LOL. Yea it's the coco. It's like a sponge almost. More air space than soil so it dries out quicker.


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 3, 2008)

Here's a few choice pics in no particular order.

Mixture of Jock, Bubb, and White Lady. See if you can tell which is which!!





























































Chopped and dried White Lady













Things are going great. ONA machine is still kickin and far exceeding expectations. I can now for sure recommend to everyone considering it. I can also recommend the Botanicare PureBlend Pro for veg. Remember my ugly plants in veg from before. These are WL clones that have had nothing but Pureblend. Much better.













-/\/\ared


----------



## kellie420 (Dec 3, 2008)

those are some nice fucking plants, hopefully with some help i csn have that in a few months =D


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 3, 2008)

You totally can. I don't exactly grow hydro but coco is pretty close and I'll help you as much as I can. You've already got a good start and I wanna see those strains you've got when they're in full flower.


----------



## kellie420 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice thanks a lot, i hope my strains show some sweet bud.


----------



## da plantDOC (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey m was up man!!!


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 3, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> Hey m was up man!!!


Hey there, DOC. I didn't know you were still roaming around over here.


----------



## da plantDOC (Dec 4, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> Hey there, DOC. I didn't know you were still roaming around over here.


 
ya am still just hanging ouy man!! growing some dank nug..lol

so what's up with you man???

and ya i left SS b-cuz of drama shit!!! i dont fuck around..lol

da plantDOC


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 4, 2008)

Really? What happened, man? That seems kind of sudden. I know there's a lot of people over there that will miss you. But it's cool. Do what's right for you.

Do you have a journal over here? I haven't seen it.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey mared whats up dude?... Hows the grow... New pixels?


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 4, 2008)

yea bro. gimme like 1/2 hour...maybe 45min LOL


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 4, 2008)

Sweet!.....


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 4, 2008)

Jock Horror: 51 days flower
Bubblicious: 48 days flower
White Lady gen 4 clones: 30 days flower
JH gen 2 clones: 11 days flower
Bubb gen 2 clones: 11 days flower
White Lady gen 5 clones: 3 days flower
JH gen 3: rooting
Bubb gen 3: rooting
WL gen 6: rooting

So the veg room is completely empty except for cuttings of all 3 strains under their dome. I managed to get clones from all three at once in order to simplify the rotation through the flower room. You can see the flower room is packed right now. White Lady gen 5 on the shelf to the right, Original Jock Horror and Bubblicious on the floor to the right, White Lady gen 4 front left and Bubbs and Jocks gen 2 back left.


















*
Bubblicious
*































*Jock Horror

*










































*White Lady
*


























I think that about does it. 

-/\/\ared


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 4, 2008)

SICK man...I refer everyone with soils ? to your grow bro....Ur a coco genius..If i could +REP u again i would! Those pix make me kinda tingly..Nice job!


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks dude. It takes everything I've got to not start snipping samples off the Bubb and Jock. I still have yet to smoke these strains. At least with the White Lady I know what I will get. The anticipation is killing me with the other two. BTW one of my buddies is growing Nirvana Bubblicious at a different forum. So much variability in the strain I'm thinking of germing a few more. His buds are bright pink like yours. Hold on, I can get a pic.


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 4, 2008)

yea check it out. His get pink then purple.













Weird thing is he has green ones too. So I'm thinking about germing some of those and the Super Skunk that I never got a female from.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 4, 2008)

FROSTALISCIOUS bro... Who knows wtf i got brewing man ive seen all kinds of similar crap... I did take a tester nuggy tho and it was pimpalisciuos at 3 weeks premature bro...Chop a tester nuggy and provide a smoke report please!


----------



## buckd316 (Dec 4, 2008)

damn, what coco did you use? im thinking about using the same. and why did you choose to lolipop them instead of anything els?


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 4, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> FROSTALISCIOUS bro... Who knows wtf i got brewing man ive seen all kinds of similar crap... I did take a tester nuggy tho and it was pimpalisciuos at 3 weeks premature bro...Chop a tester nuggy and provide a smoke report please!


Tester nuggy


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 4, 2008)

buckd316 said:


> damn, what coco did you use? im thinking about using the same. and why did you choose to lolipop them instead of anything els?


I use "coco-can." It's premixed with worm castings. Looks very much like soil. No reason in particular I chose it. Really all they had at my hydro store.

Lollipopping makes it easier to water and eliminates the skimpy bottom buds. I have plenty of height room and like massive single colas so topping and LST don't seem worth it for me.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 4, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> Tester nuggy


I am so blazed right now bro quit playing with my head LMAO..Just do it lol.. IVE got to say MARED.... Ur grow makes me excited and happy on an entirely different obsessed level (all tingly)to see this coco grow U have so finely tuned in..
The results are so niiice I dont know how they could be achieved any better in hydro or otherwise sir...MANY PROPS..It wont allow me to + rep u again man... Thats all i really have to say on that!

AMAZINGLY NIICE!


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 4, 2008)

Right on man. I'm really starting to figure out what works and what doesn't. Still learning every day. I'm so glad I made some of the choices I did at the beginning even though I'm only now figuring out why they were good decisions. I think coco was the best.


----------



## doogleef (Dec 5, 2008)

Rep+ my friend. You have recovered nicely from some early setbacks. Keep it up and keep the pics coming


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 5, 2008)

fucking sick ass bud pics as usual man !! + rep
did you end up taking a little snippy snip ? if not ... i dono how you do it !
unless you got plenty of bud stash to smoke


----------



## buckd316 (Dec 5, 2008)

"its doodoo baby" hahaha. man dude im get on that coco can i like how it gets dry faster. what are some of the pros and cons when using coco?


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 5, 2008)

420weedman said:


> fucking sick ass bud pics as usual man !! + rep
> did you end up taking a little snippy snip ? if not ... i dono how you do it !
> unless you got plenty of bud stash to smoke


No snips yet. I've got quite the bud stash already LOL. I dunno it's kinda like being really hungry and watching someone cooking your steak. Do you want to snatch the steak off the grill while it's still half-raw? I'd rather let it get it nice and well-done "ANTICIPAY-YAY-SHUN is the hardest part."


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 5, 2008)

Darn bro..whats the usual flowering period for JOCK any way....I just took another nuggy LMAO..According to the online crap mine should have been done last week lol...But i did start my flush tho..may run it 3 weeks who knows...Just going to tester nug this one out week by week i think!


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 5, 2008)

buckd316 said:


> "its doodoo baby" hahaha. man dude im get on that coco can i like how it gets dry faster. what are some of the pros and cons when using coco?


Pros:
1)Normalizes ph for you
2)Almost impossible to overwater
3)If there is a problem, just flush and you're back to square one
4)Super fast and huge hydro-type growth
5)Retains the flavor of soil-grown
6)Coco just rules and I'm sure there's other advantages I'm not thinking of right now.

Cons:
1)Many coco nutes result in a lot of salt buildup. 

This is solved by either doing a full flush every two weeks or pouring some plain water through the pot before you nute every time. So a little mini-flush before each feed is what I've been doing lately. If you raise up your pots like mine do you can fit a bucket under the tray and then flushing is really easy. I don't know if you are still taking your plants to the bathtub every time you water but that would be a super pain in the ass.


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 5, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> Darn bro..whats the usual flowering period for JOCK any way....I just took another nuggy LMAO..According to the online crap mine should have been done last week lol...But i did start my flush tho..may run it 3 weeks who knows...Just going to tester nug this one out week by week i think!


I dunno... I should probably check that out LOL. It def looks at least a couple weeks away to me. Trich check reveals almost total cloudiness but still one or two clear.


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 5, 2008)

Plant type: Best suitable for indoor growing.
Plant height: Tall- Mostly Sativa
Stoned or high?: Sativa High- Cereberal Buzz
THC level: Strong 15-20%
*Flowering Weeks: 9/11*
Yield (Sea of Green on one m2) : 350-450
Harvest Month: 9/10
Grow difficulty: Moderate
LOL what does this mean? 9 or 11 or anywhere in between?​


----------



## buckd316 (Dec 5, 2008)

LOL iono maybe just 10? lol


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 5, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> Plant type: Best suitable for indoor growing.
> Plant height: Tall- Mostly Sativa
> Stoned or high?: Sativa High- Cereberal Buzz
> THC level: Strong 15-20%
> ...


AT this point All i wanna know is where ur at in flowering weeks lol

By the way bro, I picked up some coco and decided fawk it ill give ur shit a try... Actually printed some of ur posts lol...If im going to even dabble with soil im going to do it right i guess!


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 5, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> AT this point All i wanna know is where ur at in flowering weeks lol


I'm end of week 8.

Coco is the shite. You will see.


----------



## da plantDOC (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey man what up???

Si i dont know if you seen my new grow!!! So hear is some and some magnum from you know tet!!!! So cool HOPE you like IT!! And am 3 week's of flowering!!! But i did vegg them for like 5-6 week's


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 6, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> Hey man what up???
> 
> Si i dont know if you seen my new grow!!! So hear is some and some magnum from you know tet!!!! So cool HOPE you like IT!! And am 3 week's of flowering!!! But i did vegg them for like 5-6 week's


Awesome. Your plants are always so nice and healthy. I think I want to get some Cannacopia strains too.


So I notice you like the Mh and HPS. Does the MH really give them more potency? You see I have two lights and was thinking when the HPS in the 400watt burns out I have a MH I might put in there. I dunno but I like experiments.


----------



## da plantDOC (Dec 6, 2008)

I think plant's need both spec's of a light.. So ya i do like to run both m.h @ h.p.s in my grow!!! So cool man i will show you some more pic's after is you would like to see them???


----------



## buckd316 (Dec 6, 2008)

yes yes lets us see


----------



## Poon69 (Dec 6, 2008)

Holy shit!! You've really nailed this grow-your-own thing now huh! Fingers crossed mine turn out as well!!! You posted in my journal a few weeks ago when I was having probs. Finally sorted everything now and sexed ALL 5 PLANTS AS FEMALE! serious fluke considering they were non-feminised. Anyway got some nice starter buds developing now,.. link in my signature, swing by and have a look if ya have a minute mared. I'd appreciate your input. 

Keep up the good work buddy!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 6, 2008)

Mared I forgot to ask have U supplemented more light to ur grow since U started ur Amazon?


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 7, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> I think plant's need both spec's of a light.. So ya i do like to run both m.h @ h.p.s in my grow!!! So cool man i will show you some more pic's after is you would like to see them???


Yea man I love pics. Let's see em all.


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 7, 2008)

Poon69 said:


> Holy shit!! You've really nailed this grow-your-own thing now huh! Fingers crossed mine turn out as well!!! You posted in my journal a few weeks ago when I was having probs. Finally sorted everything now and sexed ALL 5 PLANTS AS FEMALE! serious fluke considering they were non-feminised. Anyway got some nice starter buds developing now,.. link in my signature, swing by and have a look if ya have a minute mared. I'd appreciate your input.
> 
> Keep up the good work buddy!


Thanks, yea I gotta remember I did this to SMOKE the buds. I keep selling it to buddies "as a favor" and I run out before the next harvest. Then I end up paying money for shit that doesn't even get me high anymore. Do I sound bitter? LOL... So what I'm saying is the Bubb might come down a little earlier than I wanted. It is supposed to finish flowering in week 8 or 9 and Friday is the beginning of week 9 so whether it looks done or not it's getting chopped because I'm out of green. And after all that "raw steak" talk LOL. But yea I'll check out your journal.


----------



## kellie420 (Dec 7, 2008)

mared whats ur fav strain u've grown?


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 7, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> Mared I forgot to ask have U supplemented more light to ur grow since U started ur Amazon?


LOL, when exactly did my Amazon start? It had been a jungle in there on several occasions. When I had six 6' tall plants around a single 400 watter a couple months ago it was straight bananas. But after that I added the 600watt so those are the only two lights I have right now. Coverage is pretty good. Even the furthermost plants from the lights don't stretch or have smaller buds. I definitely like having two separate lights rather than one 1000watt.


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 7, 2008)

kellie420 said:


> mared whats ur fav strain u've grown?


Jock Horror. BY FAR. It takes the longest to flower but it is a healthier and stronger plant overall. And the smell is sweet and tropical. EXOTIC.


----------



## kellie420 (Dec 7, 2008)

i was thinking of adding either another 400 or a 600 watt to budding room  think it would be good?


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 7, 2008)

kellie420 said:


> i was thinking of adding either another 400 or a 600 watt to budding room  think it would be good?


Couldn't be bad How are you going to deal with the heat. You need some pretty strong fans or a wide-open door to ventilate.


----------



## kellie420 (Dec 7, 2008)

i will prolly add maybe a 265 cfm can to help the heat and the room is a walk in closet so it does have a wide open door


----------



## da plantDOC (Dec 7, 2008)

Ya i have some sweetgod and that strain is just the best strain i have ever grew fast dank the smell is just so sweet and skunky.. All around it's just a grate strain!! 


I have some bubba kush at 4 week's. In the flowering room now!!! And a few other's all from cannacpoia!! Lol


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 7, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> LOL, when exactly did my Amazon start? It had been a jungle in there on several occasions. When I had six 6' tall plants around a single 400 watter a couple months ago it was straight bananas. But after that I added the 600watt so those are the only two lights I have right now. Coverage is pretty good. Even the furthermost plants from the lights don't stretch or have smaller buds. I definitely like having two separate lights rather than one 1000watt.


LOL bro I agree on the versatility with seperate lighting especially with the space requirements and cooling issues... Just wanted to see what kinda lighting U had pushing those monsters haha...
I finally chopped last night 1.5 weeks after the reccomended flower time!
Bro ur grow is awesome man!


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 7, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> Ya i have some sweetgod and that strain is just the best strain i have ever grew fast dank the smell is just so sweet and skunky.. All around it's just a grate strain!!
> 
> 
> I have some bubba kush at 4 week's. In the flowering room now!!! And a few other's all from cannacpoia!! Lol


So you think if I got some SG clones from you-know-who it would be worth it? He's already offered to send to me but I'm a little paranoid about clones in the mail.


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 7, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> LOL bro I agree on the versatility with seperate lighting especially with the space requirements and cooling issues... Just wanted to see what kinda lighting U had pushing those monsters haha...
> I finally chopped last night 1.5 weeks after the reccomended flower time!
> Bro ur grow is awesome man!



Yea, 1.5 weeks past recommended time is like my White Lady. It finishes when it wants to LOL. First and third grow I chopped around 65 days but for the second grow I had to let it go 73 days to have the same "finished" look. Recommended time is 58 days !!!!


----------



## kellie420 (Dec 7, 2008)

clones in the mail?


----------



## buckd316 (Dec 7, 2008)

never thought of it but your right one 400 watt and one 600 watt would be better then just one 1000w. but then prob would cost more to buy 2 sets rather then just one. but if you already have one set then its all good. im thinking of throwing in 2000watts for a flower room and 400 for a veg room. and try to hit 2lb every 2 months.


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 7, 2008)

As far as lumen per watt - 600 watt lights are supposed to be most efficient. Check this link and look at mean lumens per watt http://www.hydroponics.net/learn/hid_lamp_op_cost.asp 600 watts are also double the total lumen output of most 400 watts. So if you get new lights I would recommend 600watt.


----------



## da plantDOC (Dec 8, 2008)

OH HELL YA I USE BOTH 600w IS MUTCH MOORE EFFICIENT!! I USE FUTHER BRITE.. THARE VERY GOOD.. I HAD MY FOR 2 YEAR'S AND IT START'S MY LAMP FIRST STRIKE!!


----------



## buckd316 (Dec 8, 2008)

ok so i was thinking about going 1000 watts but now that yall say 600 is better then im thinking of just getting three 600 watt systems. think thats better then two 1000watts?


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 8, 2008)

buckd316 said:


> ok so i was thinking about going 1000 watts but now that yall say 600 is better then im thinking of just getting three 600 watt systems. think thats better then two 1000watts?


OK if you do the math, three 600watts = 243,000 total mean lumen output. Two 1000watts = 252,000 lumens. Barely a difference. But the operating cost (electricity usage) per month for 600watt is estimated at $31.92 while 1000 watt is $52.80. So three 600watts would be $95.76 per month to operate and two 1000watts would be $105.60. So $10 a month is what you're saving. So it really might take a couple years to pay off the difference in buying three lights instead of two. Up to you to decide whether that's really worth it. In your situation I might say it is a toss up.


----------



## da plantDOC (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow thank's for the math m.. So it cost me 31 buck's per mounth to run my 600w... Cool i thout it was cheaper.. But i think you are right..lol


----------



## kellie420 (Dec 9, 2008)

hey in a small area like 1' 8'' by 2' 8'' and 4' high what watt hps would be good? 150W?


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 9, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> Wow thank's for the math m.. So it cost me 31 buck's per mounth to run my 600w... Cool i thout it was cheaper.. But i think you are right..lol


I was just going off the numbers in the link I posted. My actual costs seem a lot lower too so take all that with a grain of salt. I mean for the 400watt I had a $17 per month difference in electricity versus without it. After adding the 600watt I'm at about $40 difference. So about $8 cheaper per month than what the link says just for the 600watt, $13 total.


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 9, 2008)

Holy shit, I just figured it out. Go to the link and change the hours per day from 16 to 12 and you get exactly the numbers I just said. $23.94 per month for $600watt and $16.70 for the 400watt. Boo ya!!


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 9, 2008)

kellie420 said:


> hey in a small area like 1' 8'' by 2' 8'' and 4' high what watt hps would be good? 150W?


More light never hurts. Throw 250 in there


----------



## kellie420 (Dec 9, 2008)

okay cool yah im planing to make another veg room for mothers or something, think it would be nice =D


----------



## da plantDOC (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow that's what i came up with also m!! Lol.. So cool man..

The bubba kush am growing seem's to be finnishing very fast!!!


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry, updates have kind of been few and far between lately. I chopped the Bubblicious on Saturday night. I wish I could have let her go another week but I'm short on space. Even though I cut early I still got some really fat and nice buds from her. She was so leafy that I was afraid after trimming there wouldn't be much left. The smell is suprisingly like White Lady at this point. Skunky with a slight diesel fuel smell but it's still pretty wet and green. So here she is just before execution. Look out.

DEAD PLANT WALKING!!!













She was a giver







Here's some closeups at harvest time. 













Now here's after 24 hours of drying.





































Flower room is still very crowded even without the Bubb. Once the Jock and way-too-tall White Lady is out it should get much better.







Younger White Lady is happy to be off the shelf. 







Had to get a couple pics of my favorite Jock branch in here. I think we're 10-14 days out. 













-/\/\ared


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 15, 2008)

fucking tasty man !, if i didnt have a certain somebody coming over my house ... my flower room would be MUCH bigger .. like urs ... maybe in a couple years .. 
just curious as youve done quite a few harvests...
do you prefer drying the plant stem by stem over hanging the whole plant for some reason? have you tried both ?


----------



## kellie420 (Dec 15, 2008)

hey mared whats up, how much you yeild? i know its an early time to ask but how tall show my clones be when i cut them and how tall when i flower them?


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 15, 2008)

kellie420 said:


> hey mared whats up, how much you yeild? i know its an early time to ask but how tall show my clones be when i cut them and how tall when i flower them?


I don't weigh it until it's dry. I'd guess about 3-4 oz but a couple days until I find out. 

I'd say about three inches is a good clone height. You actually want a branch with a little stretch between the nodes so you can stick it in your rockwool or peat plug without the next node touching the surface. When you flower depends on how many you have and your space and light in the flower room.


----------



## kellie420 (Dec 15, 2008)

okay dokie =D lol yeah i am going to get those lil coco germination pellets things or whetever =\ they are lol but yeah lol maybe flower bout 7-10 inches


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 15, 2008)

420weedman said:


> fucking tasty man !, if i didnt have a certain somebody coming over my house ... my flower room would be MUCH bigger .. like urs ... maybe in a couple years ..
> just curious as youve done quite a few harvests...
> do you prefer drying the plant stem by stem over hanging the whole plant for some reason? have you tried both ?


 you missed my q


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 15, 2008)

420weedman said:


> you missed my q


LOL my bad. I didn't really understand. If you don't cut off the branches then how do you trim? You wait until it's dry to trim?


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 15, 2008)

oh. i thought you would have done both, some say its better to do it whole and it dries out evener.... i've seen peoples plants dying whole .. but trimmed, when i see another ill show you.


----------



## Poon69 (Dec 15, 2008)

Looks like a nice batch mared! Lookin really bright green. Let me know how it smokes 

What's with the really tall white lady? How'd that happen lol ?


----------



## da plantDOC (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow bro that plant grow's like the strawberry yak!!

But eneyway's grate job thare huge and you know what dont worry about the 3 gal bag's!! That anuff room for a nice root mass!!

So keep up the good work man!!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 15, 2008)

Awesome Mared just AWESOME BRO.


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 15, 2008)

420weedman said:


> oh. i thought you would have done both, some say its better to do it whole and it dries out evener.... i've seen peoples plants dying whole .. but trimmed, when i see another ill show you.


Interesting. You know I have a bunch of plants getting chopped this month. Maybe I should try it with a couple. 



Poon69 said:


> Looks like a nice batch mared! Lookin really bright green. Let me know how it smokes
> 
> What's with the really tall white lady? How'd that happen lol ?


Haha, that's what happens when you veg too long and then have a crowded flower room. I vegged to the height I would need if I had plenty of space and light for them. But when they went into flower it was crowded as hell and they didn't get all the light they needed so they stretched way taller than expected. Yea it sucks. Don't let it happen to you. 



da plantDOC said:


> Wow bro that plant grow's like the strawberry yak!!
> 
> But eneyway's grate job thare huge and you know what dont worry about the 3 gal bag's!! That anuff room for a nice root mass!!
> 
> So keep up the good work man!!


Sup DOC. So did you notice how lazy I am? LOL this is exact copy and paste of my journal at SS with first sentence changed. That's just how I roll. 

And oh yea, mmmmm.....strawberry yak LOL... But yea stay tuned for when the Jock comes down. It puts the White Lady and Bubb to shame and I haven't even smoked it yet! It has the best smell I've ever witnessed from weed, no bullshit. Like VERY strong and sweet grapefruit. More like grapefruit CANDY!



onthedl0008 said:


> Awesome Mared just AWESOME BRO.


Thanks dude! I'm gonna germ more Bubb beans in search of my own stinky pinky LOL. I have to wait until after the holidays probably but you should see the possibilities with these particular beans. I mean variation or instability is not supposed to be good but it just means I have to do a little more hunting for the ones I want. PlantDOC knows what I'm talking about. We know guy with same exact beans and bright purple and pink buds. It's crazy!


----------



## 420weedman (Dec 15, 2008)

heres an example i just found in the harvest section ...
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/140897-400-wattt-closet-harvest-how.html


----------



## Hellafied Game (Dec 21, 2008)

how the, what the.....im just showing up now,,,,dead beautiful +rep


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 21, 2008)

Sweet Grow!

Check out My signature to learn the secrets!

The world will be educated! Jesus is still King! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te6qG4yn-Ps

http://www.generalhydroponics.com/blog/?p=414


----------



## Hellafied Game (Dec 21, 2008)

After finally going through this whole journal, im so proud of you a teardrop has fallen (just 1 single tear). thanks & praise 4 this knowledge. Great effort on details and pics hat tipped 4ya. Great great grow


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 21, 2008)

Hellafied Game said:


> After finally going through this whole journal, im so proud of you a teardrop has fallen (just 1 single tear). thanks & praise 4 this knowledge. Great effort on details and pics hat tipped 4ya. Great great grow


Only ONE tear?!?!?! LOL Thanks man, you get +rep just for reading this entire thing. Must have taken you hours. But yea I learned a lot and tried to put it all in here so I hope you picked up some useful info. I've been thinking of starting a new journal because it's hard to consider this the same grow as I started 8 months ago even though it has been a continuous garden. Plus the title says 400watt and I have 1000 now And I plan on adding some more new strains here soon. I still have Super Skunk seeds which I haven't got a female from yet and a buddy is sending me some Sweet God cuttings. Plus I found a couple seeds in a fire ass bag I got so I might throw a couple of those in.


----------



## Hellafied Game (Dec 21, 2008)

my last outdoor Arjan's Ultra Haze #1 was so potent and it was pulled almost 3-4 weeks early. so i had to do an indoor 1kw grow. The smell is oozey pure sativa haze smell that just say hhhhmmmmmpppfffff dayum. so sticky. And the high was soaring like you could keep getting higher and higher, and there was never any lazy feeling ever. It was just a whole new spectrum of weed for me as it is almost pure sativa with real high THC.


----------



## Hellafied Game (Dec 21, 2008)

"And that children was the first day i sucked d*ck for rock.....But i must say...It wouldnt be the last.." ---Tyrone Biggums


----------



## UserFriendly (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey Mared! Shit's popping of in a dank way around here. Have I repped you lately? Says I need to spread it around first..... I'll get you


----------



## buckd316 (Dec 24, 2008)

if i knew you i would give you this, thanks for all the help bro.


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 24, 2008)

UserFriendly said:


> Hey Mared! Shit's popping of in a dank way around here. Have I repped you lately? Says I need to spread it around first..... I'll get you


User?!?!?!?!?!?!? OMG where have you been all this time? Yea, are you proud of me? LOL Feel like I've come a long way since last seeing you. I know Tet would like to see you if you haven't talked to him. There were some issues here and a lot of those folks left this site for good. Can't post direct link for some silly reason but if you go to this thread, post #2335, you can find out where they went. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/68714-my-first-attempt-growing-59.html It's a pretty cool place. You should check it out


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 24, 2008)

buckd316 said:


> if i knew you i would give you this, thanks for all the help bro.


You're such a tease LOL. You should check out that link there too, buck. Just tell them mared sent you LOL. 

And I've been thinking about that NL too and it's just so dam expensive. There's other places with really nice genetics that aren't so pricey. I'll send you pm.


----------



## buckd316 (Dec 24, 2008)

why did that guy leave riu?


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 24, 2008)

buckd316 said:


> why did that guy leave riu?


They were reading his and others' pms.


----------



## buckd316 (Dec 24, 2008)

i see, hey have you ever heard of any one growing upside down? lol i know sounds crazy but i was up late one night and this comercial came on for this pot bag that hangs and the veggys growing from the bottom down. lol wonder if it would give me big buds.


----------



## doogleef (Dec 24, 2008)

Those are cool but won't work for bud. You can make mary do all kinds of odd things but the one thing she INSISTS on doing is growing upward. Sorry to step in there, Mared. Happy Holiday, my friend


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 25, 2008)

Doog, my man. I might have to disagree on that one. I think cannabis grows towards light, regardless of the direction of gravity. Have you ever seen a Volksgarden? It's a giant cylinder with a light in the center. Many small plants cover the walls and grow SIDEWAYS towards the light in the center. The stems actually become stronger this way by constantly fighting gravity to hold themselves towards the light. That being said, I don't see much of a point to growing upside down. Your stems would be thin and weak because they don't have to support their own weight. Plus, there's no better light coverage or use of space like with the cylinder setup.


----------



## buckd316 (Dec 25, 2008)

ok i get what your saying but since the stem wont get hard dont you think instead of the plant trying to make a thicker stem it would focus on growing more? and couldnt you just stick a fan in there to make the stem thicken up a bit?


----------



## doogleef (Dec 25, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> Doog, my man. I might have to disagree on that one. I think cannabis grows towards light, regardless of the direction of gravity. Have you ever seen a Volksgarden? It's a giant cylinder with a light in the center. Many small plants cover the walls and grow SIDEWAYS towards the light in the center. The stems actually become stronger this way by constantly fighting gravity to hold themselves towards the light. That being said, I don't see much of a point to growing upside down. Your stems would be thin and weak because they don't have to support their own weight. Plus, there's no better light coverage or use of space like with the cylinder setup.


Sup Mared. Good points. That system actually rotates and gives all the plants gravity to help promote good stems. You could put a light on the ground  but that creates all new problems ... A guy on another thread sums it up well "it will be a complete bitch to water, water will drip on your light and make it go pop and all the branches will lean in to the plant and not get very good light, all in all it sounds like a bad idea"

Santa bring you anything good this year?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry xmas mared. Hows the grow going man.


----------



## eza82 (Dec 26, 2008)

How often should i water ??

Same setup as orginal post - 400w MH though
turbo tank- weeks veg- 24 hr light
drip system
rockwool cubes to start now placed into orchid pots full of coco fiber...
HOW OFTEN WATER ????
kiss-ass


----------



## UserFriendly (Dec 27, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> User?!?!?!?!?!?!? OMG where have you been all this time? Yea, are you proud of me? LOL Feel like I've come a long way since last seeing you. I know Tet would like to see you if you haven't talked to him. There were some issues here and a lot of those folks left this site for good. Can't post direct link for some silly reason but if you go to this thread, post #2335, you can find out where they went. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/68714-my-first-attempt-growing-59.html It's a pretty cool place. You should check it out


So did anyone ever get RIU's input on this? Wouldn't surprise me if PMs were getting intercepted, but it could have been a glitch. Around here during bad weather, same shit happens with phone lines. You call a number from a phone and get a completely different line than from another phone.

Also wouldn't surprise me if HHM was lying. I've seen some comments by Rollitup that lead me to believe he is an experienced grower, and it's hard for me to want to change anything.

I checked out SS and I like what Skunkkushhybrid has done with the place, but there's no way that place is drama-free either. People are the weak link and if it's not Rollitup's tyranny, it's someone else's. 

You got a bunch of friends over there, but don't be a stranger. RIU needs all the quality growers it can get.


----------



## buckd316 (Dec 27, 2008)

eza82 said:


> How often should i water ??
> 
> Same setup as orginal post - 400w MH though
> turbo tank- weeks veg- 24 hr light
> ...


mared tolled me he waters almost every2days. just water when ever the coco dries.


----------



## eza82 (Dec 27, 2008)

is that for a DRIP SYSTEM ??? At the moment 2 twice a day for 15mins at about 50ml..... sound right ? Or r u saying dont ... drip every tow days or when fiber looks dry ??


----------



## h8popo (Dec 27, 2008)

love the grow man!!


----------



## da plantDOC (Dec 28, 2008)

userfriendly said:


> so did anyone ever get riu's input on this? Wouldn't surprise me if pms were getting intercepted, but it could have been a glitch. Around here during bad weather, same shit happens with phone lines. You call a number from a phone and get a completely different line than from another phone.
> 
> Also wouldn't surprise me if hhm was lying. I've seen some comments by rollitup that lead me to believe he is an experienced grower, and it's hard for me to want to change anything.
> 
> ...


 
ya i hear ya!! Everywhare you go thare will be drama... Thare's been drama sicne cave man day's... Lol


----------



## UserFriendly (Dec 31, 2008)

When you gonna crack the rest of the Bubblicious? 

Damn it Mared, if you don't start checking in, I'm going to steal your thunder.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 31, 2008)

Yea wheres mared


----------



## mared juwan (Dec 31, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> Yea wheres mared



LOL mared's fine and well. I've just had family visiting me for the holidays so not much RIU time. Here's the latest from the garden. 

I chopped the Jock Horror almost two weeks ago. Yield actually turned out almost identical to the Bubblicious.













Here's some shots of the dried bud. The taste is not as sweet as I expected but is very much like grapefruit with a fruity sourness that is really nice.













In the flower room I still have the massive tangle of White Lady on the right that I can't wait to get rid of. Should be chopping that before the week is out.







The Jock and Bubb clones in the back left are more what I'm going for. Shorter plants with a single main cola.







Some Jock buds













Bubblicious







After growing the two new strains I now know how stretchy the White Lady really is. These phuckers can grow 4 or 5 times their veg size in flower. Still, these younger ones are way better than the mess I have with their parents.



















I have three Jocks and one White Lady going in veg. None of my Bubb clones survived. Oh well, guess it's time to crack the new ones. Happy New Year, everyone!

-/\/\ared


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow.. Ill smoke to this for sure! Just glad ur cool to bring in the new year. Id be entertaining my own party if i was you man. Very nice bro.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 1, 2009)

Just waiting on the coco club mang haha glad to see ur all good..


----------



## RedOldy (Jan 1, 2009)

Your grow was very informative, gave me lots of good ideas for a "Walk-In" closet grow I was thinking about...

Check my grow out if you get a chance.


----------



## fluffydog (Jan 1, 2009)

looking good fella


----------



## kellie420 (Jan 7, 2009)

hey mared whats up. i got a new grow you should help me out some more. i know how my babies died. check out my grow journal if you wanna talk about it


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Jan 16, 2009)

just beautiful mared just plain beautiful


----------



## buckd316 (Jan 30, 2009)

wea you at man? long time no talk


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 30, 2009)

yea mared we want some new bud pron


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Hey, I will by no means be laughing at the growth you've had since the last picture. Mine is light years behind yours right now...still.*
*Those leaves are looking wicked on the LS. I wonder why only some leaves are clawing? Regardless, they are looking super healthy.*
*I have the clawing problem myself...but only with the bottom fan leaves. The top leaves are fine.*
*I'm going to confess that the coco intimidates me. I've never had such unhealthy looking plants. These are by far the saddest plants that have ever been in my care---ever.*
*Along with the clawed fan leaves, the leaves are a very light green and almost translucent...papery thin. I've never seen a MJ plant look like this, LOL......and sigh.*


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 22, 2009)

OK thanks for the input guys. I'll nurse this current plant to harvest on mostly plain water but for the next generation I'll probably be somewhere in between the green and blue lines depending on what she looks like. I've posted my issues with this plant on another forum as well and got various explanations for the curl but my gut tells me that Mammath is right and it is just overfeeding. She's too dark green and it's definitely not a heat issue at this point. With my recent ventilation improvements my flower room is as cool as it has ever been. Someone said possible Cal def so I'll be doing plain water plus the normal amount of Sensi Cal Bloom and some Liquid Karma for now. I'll keep you guys posted because yes, the smell is very spicy and not like anything I have smelled from weed before. More like opening your grandma's spice cupboard. All the pepper and cinnamon and bay leaf smells all mixing together in an extremely pungent way.

Babs, are you still vegging the coco plants? Vegging in coco is hard for me and took a long time to figure out but flower was very easy from the start. Even ragged looking plants that I put into flower would start to blossom immediately.


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Jul 22, 2009)

do u got a grow journal for that bubbleicious in ur avatar... or did i miss it somewhere in here


----------



## Mammath (Jul 22, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> OK thanks for the input guys. I'll nurse this current plant to harvest on mostly plain water but for the next generation I'll probably be somewhere in between the green and blue lines depending on what she looks like. I've posted my issues with this plant on another forum as well and got various explanations for the curl but my gut tells me that Mammath is right and it is just overfeeding. She's too dark green and it's definitely not a heat issue at this point. With my recent ventilation improvements my flower room is as cool as it has ever been. Someone said possible Cal def so I'll be doing plain water plus the normal amount of Sensi Cal Bloom and some Liquid Karma for now. I'll keep you guys posted because yes, the smell is very spicy and not like anything I have smelled from weed before. More like opening your grandma's spice cupboard. All the pepper and cinnamon and bay leaf smells all mixing together in an extremely pungent way.
> 
> Babs, are you still vegging the coco plants? Vegging in coco is hard for me and took a long time to figure out but flower was very easy from the start. Even ragged looking plants that I put into flower would start to blossom immediately.


That feeding schedule sounds good for her mared.
Damn sativas need f*ck all feeding yet still needs the basics.

As for Babs, the coco does take some getting used to.
I hated the shit when I first started using it.
Sounds like over watering by that description of your plants.
The fine coco-coir can get real soggy if watered with little no run-off.
But like Mared said, for some reason flowering is better than vegging in the stuff. 
Have you got a journal we can check them out in?


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Nope Mared, I have 2 plants I've referenced to you.....the (projected) bonzai and "another."---neither of which is LS......bagseed. *
*The root system started off in some black gold soil.(bonzai)*
* I saw the coco one day in the shop and thought.......I've just gotta try this stuff. When making it, I fell in love with the stuff.....so "clean."*
*Plant # 2 was started in the coco. This is the one that has the pale leaves.*
*It is now officially in the flowering stage.......and has been for almost 30 days-----some very SORRY budding for this stage I might add.*
*The "bonzai plant" is looking much healthier.....although not green enough for my taste. There are a couple of sparse fan leaves that are lighter. I'm assuming this is due to under fertilizing.*
*I hope I will have a surprising turn of events with #2...I did just transplant.*
*Mammath........you're probably right on target. I likely did over water. I'm trying to adjust to coco. It seems to hang on to the moisture a little too well. I only had the run-off once. Since then, I have done the "gradual feeding/watering." I take it this is all wrong??? Forgive me, but as I have stated to Mared.......I did NOT do my HW on the coco....basically, at all.*
*Correct me if I am wrong, but I am going to assume that I need the run-off with each feeding?...because it does not linger to the nutrients with small doses? Oh hell, I don't know......it's passive hydro, right? I need more nutes....less light feedings, yes?*
*And as for the journal......simply put.....I suck. I have VERY limited access to a camera to upload pictures. Ugh...too much drama involved with getting the pictures.*
*Alas....."one day."*
*Thanks for the advice. *


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 23, 2009)

Yea I definitely have a fair amount of runoff with every watering. It does two things for me. Lets me know I have completely soaked the medium with no remaining dry pockets and also flushes all the salt buildup and old stale water out. I think of the water in the pot kind of like bath water and after a while the plant gets it all dirty and nasty. The roots are excreting salt in there as a byproduct of nute uptake and also sucking all the oxygen and other nutes out of the water. What is left is salty stale nastiness. So you have to completely replace all that dirty filth with new clean water and the only way to do that is to have a fair amount of runoff. Or else your plant is drinking dirty bath water. Recently I've been trying to save a little $ and have been pouring about 1/4 gal plain ph'd water through the pot BEFORE my nutes. That way I know the first quarter gallon of runoff is just the old dirty water mixed with the plain water and none of my fresh nutes that I poured on top afterwards end up going straight through the pot without getting used. There's really no reason to not have runoff if you do it this way. 

And you'll notice that I never say it is impossible to overwater in coco although I've seen other people say that all the time. I only water my 1 gallon pots every two or three days, even at the height of flower (this is another reason it is important for me to have runoff - my feed water sits in the pots for a few days before the next watering). While I believe it is harder to overwater in coco than soil it has happened to me before especially with younger plants that don't drink as fast. But I don't think that is your problem. If you are nuting like you would in soil then that has to be it. There is no WATER,FEED,WATER,WATER,FEED stuff with coco. I feed every time unless there is a problem like I have with the LS. Even then I will flush and give a light feed on top. Coco plants will get hungry very very quickly compared to soil without any nutes being added. There is no nutritional value in the coco whatsoever for the plant. It may as well be growing in a pot full of perlite or hydroton. I start at about 1.6ec at the beginning of flower and top out around 2.4 in weeks 4 and 5. This works awesome for every plant I have grown except the damn Lemon Skunk.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 23, 2009)

IndicaFatnHeavy said:


> do u got a grow journal for that bubbleicious in ur avatar... or did i miss it somewhere in here


It's in this journal... somwhere LOL. If memory serves me correctly (which it might not) it was mostly in the winter of last year that I was dealing with the Bubblelicious. So if you go by the dates of the posts and go back 6-8 months it should be there.


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 26, 2009)

*I love the analogy with the dirty bath water Mared.....that visual really did it for me.*
*I am going to take your advice "to the tee."*
*I'm also growing tomato plants for the first time in the coco....imagine that.*
*Let me see if I can't get a camera and show you some before/after pictures in the future after having taken your advice.*
*If I am actually brave enough to post them, I will have humbled myself big time, LOL.*
*Let's just say these plants will not be entitling me bragging rights. *
*I've been meaning to ask... how does that roadkill smoke? I want that strain....."just because it's pretty." But I figured some other info on it wouldn't hurt. *
*Which leads me to.....bring on some of your pictures!!! *
*....AND sending many thanks your way---that advice saved me hours of research, LOL.*


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 27, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *I've been meaning to ask... how does that roadkill smoke? I want that strain....."just because it's pretty." But I figured some other info on it wouldn't hurt. *
> *Which leads me to.....bring on some of your pictures!!! *
> *....AND sending many thanks your way---that advice saved me hours of research, LOL.*


 
Babs, the Roadkill is amazing. Until I started the Green House plants my grow was about 80% Roadkill, 20% everything else. The smell and flavor is very strong and musty like dank old basement. But when you get a bud from the top of the plant that has had a lot of light and turned very deep purple there is a smoky meat flavor like burnt BBQ that blends with the mustiness perfectly. It's very potent but surprisingly not harsh. I have some strains that will make your lungs explode as soon as you inhale but the Roadkill is very smooth and heavy. Hard to describe but its more of a thickness to the smoke that gives your lungs a tickle as you hold it in rather than immediate choking and hacking like others. Still gets me crazy high though. But anyways what is most important IMO is the smell. You know how sometimes you get a bag and you can smell that it's really good before the bag is even opened? Roadkill definitely has that.

As far as pics I have these from two days ago. 

Great White Shark













White Rhino













The Cheese













Trainwreck













Lemon Skunk













Here's the group. You can see a Roadkill in there with the leaves just starting to change color.










The power strip that is connected to my carbon filter burned out the other day and these plants stink like crazy! I thought I could wait until the next day to get a replacement but the smell was detectable outside the house within an hour so I had to go to Walmart right away


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2009)

Superb looking plants mared, them great white sharks look the shizz mate


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 27, 2009)

Foly Huck .... uggin fugly plants NOT ... great work man!!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 27, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> The power strip that is connected to my carbon filter burned out the other day and these plants stink like crazy! I thought I could wait until the next day to get a replacement but the smell was detectable outside the house within an hour so I had to go to Walmart right away


You could smell it outside within an hour? Shit!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 27, 2009)

That roadkill looks amazing. as usual great update


----------



## Mammath (Jul 27, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> Babs, the Roadkill is amazing. Until I started the Green House plants my grow was about 80% Roadkill, 20% everything else. The smell and flavor is very strong and musty like dank old basement. But when you get a bud from the top of the plant that has had a lot of light and turned very deep purple there is a smoky meat flavor like burnt BBQ that blends with the mustiness perfectly. It's very potent but surprisingly not harsh. I have some strains that will make your lungs explode as soon as you inhale but the Roadkill is very smooth and heavy. Hard to describe but its more of a thickness to the smoke that gives your lungs a tickle as you hold it in rather than immediate choking and hacking like others. Still gets me crazy high though. But anyways what is most important IMO is the smell. You know how sometimes you get a bag and you can smell that it's really good before the bag is even opened? Roadkill definitely has that.
> 
> As far as pics I have these from two days ago.
> 
> ...


Damn mared, I'm bump'n these babies.
Wonderful display of growing. Just beautiful.

On a side note I'm sure it was you who once mentioned about growing a companion plant to get rid of gnats?
Was that you?

Great looking buds mate


----------



## skitzo (Jul 27, 2009)

that lemon skunk is so bare d:\ i'd clone something different than that particular one, besides that every other plant looks mmmmmAzing


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 28, 2009)

Yea Jerry I was surprised about the smell being outside so quickly. And for the record I can't smell the plants very well at all. I am so used to being around them that I can't really smell it except when I first walk into the growroom or stick my nose on a plant. The other day when the carbon filter was off it was actually my friend who came over to visit that smelled it outside. He said he was walking up the driveway and it hit him in the face like a ton of bricks. He said it was ten times stronger once he got inside the house but usually he can't smell it at all. He didn't know my carbon filter had stopped working. I was like "PHUCK!!!!" and we went to Walmart right then. Actually the fact that it is so stinky makes me very happy. The stinkier plants are always the best. 

Mammath, the companion plant you are talking about are sundews. I still have them. I got them more for entertainment/aesthetic value to watch them kill those little gnats. Imagine a cactus sort of plant that has trichomes like weed on it but even more sticky. When the gnat gets stuck to the trichomes the leaf will slowly fold up to surround the gnat. A couple days later it opens back up and there's no more gnat! It's actually helped way more than I expected. The sticky trichomes are supposed to have a chemical that attracts the bugs and these babies can catch ten or more a day each. I don't see near as many flying gnats around but their numbers seem to fluctuate periodically so it might not be totally due to the sundews. Apparently it is even possible to clone these sundew plants so you wouldn't have to buy each one. They're $8 each at my local nursery so that would save a lot of cash. Check out your local nursery, I bet they have them. Mine had a whole variety of plants like this. There was another cool one called an Asian Bucket plant. It had a bucket with a tiny lid and is supposed to attract the bugs into the bucket and shut the door on em. Then they had the standard venus flytraps too. 

Skitzo, I rooted three clones of each strain but ended up only having space for one of each. The Lemon Skunk is definitely pissing me off at the moment and I've been debating just trashing the clone and maybe trying one of the other beans from the sativa mix pack. I still have Arjan's Haze #1, Strawberry Haze, Neville's Haze, and Hawaiian Snow. Having trouble deciding which to do.


----------



## Mammath (Jul 30, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> Mammath, the companion plant you are talking about are sundews. I still have them. I got them more for entertainment/aesthetic value to watch them kill those little gnats. Imagine a cactus sort of plant that has trichomes like weed on it but even more sticky. When the gnat gets stuck to the trichomes the leaf will slowly fold up to surround the gnat. A couple days later it opens back up and there's no more gnat! It's actually helped way more than I expected. The sticky trichomes are supposed to have a chemical that attracts the bugs and these babies can catch ten or more a day each. I don't see near as many flying gnats around but their numbers seem to fluctuate periodically so it might not be totally due to the sundews. Apparently it is even possible to clone these sundew plants so you wouldn't have to buy each one. They're $8 each at my local nursery so that would save a lot of cash. Check out your local nursery, I bet they have them. Mine had a whole variety of plants like this. There was another cool one called an Asian Bucket plant. It had a bucket with a tiny lid and is supposed to attract the bugs into the bucket and shut the door on em. Then they had the standard venus flytraps too.


Hey thanks Mared.
I'm gonna head down the nursery on the weekend and check 'em out.
There's heaps of different species and I can always get seeds off ebay if I can't find seedlings.
Last grow was the first time I've ever had a problem with the little buggers.
I used some hypoaspis which kept numbers down but still didn't totally get rid of them.
Plus the hypos were really expensive.
I've bleached everything down so I may not even have the same trouble next go round but those little shitters really love moist coco.
I'd like to put some of those sundews in just for preventative measures anyway.
I think a few of them in a confined space should work wonders.
Thanks again for the info mate.


----------



## buckd316 (Aug 3, 2009)

mared of all the greenhouse strains you have which is the fastest biggest one? the great white?


----------



## Babs34 (Aug 3, 2009)

*I'm loving the way the LS is coming along. *
*Thanks to both you and Mammath for bringing up the sundew plant....damn Mared, you should of shared that one with me while I was getting neurotic about those gnats a few weeks back.*
*I've never seen a plant like that in any of my local garden shops.*


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 3, 2009)

man'o'man'o'man .... wowzzaaa! wowzzaa! wowzzaaa!! yes I have to say everything three times ... its that Peruvian latin South American thingy in me ... hahahaha! oh and by-the-way .... you're out of tissues .... and there's still a mess to clean up .... but .... ummm ... srryy!


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 3, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey thanks Mared.
> I'm gonna head down the nursery on the weekend and check 'em out.
> There's heaps of different species and I can always get seeds off ebay if I can't find seedlings.
> Last grow was the first time I've ever had a problem with the little buggers.
> ...


Yea they should help out. One thing I forgot to mention is if the leaves (more like petals) start to turn dark red that means you have too much light on them. I had them up on a shelf and they couldn't take the full light of my flower lights even at 12/12 and the outermost petals turned very dark red then purple and got crispy and died. So put them in a place that doesn't have the full direct light. Down around the pots on the floor is good because that's where the bugs hang out anyway.



buckd316 said:


> mared of all the greenhouse strains you have which is the fastest biggest one? the great white?


That's a tough one actually. The GWS had a big early lead with pistils shooting out really long. The White Rhino had slower and smaller initial pistil growth but now buds are building on top of buds and I can see tower-like calyx formation happening so those two are actually even at this point. The Trainwreck also hase a very fat top cola going but it is nearly twice as tall as the others so that shouldn't really count.


Babs34 said:


> *I'm loving the way the LS is coming along. *
> *Thanks to both you and Mammath for bringing up the sundew plant....damn Mared, you should of shared that one with me while I was getting neurotic about those gnats a few weeks back.*
> *I've never seen a plant like that in any of my local garden shops.*


My bad, I thought I had posted it around sufficiently. The place I got them wasn't really a garden shop but a big nursery place with a mega garden shop in the middle. This place is huge so you're right, they might not have them everywhere.



tahoe58 said:


> man'o'man'o'man .... wowzzaaa! wowzzaa! wowzzaaa!! yes I have to say everything three times ... its that Peruvian latin South American thingy in me ... hahahaha! oh and by-the-way .... you're out of tissues .... and there's still a mess to clean up .... but .... ummm ... srryy!


LOL thanks man. I'll get the tissues restocked.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 8, 2009)

Looking great Mared.. That RK looks insane man good stuff.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 9, 2009)

Are you gonna update with a few pics? I've started a couple of ghsc ssh but they are growing sooo slowly. What happened to your ssh?


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 9, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Are you gonna update with a few pics? I've started a couple of ghsc ssh but they are growing sooo slowly. What happened to your ssh?


 
My SSH seed germed but never sprouted, remember? But don't give up on yours because my Lemon Skunk was a slow grower and pissing me off big time but she is turning into a beauty now. I had to stop giving her base nutes. Only Ionic Boost and calmag for the last three weeks. Just way too much nitrogen in my base nute for this strain. You can see that the leaves are back to normal color and flattened out a slight bit more, but most important there is loads of new pistil growth and the buds look dank. The smell is like lemon Pez candy.































Those are the only recent pics I have and the lights are off right now. They're all doing great though. Great White Shark smells SO dank and I'm starting to get some interesting coloring to the leaves. Not purple but a shadow effect to the edges that looks pretty cool. Same with the White Rhino. I am starting to flush all but the Lemon Skunk in a few days so we should see what kind of color potential we really have. I've seen some purple pheno Trainwreck that looked awesome. I've actually heard that in general the purple phenos of a given strain are less potent but the beautiful show they put on while they're growing makes up for it if you ask me. 

This purple strain in the pic below is plenty potent, I know that.







-/\/\ared


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2009)

It does look pretty dont it lol, bet it still smkes up nice.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 9, 2009)

what a gorgeous plant .... and those buds .... I luv ur comment re: lemon pez candy .... I think I was addicted to that stuff .... 


mared juwan said:


> My SSH seed germed but never sprouted, remember? But don't give up on yours because my Lemon Skunk was a slow grower and pissing me off big time but she is turning into a beauty now. I had to stop giving her base nutes. Only Ionic Boost and calmag for the last three weeks. Just way too much nitrogen in my base nute for this strain. You can see that the leaves are back to normal color and flattened out a slight bit more, but most important there is loads of new pistil growth and the buds look dank. The smell is like lemon Pez candy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 12, 2009)

Here's the progress on the Green House girls.

Great White Shark - smell says a lot and this one smells the best right now, no contest. Real heavy diesel skunk odor. Very promising. 



















White Rhino - still smells like a pineapple but there's a bit of hashy scent creeping in and if it keeps shooting out pistils like this the top cola will be bigger than my leg pretty soon LOL.



















Cheese - IDK about this one. Smells a lot like one of the Nirvana Bubblelicious I grew which I would rather not repeat. Been there done that. By appearances it looks a lot better than the Bubblelicious but I trust my nose more. 













Trainwreck - Verdict is still out on this one too. A little bit of fruity funk but nothing overpowering. At least the yield looks decent compared to the Lemon Skunk behind it LOL.



















Lemon Skunk - you already know about this one. Yields for shit. Smells like super lemon pez candy.













These pics, as usual, were from a couple days ago. It takes so long to upload to photobucket and rotate pics where necessary that I lose motivation half way through and then get around to finishing two days later. So anyways, I'm looking to start chopping in about a week. Great White Shark and Cheese appear to be slated first for the block. 

-/\/\ared


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 12, 2009)

All your plants are looking good but the gws and white rhino are my favorites..Those are some thick as colas...


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks, to be honest I wish they would chill out on getting bigger and just fill in. I found a spot of mold in one of the colas in the last BC Roadkill I chopped. Sucks because I already have a dehumidifier and my humidity stays below 42% always. The Roadkill is super dense though so hopefully these babies don't fuzz up on me.


----------



## sancho (Aug 12, 2009)

fuckin sweet bro! im tryin to upload pics now in my tread now but its not letting me, nice looking girls.


----------



## buckd316 (Aug 13, 2009)

mared can i get a list of the nutes you use?


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2009)

Amazing stuff Maredkiss-ass



mared juwan said:


> Here's the progress on the Green House girls.
> 
> Great White Shark - smell says a lot and this one smells the best right now, no contest. Real heavy diesel skunk odor. Very promising.
> 
> ...


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 13, 2009)

My Favorites .... looks friggin splendid! many thanks ...Walk On!!~~~~~ 



mared juwan said:


> Cheese - IDK about this one. Smells a lot like one of the Nirvana Bubblelicious I grew which I would rather not repeat. Been there done that. By appearances it looks a lot better than the Bubblelicious but I trust my nose more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2009)

Which cheese is it?


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 13, 2009)

That GWS looks ready now, to me it does anyway lol. Your pics always make me drool. Great stuff Mared


----------



## sancho (Aug 13, 2009)

mj did you get any any nanas on those GWS? you might have posted it but i havnt read this whole thread yet ty+rep on those nice plants


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 13, 2009)

mr west said:


> Which cheese is it?


All these are Green House Seeds strains. 



oscaroscar said:


> That GWS looks ready now, to me it does anyway lol.


Needs a few more days for maximum dankness.



sancho said:


> mj did you get any any nanas on those GWS? you might have posted it but i havnt read this whole thread yet ty+rep on those nice plants


No bananas so far on any of these GH fem seeds. Don't want to jinx it but I am very pleased so far.


----------



## Mammath (Aug 13, 2009)

They are all looking sooo good mared.
Great growing mate.
I'd give that GWS a bit more time too.
Even though you have a good percentage of brown stigma I think she's still got some finishing to do.


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 13, 2009)

Right on man. The trichomes under the scope are almost all cloudy but a few clear left and no amber so I'm thinking about a week left.


----------



## sancho (Aug 13, 2009)

im looking fwrd to hearing how the GWS it is, i hope you post or pm me after that first try mj! ,how long do you cure for?


----------



## buckd316 (Aug 13, 2009)

mared nutes list please! i wanna copy you hahaha.


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 14, 2009)

sancho said:


> im looking fwrd to hearing how the GWS it is, i hope you post or pm me after that first try mj! ,how long do you cure for?


Yea I'll put up a report when the time comes. I like at least three weeks cure but I will be testing these Green House as soon as the buds are dry. I'm about to pot up the next round of clones and I need to find out which strains are worth keeping ASAP. 



buckd316 said:


> mared nutes list please! i wanna copy you hahaha.


 
OK, it's kind of complicated to explain every little subtlety of my nute regimen but I will try. To start off, this works awesome in coco between 5.5 and 6.2 ph. If you change either of those conditions nute uptake happens differently so I can't guarantee your success. For veg I use Botanicare Pure Blend Pro. But that doesn't have enough P for coco so you need a fair amount of Ionic Boost. Start clones out at 6mL/gal Pure Blend, 2mL/gal Ionic Boost. As the cutting grows it will need even more P so by the time I hit flower I am using almost equal parts Pure Blend and Ionic Boost. Usually like 12mL/gal Pure Blend, 10mL/gal Ionic Boost. This will seem like a lot of Boost but I've been tweaking this formula for a while and it works. For seedlings you will want to be more gentle obviously. 

Now flower is where the magic really happens. Look at this chart --> http://www.advancednutrients.com/nutcalc3public/ Bookmark that mofo. On the pulldown menus at the top change the Nutrient Base to "Sensi 2 Part", change the Formula to "Plus Program Bloom - Medium Levels", change the reservoir size to 3.79 L so the chart will display in mL/gal. This is the chart I follow. I know it pretty much by memory at this point. You don't need all that stuff they listed. Most is not necessary. You will only need to look at the Sensi Bloom A & B, Big Bud, Overdrive, Carboload, and Barricade. There are two ways in which I deviate from this chart. I don't use Bud Blood. Tried it, didn't notice much of a difference. So instead I use 10mL/gal (1 g/gal) Big Bud in the first week. Also I do not use Overdrive which is 1-5-4. I think Ionic Boost at 0-5-6 works much better and it is almost 1/2 the price. Use 8-10mL/gal until you start flush. 

Another note is that I've been trying out this B'Cuzz Hydromix HP as a medium. For 30% more of the price of a bag of coco I get 5+ times the usuable volume of Hydromix (it comes in giant compressed cubes). It is a spaghnum moss and perlite mix. I've taken what would be almost two bags worth of coco off of the Hydromix cube and I've barely made a dent. So far I am treating it just like coco and my first round of plants in it just went into flower. Looks good so far.


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 14, 2009)

Not that's just gorgeous......







gonna have to go back to page 1 and start at the beginning here I think..........best get the kettle on and roll a fatty for this one!


----------



## Mammath (Aug 14, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> Right on man. The trichomes under the scope are almost all cloudy but a few clear left and no amber so I'm thinking about a week left.


Nice, I like to take them all cloudy.
Must be honest, I don't let them amber too much because that's on the down side of potency.
Not less, just different, ... I still like a bit of 'upidy' in my indys.
So I pick 'em cloudy.

What I love about coco is the shortened flush time.
I hardly flush at all in coco, 2 to 3 days most.

What's your theology with flushing in coco?
It really doesn't hold onto a lot of salts, like soil, in my world.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Aug 14, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> OK, it's kind of complicated to explain every little subtlety of my nute regimen but I will try. To start off, this works awesome in coco between 5.5 and 6.2 ph. If you change either of those conditions nute uptake happens differently so I can't guarantee your success. For veg I use Botanicare Pure Blend Pro. But that doesn't have enough P for coco so you need a fair amount of Ionic Boost. Start clones out at 6mL/gal Pure Blend, 2mL/gal Ionic Boost. As the cutting grows it will need even more P so by the time I hit flower I am using almost equal parts Pure Blend and Ionic Boost. Usually like 12mL/gal Pure Blend, 10mL/gal Ionic Boost. This will seem like a lot of Boost but I've been tweaking this formula for a while and it works. For seedlings you will want to be more gentle obviously.
> 
> Now flower is where the magic really happens. Look at this chart --> http://www.advancednutrients.com/nutcalc3public/ Bookmark that mofo. On the pulldown menus at the top change the Nutrient Base to "Sensi 2 Part", change the Formula to "Plus Program Bloom - Medium Levels", change the reservoir size to 3.79 L so the chart will display in mL/gal. This is the chart I follow. I know it pretty much by memory at this point. You don't need all that stuff they listed. Most is not necessary. You will only need to look at the Sensi Bloom A & B, Big Bud, Overdrive, Carboload, and Barricade. There are two ways in which I deviate from this chart. I don't use Bud Blood. Tried it, didn't notice much of a difference. So instead I use 10mL/gal (1 g/gal) Big Bud in the first week. Also I do not use Overdrive which is 1-5-4. I think Ionic Boost at 0-5-6 works much better and it is almost 1/2 the price. Use 8-10mL/gal until you start flush.
> 
> Another note is that I've been trying out this B'Cuzz Hydromix HP as a medium. For 30% more of the price of a bag of coco I get 5+ times the usuable volume of Hydromix (it comes in giant compressed cubes). It is a spaghnum moss and perlite mix. I've taken what would be almost two bags worth of coco off of the Hydromix cube and I've barely made a dent. So far I am treating it just like coco and my first round of plants in it just went into flower. Looks good so far.


I think you explained it quite well. And it looks like you've got everything dialed in perfectly.


----------



## MarieJainLover (Aug 14, 2009)

just read like 75% of your journal, loved it, those buds are massive! As a result of ur chem tweaks and ph knowledge i suppose. should really update ur tags from newb to like.... general or something! props + rep


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 15, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Nice, I like to take them all cloudy.
> Must be honest, I don't let them amber too much because that's on the down side of potency.
> Not less, just different, ... I still like a bit of 'upidy' in my indys.
> So I pick 'em cloudy.
> ...


Yea I like to see just a couple amber trichs. Like 5-10%. Flush for a week max. I use to not flush at all and that was cool too but the deficiencies associated with flush bring out the colors in the strains with that tendency so it makes for better bag appeal. 



Jerry Garcia said:


> I think you explained it quite well. And it looks like you've got everything dialed in perfectly.


Thanks Jerry! I hope I covered everything. 



MarieJainLover said:


> just read like 75% of your journal, loved it, those buds are massive! As a result of ur chem tweaks and ph knowledge i suppose. should really update ur tags from newb to like.... general or something! props + rep


Right on. I'm thinking about starting a new journal once these Green House girls are chopped. I ordered some Subcool/TGA seeds so that should be a nice starting point for a new J. 






I also want to say on a completely non marijuana topic that for any video game players the new Madden is F*CKING SICK!!!! They didn't hype it with tv comercials so much this year so I didn't expect much but it is amazing! From the graphics to the way the players interact with eachother... unbelievable evolution of the game from last year. I just bought it this morning and played it for the 1st time (came out yesterday). Must buy for anyone who likes Madden. But in that case you probably already have it


----------



## buckd316 (Aug 15, 2009)

as far as your are now out of the greenhouse seeds, which is strongest strains? gws?


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 15, 2009)

buckd316 said:


> as far as your are now out of the greenhouse seeds, which is strongest strains? gws?


So pretty much you mean what smells the best, right? The smell is really the best gauge of potency I have right now. I would say it is still Great White Shark but White Rhino smells great too. GWS smells like sweet rotten mangoes when you put your nose to it but when you rub with your fingers it leaves a skunky diesel smell on them. White Rhino smell like a hashy pineapple and also leaves a bit of a skunky smell on the fingers but not as strong. Lemon Skunk also has that strong lemon candy smell and it looks like it's growing trichomes on top of trichomes at this point. All these smells are continually changing so it's really hard to say which will be funkiest in the end.


----------



## buckd316 (Aug 16, 2009)

sounds great, im sold lol. did you order from attitude seeds? and what seed bank sells roadkill? oh and if you did order from attitude seeds what free ones did you get?


----------



## tomato worm (Aug 27, 2009)

buckd316 said:


> sounds great, im sold lol. did you order from attitude seeds? and what seed bank sells roadkill? oh and if you did order from attitude seeds what free ones did you get?


Yeah, Mared got them from attitude. (page 95 of this grow thread) https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/67992-newb-closet-coco-grow-400w-95.html
Looks like he got the G13 freebees.

The Cannacopia stuff can be found at at The Hemp Depot.

http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/Cannacopia/BubbasKush.htm

http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/Cannacopia/BCRoadkill.htm

Recognize those pics on THD's site? Mr. Mared grows some DANK, no doubt about it.

kiss-ass


----------



## rawkus (Aug 27, 2009)

http://txbone.blogspot.com craft yer own high!


----------



## skitzo (Aug 27, 2009)

rawkus said:


> http://txbone.blogspot.com craft yer own high!


absolutely amazing! glad to see that lemon started to fattin up (still small imo but worthy)

i was skimming through, but did you say that you got the GWS and WR from Greenhouse Seeds? they look like promising yielders, thats why im asking.

p.s.
you didnt top the GWS or WR right? just a straight up cola?


----------



## buckd316 (Sep 21, 2009)

ok man whats going on it was just getting to the good part. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jos5pOIQMQ4


----------



## mared juwan (Sep 21, 2009)

buckd316 said:


> ok man whats going on it was just getting to the good part. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jos5pOIQMQ4


My bad dude..... I have other forums I belong to and sometimes I completely forget about journals for months at a time. Looks like we left off when the first round of GHS plants were still growing so a lot has happened since then LOL. Turns out Great White Shark was not really the best bud at all. It was fucking Lemon Skunk WTF?!?! The Lemon Skunk was most potent by far and the taste is some of the strongest I've ever grown.... but it doesn't taste like weed really. It tastes exactly like an apple. It's crazy, you can taste the peel in there and everything. The yield is shit but it is one of only three of the GHS strains I continue to grow. So here's some pics I've accumulated and also some final thoughts on these strains.

Lemon Skunk
Like I said very strong appley taste and potency is strong. Yield is on the slim side. Flowered 9 weeks.

























Cheese
If you're expecting it to be like original UK Cheese then I suppose you will be disapointed but I take it for what it is and I really like it. Arjan says this strain is "original cheese" X "kush". That's pretty vague LOL. But there is a very strong kush flavor and the bud growth and appearance has kush traits for sure. I've never smoked this original/UK/exodus cheese but from what I hear it is more skunky/fuelly than cheesy in taste. Arjan's Cheese is actually cheesey but I find it quite enjoyable. This strain should be named Cream Cheese Kush. Potency doesn't match Lemon Skunk but yield is much better and the taste is stupendous. Complements the apple in the Lemon Skunk perfectly. I could alternate smoking those two all day. Flowered 8.5 weeks. 

























GWS
This one faked me out big time. It smells crazy skunky and fruity while growing but lost a lot of the power after chopping. The smell is still there when you touch the buds but it doesn't come through in the taste. It was dried and cured the same as the others. This is the third and final GHS that I kept growing just because what mild taste there is happens to be very nice and the large yield is needed to make up for my Lemon Skunk exploits. It is a bit of a step down from the LS and Cheese but I've come to expect that from large yielders. Flowered 10 weeks. 



















Trainwreck
This strain leaves me at a loss. Looks great but smells like a dead fish. Apparently this is the true Arcata cutting selfed to make seeds. I can't even smoke it. The taste is smell/taste is strong and reminds me of Pakistani food. Some of my friends can tolerate it but I pass on this one. Flowered 9.5 weeks. 



















White Rhino
I suspected this strain to be bland the entire time. Had a mild milky pineapple smell but never anything you would expect from a "medicinal" strain. It started to grow like a haze near the end and bag appeal is terrible. Tastes like it smells, very bland. Flowered 10 weeks. 



















I think that about sums up everything for the Green House grow. I think Lemon Skunk and Cheese are awesome. Great White Shark is nice to smoke but the yield is what really makes it worth while. Trainwreck is an acquired taste I guess but not for me. White Rhino a bit bland for my liking. 

So three move on. Why only three? Have to make room







9 TGA/Subcool seedlings - 3 Vortex, 2 Jillybean, 2 Qleaner, 2 Chernobyl


----------



## Mammath (Sep 21, 2009)

Great update Mared and report on the strains.
Good work mate.
Look forward to what your gonna do with Subcools genes.
Those little ones look real good already.


----------



## mared juwan (Sep 21, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Great update Mared and report on the strains.
> Good work mate.
> Look forward to what your gonna do with Subcools genes.
> Those little ones look real good already.


Thanks man. I forgot that I had some more cool pics saved up from Bubba Kush and BC Roadkill grows.


----------



## Mammath (Sep 21, 2009)

Roadkill looks gorgeous and the Bubba Kush just looks down right nasty.
Great pics and growing as always dude.
What brand was that kush?


----------



## mared juwan (Sep 21, 2009)

The Bubba Kush and BC Roadkill are both Cannacopia strains. They're the best bargain beans I have found yet. $35 for a ten-pack of either strain. That Bubba Kush is the most potent strain I've grown so far. It gets you high for hours and the taste is unbelievable. Yield is low but the quality of bud is well worth it IMO.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 22, 2009)

nice harvest man.........awesome pics and info....thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mammath (Sep 22, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> The Bubba Kush and BC Roadkill are both Cannacopia strains. They're the best bargain beans I have found yet. $35 for a ten-pack of either strain. That Bubba Kush is the most potent strain I've grown so far. It gets you high for hours and the taste is unbelievable. Yield is low but the quality of bud is well worth it IMO.


Yeah I've been checking them out on Hemp Depot and for that sort of quality the price is excellent.
I may have to organize myself some of that kush, I'm not into quantity but I like my smoke super potent.
That looks the goods


----------



## mared juwan (Sep 22, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> nice harvest man.........awesome pics and info....thanks for sharing!


Thanks for stopping by. 



Mammath said:


> Yeah I've been checking them out on Hemp Depot and for that sort of quality the price is excellent.
> I may have to organize myself some of that kush, I'm not into quantity but I like my smoke super potent.
> That looks the goods


Yea their Bubba Kush is top notch. Lots of musty coffee kush flavor but also with the sweetness of the bubblegum. I would say the term "super potent" definitely applies. Be careful who you smoke this with because some just can't handle it. I'm sure you won't be wanting to share this one much anyway. I keep most of my Bubba for myself


----------



## Mammath (Sep 22, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> Thanks for stopping by.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea their Bubba Kush is top notch. Lots of musty coffee kush flavor but also with the sweetness of the bubblegum. I would say the term "super potent" definitely applies. Be careful who you smoke this with because some just can't handle it. I'm sure you won't be wanting to share this one much anyway. I keep most of my Bubba for myself



Thanks Mared.
Sold!


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 22, 2009)

What an awesome update and pics, words fail me


----------



## mared juwan (Sep 22, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> What an awesome update and pics, words fail me


haha thanks dude. Trying to decide which one to make my avatar. Let's try Bubba Kush.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice choice. I'm 5 weeks into 12/12 with a ghsc super silver haze and it stinks of lemon dissinfectant, what happened to yours?


----------



## mared juwan (Sep 22, 2009)

My SSH was slow to germ and never sprouted. 

Oh yea, I forgot to mention after all this that there's no more coco in my grow. I've switched over completely to this B'Cuzz Mixx (hydromix). I treat it just like coco and it's way cheaper. I haven't even harvested the first test plants but everything grows so well in it I went ahead and made the whole switch. The mix itself also has a more earthy smell that I hope will make for a fuller taste in the buds. The coco might have been contributing a slight sweet taste that my friends think I'm imagining but I smoke this stuff by the pound so I notice every little hint of flavor. I'm not entirely sure whether it is due to the medium or the nutes but I will have my answer in a few short weeks.


----------



## buckd316 (Sep 22, 2009)

man i need to get a ph tester before i go to B'Cuzz Mixx. so out of all the strains which was the most yielding potent one? any in the middle?

where can i buy B'Cuzz Mixx online?


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Sep 24, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> Thanks man. I forgot that I had some more cool pics saved up from Bubba Kush and BC Roadkill grows.




wow sorry if this was a few post ago , but wow i saved all those pics they are amazing, i wish i could smoke some of that i bet its great.. amazing work my friend..-clapp -


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 24, 2009)

just downright fukin gorgeous .... wow! its really not fair to pick just one to repost ....


----------



## mared juwan (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks everybody.... To answer buck316's question, There is no "most yielding potent one." After all these strains I've learned there is a direct relationship between yield and potency. My most potent strains yield the least and the least potent strains yield the most and then there's a bunch in between. You just have to pick the compromise that works best for you. I'm purely a connoisseur smoker. I really don't care about yield because I'm not really looking to make any money. Even if I grew nothing but the lowest yielding strains I would have plenty to provide for myself. Before I started growing my personal smoking habit was costing me over $1000 a month so just by eliminating that cost I am happy. 

That being said, I think my two most potent strains are Bubba's Kush and Lemon Skunk but we'll see how the subcool stuff comes along (BTW I just put all the subcool plants into flower yesterday). But as of right now, Bubba's Kush is definitely my most potent strain. Hands-down, anyone who smokes it says it is some of the strongest weed they have ever tried. But the yield is terrible, so it isn't for everyone. Lemon Skunk yields a little more but is just a slight notch down in potency. If Bubba Kush is A+ potency and the least potent strain I've grown would be a D on the scale then Lemon Skunk is A-. Still very strong and gets even the most experienced toker high as hell but just not quite as devastating as Bubba Kush. 

I might even put BC Roadkill in a tie with Lemon Skunk but it is hard to compare the two because they are so different. Both have intense flavor but the Roadkill is dank meaty musty kushy type flavor and the Lemon Skunk is sweet apple madness. I might give a slight edge to Lemon Skunk on potency and that makes sense because next to Bubba Kush it is my second lowest yielding strain but the Roadkill has a significant bump up in yield. My Lemon Skunk had a weak and frail growth structure inhibiting the yield a lot but Roadkill is a most vigourous grower with thick stems and super dense buds. This is the compromise between yield and potency I think most growers would be happy with. 

The final strain that I feel is good enough for me to recommend is the GHS Cheese. Yield is pretty good and is almost identical to BC Roadkill. Potency also is up to par but the real factor on this one is the taste for me. Very cheesey, very kushy. Bag appeal is also very nice. 

If I were to keep going on down the line of strains that yield more then I start to talk about strains that I would not want to smoke over the ones I've already listed. They may yield more but in the end it's about what I want to smoke. So I would limit it to those four. If you want exceptional smoke and don't really care about yield, go with the Bubba's Kush or Lemon Skunk. If you would like a bit more yield, BC Roadkill or Cheese. I say get all four!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mammath (Sep 25, 2009)

Well versed Mared.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 25, 2009)

my timing really seems to suk .... I'm always saying ... yea what Mam said ... lol!! but anyhooooo what mam said hahahaha! 


Mammath said:


> Well versed Mared.


----------



## buckd316 (Sep 26, 2009)

thank you mared you always explain things so well. check this dudes colas! https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/199861-dillweeds-2009-summer-grow-journal-63.html he has some lemon skunk also.


----------



## buckd316 (Dec 9, 2009)

Mared, where are you?


----------



## Muffy (Dec 28, 2009)

s k u n k s k o o l


----------



## skitzo (Dec 28, 2009)

i'm in love with bubba kush. can't wait to try it in L.A.!!!


----------



## mared juwan (Feb 3, 2010)

Yo whuttup guys. Sorry I've been totally BOWLshitting on this journal for a while now. A few of you have seen the results of my subcool grow in that TGA Grower's Club thread but for anyone who hasn't I should tell you Sub has some wicked potent genetics. Plus I got 7 out of 9 females on that first run. Vortex is narrowly my favorite but they're all dank as hell. So for those of you who haven't been following that TGA club thread here's a few pics. For everyone else I also got some new stuff afterwards.

These first two are Jillybean. I had two phenos. One was a very small yielder but had super potency with a orange cleaner type smell. The second was a lot better yielder with a more creamy orange custard smell and taste. Potency is also extreme with the second pheno and both phenos get a very dark purple to the leaves.













Next up was Chernobyl. One pheno was very sweet peppermint with enormous yields. I thought subcool's gear was all small yielding but this particular plant is one of the best yielders I have ever come across. Too bad the potency was not up to par with the rest. No pics of that one because I didn't end up keeping it. The other pheno I got is definitely keeper material though. Not as big a yielder at all but it has a super sour grapefruit zest to it that is crazy to smoke. The smell hangs in the air forever. Potency with this smaller yielding pheno is top notch.













Then we have the Vortex. I got three females/phenos with this one. One was a very good yielder but kind of stretchy. Taste is like a minty hash. Very hard to describe but dank. Here's a shitty pic of it.







The second pheno was equally stretchy but didn't yield so great. No minty smell or taste at all, just hash. Blonde hash to be specific. Killer potency but I have no pic because I didn't keep that one either. I think the final pheno I got had the same qualities but even better. For those that don't know this strain is supposed to very like Cindy99. I'm assuming this last pheno is most C99 dominant because it finishes so much faster than the rest. C99 is supposed to flower real fast, around 50 days. Plus this is the most potent of all the TGA plants I grew so far. When growing it smells like pure dog shit. After dry and cure it's more like cheesey hash. The high from this strain is dangerously strong. My stepbrother turned ghost white and needed to lay down after smoking it. It doesn't look as impressive as some of the others but something about it just gets you wrecked.



















I'm not sure exactly where I left off before but the two Qleaner I had turned out male. I planted 4 new Qleaner seeds a few days ago. One turned out to be a freak. It sprouted two taproots and is growing all funny.













I'm also trying out a 100% organic grow at the moment. I'm at week 5 with the first test plant and it looks great. I'm pretty much switching everything over to organic at this point. I'm using botanicare pure blend pro, calmag, and liquid karma. Notice in all the previous pictures that even though the plants look pretty healthy the leaf tips are burnt all to hell from salt/ph problems that were nearly impossible to correct. This organic lineup is so much easier to use. This is my first test plant, a Bubba Kush. A little burnage to the leaf tips but nothing like the chems.



















This is a younger Chernobyl which is also liking the organic program.







Here's a finished Bubba Kush grown with chems.













So at the moment the strains I continue to run are as follows:

TGA Jillybean - dreamscicle pheno
TGA Chernobyl - sour grapefruit pheno
TGA Vortex - minty hash pheno
TGA Vortex - C99 pheno
Cannacopia BC Roadkill Skunk
Cannacopia Bubba's Kush
GreenHouse Lemon Skunk
GreenHouse Cheese

This lineup provides me with a great variety of flavors and all have exceptional potency. I'm hoping to move to a new place soon and finally have the space to run through the rest of the TGA beans. I'll keep you guys posted on the Qleaner and the organic nute performance.

-/\/\ared


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah buddy! Great update and pics! I missed that shit


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 4, 2010)

Holy shit mared!! Holy shit!!!!


----------



## Prot3us1 (Mar 2, 2010)

wow. I could fill this box with words of how beautiful those plants look, but i think the "wow" says it all!

My new journal is up, and ill be here a lot again. And I think ill read thru from where I left off too! Nice detail in the pics man!


----------



## buckd316 (Mar 5, 2010)

that bubba kush is so healthy it looks fake lol. organic is the way to go.


----------



## Dr High (Mar 5, 2010)

I can't help but say AWESOME JOB DUUUDE!!! =] Those look crystally as FAAAACK!!! Enjoy them while they last... Keep on Growing.


----------

